# Tour de France *Spoilers*



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2014)

Now that the Giro is over, I thought I'd start a thread for the TdeF for general chat - I'm sure other threads will carry on regardless, but it's never too early for a *spoilers" thread 

And to kick it off, I spied that FDJ have named their shortlist of riders:
Bonnet, Bouhanni, Delage, Démare, Geniez, Jeannesson, Ladagnous, Mourey, Offredo, Pineau, Pinot, Roy and Vichot
So let's see if anyone's "expertise in pondering" extends beyond SKY...


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2014)

Yes, let's have a spoilers thread - I've had enough of these damn _*spoliers*_!


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2014)

Spolier! Sounds like a steal, to me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2014)

It's French, Spolier


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> It's French, Spolier



Bet you don't know 'spoiler' in Italian or Spanish (and no googling), or English, for that matter!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2014)

Don't tell us who won, I haven't watched the highlights yet.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jun 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Bet you don't know 'spoiler' in Italian or Spanish (and no googling), or English, for that matter!



Spolire, Spolare, Annoying.

I'll PM you my bank details for my £5.


----------



## Crackle (3 Jun 2014)

Beefy Bert and Nibbles have been under the radar recently, so I'm looking to see how they perform. Rodriguez hasn't ruled out the Tour yet, Mollema was 3rd in Norway, Ten Dam, as we all know has been saving himself for this one by coming somewhere I can't recall in California. There's some young guns on the rise but as yet unknown over 3 weeks and talking of young guns, Horner's fit again, no idea if he's riding it.


----------



## Spinney (3 Jun 2014)

well that went off topic quickly!


----------



## AndyRM (3 Jun 2014)

@Crackle - I believe Horner is planning to ride the Tour. Part of me wishes he wasn't as I do not believe for a minute he was clean at the Vuelta last year. For me, he's the sort of rider, due to his murky baggage, that has no place in professional cycling.


----------



## gavroche (3 Jun 2014)

Well, after telling everyone willing to listen that I was definitively going to watch the Tour in Yorkshire, I have now made a U turn. I am not going, and will watch it on tv instead. Why the change of mind? a) I don't want to be ripped off by greedy Yorkshire people. b) I will be watching it "in situ" in France later on,including the last day in Paris, so that's good enough for me.


----------



## rich p (3 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> :
> Bonnet, Bouhanni, Delage, Démare, Geniez, Jeannesson, Ladagnous, Mourey, Offredo, Pineau, Pinot, Roy and Vichot
> So let's see if anyone's "expertise in pondering" extends beyond SKY...


...Is Sandy Casar making the squad Marmy?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> ...Is Sandy Casar making the squad Marmy?



Ex-FDJ rider, Bwadley le Wiggiens might be riding but I think Sandy has sailed


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Ex-FDJ rider, Bwadley le Wiggiens might be riding but I think Sandy has sailed


Marmion, as an FdJ aficionado ( google it, mate ), do you think they'll take both Bouhanni and Demare? If so who will be top dog?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2014)

I hope they take Demare, I'm imagining they'll only take Bouhanni if he puts pen to paper beforehand otherwise they'll just be showcasing him for other teams and giving them any points he picks up.

I think Demare is a much more rounded rider than Bouhanni, capable of making it into a break as well as having a good finish in a sprint, which is more what is needed to get a decent standing in the Green Jersey competition than an all-out sprinter.


----------



## Hont (5 Jun 2014)




----------



## Hont (5 Jun 2014)

Also mildly peeved that I didn't take Contador at 18/1 earlier in the year. Just how peeved will be revealed at the end of the race.


----------



## Beebo (5 Jun 2014)

Hont said:


> View attachment 46925


Wiggins is 25/1.
He may be a possible each way outsider, but no one even knows if he is riding yet!


----------



## User269 (5 Jun 2014)

I reckon this year we'll see Charly Gaul in the polka dot jersey, Djamolidin Abdoujaparov in green, and finally realising his huge potential, Alex Zulle in yellow for the last 2 weeks.

Which planet, if any, d'you suppose willl be broadcasting live TV coverage this year? I've certainly not been impressed with the output from Uranus recently.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> Wiggins is 25/1.
> He may be a possible each way outsider, but no one even knows if he is riding yet!


From what he said on the BBC news this morning that would be a really, really, long shot.


----------



## robertob (6 Jun 2014)

Gonna go with Rui Costa. Have got him 80/1 each-way and think he's one who could ride a big tour. Improving all the time, still young, can climb, probably will have the support of the team as their leader, also able to look after himself if isolated. Obviously there is something different required to be consistent over 3 weeks, rather than one only on or another day to go all out for a stage win. But he clearly has the potential in my mind.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jun 2014)

gavroche said:


> Well, after telling everyone willing to listen that I was definitively going to watch the Tour in Yorkshire, I have now made a U turn. I am not going, and will watch it on tv instead. Why the change of mind? a) I don't want to be ripped off by greedy Yorkshire people. b) I will be watching it "in situ" in France later on,including the last day in Paris, so that's good enough for me.



I've been, shall I, shan't I go and watch. Looking to go to the Langsett hub as it's got a stack of entertainment on, beer festival and a fair ground for the kids. Two nights camping are £100 including the music festival. It's right on the route. May take the bikes, but keeping them secure might be an issue.


----------



## montage (10 Jun 2014)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/betancurs-extended-colombian-stay-puts-tour-de-france-debut-in-doubt

I certainly won't be cheering Betancur on in any more races - what a twunt.


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2014)

montage said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/betancurs-extended-colombian-stay-puts-tour-de-france-debut-in-doubt
> 
> I certainly won't be cheering Betancur on in any more races - what a twunt.


Homesick Monty. Remember how you pined for fair Fareham when you were exiled in Hicksville, USA?


----------



## Hont (10 Jun 2014)

montage said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/betancurs-extended-colombian-stay-puts-tour-de-france-debut-in-doubt
> 
> I certainly won't be cheering Betancur on in any more races - what a twunt.


“Even his trainer Michele Bartoli hasn’t been able to contact him"

Surely his whereabouts should be on his whereabouts form?


----------



## montage (11 Jun 2014)

Is Adam Yates down to ride the tour?

It would make sense for Orica to hold him back from Grand Tours this year - he could well grab victory in the tour of Poland or similar, rather than be broken by the Sky train day in day out for three weeks.


----------



## Hont (12 Jun 2014)

Betancur has not made the AG2R squad.


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2014)

montage said:


> Is Adam Yates down to ride the tour?
> 
> It would make sense for Orica to hold him back from Grand Tours this year - he could well grab victory in the tour of Poland or similar, rather than be broken by the Sky train day in day out for three weeks.


Maybe his brother will be in it? It was 'only' a collarbone wasn't it?


----------



## raindog (12 Jun 2014)

Matt Wilson says it's too soon for the Yates brothers to be riding GTs.


----------



## montage (13 Jun 2014)

Hont said:


> Betancur has not made the AG2R squad.



This situation with Betancur is dodgy as fark!


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jun 2014)

montage said:


> This situation with Betancur is dodgy as ****!



The man who went to Colombia to do some training, and then forgot to come back. And whilst he was away no one knew where he was and couldn't contact him? No, that sounds completely reliable


----------



## cyclingfan (15 Jun 2014)

Have people seen and heard this? It's the official song of the Grand Depart.... pretty good.... we could do with a good tune for the weekend

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hilxQHMfJ-w


----------



## smutchin (22 Jun 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The man who went to Colombia to do some training, and then forgot to come back. And whilst he was away no one knew where he was and couldn't contact him? No, that sounds completely reliable



Not the first time Vincent Lavenu has shown an inability to control his riders either...


----------



## oldroadman (22 Jun 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Bet you don't know 'spoiler' in Italian or Spanish (and no googling), or English, for that matter!


Un becquet - someone who spoils things.


raindog said:


> Matt Wilson says it's too soon for the Yates brothers to be riding GTs.


Absolutely right. Good care of riders, will pay off as time goes by.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Marmion, as an FdJ aficionado ( google it, mate ), do you think they'll take both Bouhanni and Demare? If so who will be top dog?





Marmion said:


> I hope they take Demare, I'm imagining they'll only take Bouhanni if he puts pen to paper beforehand otherwise they'll just be showcasing him for other teams and giving them any points he picks up.
> 
> I think Demare is a much more rounded rider than Bouhanni, capable of making it into a break as well as having a good finish in a sprint, which is more what is needed to get a decent standing in the Green Jersey competition than an all-out sprinter.



8/9 of the team announced today, and Demare gets the nod. No place for Bouhanni. 

Ladagnous, Bonnet, Delage, Demare, Vichot, Pinot, Jeannesson, Roy - and either Pineau or Morey, with the decision coming after the French Championships (no pressure there then!)


----------



## Dave Davenport (23 Jun 2014)

Anyone else doing the Skoda TdF fantasy team competition thing?


----------



## laurence (23 Jun 2014)

yes... me

i have, however, forgotten my team name and login details.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jun 2014)

laurence said:


> yes... me
> 
> i have, however, forgotten my team name and login details.


So, no then.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> 8/9 of the team announced today, and Demare gets the nod. No place for Bouhanni.
> 
> Ladagnous, Bonnet, Delage, Demare, Vichot, Pinot, Jeannesson, Roy - and either Pineau or Morey, with the decision coming after the French Championships (no pressure there then!)



Bouhanni must have lost his marbles if he thinks Cofidis is a good move for him, so I'm imagining the "unnamed foreign team" is where he's off to:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/no-place-for-bouhanni-in-fdj-fr-tour-de-france-team


----------



## raindog (24 Jun 2014)

Well, he's got to go somewhere - two top sprinters in the same team is never going to work, and Madiot always preferred Démare. Remember when Bouhanni pipped Démare on the line to get the 2012 French championship? That wasn't supposed to happen, and apparently it caused ructions in the team. 
According to l'Equipe "Cofidis, Cannondale, Omega Pharma-Quick Step et AG2R sont sur les rangs"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jun 2014)

raindog said:


> Well, he's got to go somewhere...According to l'Equipe "Cofidis, Cannondale, Omega Pharma-Quick Step et AG2R sont sur les rangs"



Cofidis are crap, so we can cross them off the list I think. Unless he is mad. Which he may be.
Cannondale are maybe an option - although Sagan and Viviani might not think so.
I can't see any benefit to OPQS in signing him in terms of adding to their options.
AG2R could do with a decent sprinter, they have a couple of "ok" sprinters but I reckon Bouhanni would add something completely different to their team. 

So it'll be Cofidis.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Jun 2014)

Is Sagan about to move as well though? Think Mr Tinkoff would like his signature(at the right price obv)and I think Bertie is quite keen to have him on board.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jun 2014)

Elybazza61 said:


> Is Sagan about to move as well though? Think Mr Tinkoff would like his signature(at the right price obv)and I think Bertie is quite keen to have him on board.



I have lost tack of Sagan's moves and non-moves. And I have no idea if Viviani has any current plans to move, but if Bouhanni arrives I'd imagine he would move.


----------



## montage (24 Jun 2014)

BMC would be a good fit


----------



## dragon72 (25 Jun 2014)

Isn't Sagan supposed to be going to Fernando Alonso's "galacticos del ciclismo" whenever that's supposed to happen?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2014)

dragon72 said:


> Isn't Sagan supposed to be going to Fernando Alonso's "galacticos del ciclismo" whenever that's supposed to happen?



It's all gone quiet of late. Alonso's face appears from time to time on cycling webpages with a headline, but to date all his words have had no substance to them as it's all been what he says he is going to be doing rather than what has been done and what will definitely happen. But it may all come together; I'm just not holding my breath.

It will be interesting to see what happens with Viviani if Bouhanni does go to Cannondale as there are a few 2nd tier Italian teams who I sure would snap him up if they could afford to. And I reckon he'd get on very well within that kind of structure.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2014)

Europcar could do with someone like Viviani.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2014)

smutchin said:


> Europcar could do with someone like Viviani.



They could do, although they do have Coquard and he is kind of like Viviani in that he rides track and road. And Europcar tend to be very French in their team roster so I'm not sure if Viviani will be heading in that direction, if he moves at all of course.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> They could do, although they do have Coquard and he is kind of like Viviani in that he rides track and road. And Europcar tend to be very French in their team roster so I'm not sure if Viviani will be heading in that direction, if he moves at all of course.



All true. I'm not yet convinced by Coquard though. He's an exciting talent but still work in progress, Viviani is closer to the finished article. Anyway, it's all idle speculation. I have no reason to believe Viviani would go to Europcar or that they have any interest in him.


----------



## User169 (25 Jun 2014)

Belkin team announed today: 

Lars Boom
Stef Clement
Laurens ten Dam
Steven Kruijswijk
Tom Leezer
Bram Tankink
Sep Vanmarcke
Maarten Wynants
Bauke Mollema


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Jun 2014)

Schlecks und Voigt for Trek ! Jensies Last Stand.


----------



## laurence (25 Jun 2014)

really, the Schlecks? might as well get Mike and Bernie Winters. useless. i did notice they haven't been chosen for GC consideration... that's not a great surprise. i can only assume it is for comedy value. just put them on a tandem and be done with it.

hopefully fab Fab and Jensie can try for some team glory.


----------



## Crackle (25 Jun 2014)

laurence said:


> really, the Schlecks? might as well get Mike and Bernie Winters. useless. i did notice they haven't been chosen for GC consideration... that's not a great surprise. i can only assume it is for comedy value. just put them on a tandem and be done with it.
> 
> hopefully fab Fab and Jensie can try for some team glory.


Andy does look like a skinny Schnorbitz now you mention it.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Jun 2014)

Its going to be Millar & Voigt getting a lone lap round Les Champs before the sprintfest kicks off.


----------



## thom (25 Jun 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Its going to be Millar & Voigt getting a lone lap round Les Champs before the sprintfest kicks off.


Didn't Jens do that last year already with Chris Horner ?
And Millar also tried an adrenaline fueled Champs Elysee romp as well... ?


----------



## Basil.B (26 Jun 2014)

Millar will have to do it again this year!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2014)

"Tinko Saxoff" have withdrawn Kreuziger from their Tour team due to passport abnormalities from when he rode with Team Evil Astana. Kreuziger, of course, denies any wrong-doing and has his own experts at hand to say it's nothing to worry about and that he's a good boy:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kre...bnormalities-pulled-from-tour-de-france-squad


----------



## Crackle (28 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> "Tinko Saxoff" have withdrawn Kreuziger from their Tour team due to passport abnormalities from when he rode with Team Evil Astana. Kreuziger, of course, denies any wrong-doing and has his own experts at hand to say it's nothing to worry about and that he's a good boy:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kre...bnormalities-pulled-from-tour-de-france-squad


Hmmmm, Astana eh


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> "Tinko Saxoff" have withdrawn Kreuziger from their Tour team due to passport abnormalities from when he rode with Team Evil Astana. Kreuziger, of course, denies any wrong-doing and has his own experts at hand to say it's nothing to worry about and that he's a good boy:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kre...bnormalities-pulled-from-tour-de-france-squad



Wow-big decision and loss for Tinko.


----------



## RobNewcastle (29 Jun 2014)

Wow that is a huge loss losing Kreuziger


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> "Tinko Saxoff" have withdrawn Kreuziger from their Tour team due to passport abnormalities from when he rode with Team Evil Astana. Kreuziger, of course, denies any wrong-doing and has his own experts at hand to say it's nothing to worry about and that he's a good boy:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kre...bnormalities-pulled-from-tour-de-france-squad



You have to wonder why they've only decided to take action on this now, a week before the Tour


----------



## RobNewcastle (29 Jun 2014)

Yes, massive disruption to team planning.


----------



## Rasmus (29 Jun 2014)

Kreuziger has been replaced with Rafal Majka.

Apparently he posted something on facebook saying he was not at all about having to ride around France after working hard at the Giro. The statement has now been removed, presumably the Tinkoff media team got in touch...


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> You have to wonder why they've only decided to take action on this now, a week before the Tour


I don't think you have to wonder. The nature of the passport means that it builds a picture. Perhaps the picture of the last few years is very different to the picture under Bruyneel at Astana. As we know, Bruyneel is a pillar of cycling morality. The report doesn't say what led CAFD to examine his passport in detail, that's the only bit I'm wondering about. I hope there's nothing to it, I liked Kreuziger.


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2014)

http://velonews.competitor.com/2014...roman-kreuziger-pending-doping-inquiry_333747

Bit more detail in that report. UCI informed him in 2013 of passport irregularities and have not accepted his experts explanation. So this is not sudden.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jun 2014)

Thank you for the link Crackle. So the timeline is 
blood passport profile showed abnormalities from March to August 2011 and from April 2012 until the end of that year’s Giro.
UCI first notified Kreuziger in June 2013, ie a full year after the end of the Giro in question and over two years since the start of the suspected offences
October 2013, Kreuziger provided UCI with two exculpatory medical opinions he had requested. UCI took 8 months (!) to reject his explanation.

So why did the UCI take so long to voice their concerns and then why did they take so long to reject the explanations. Shades of the Contador Tour/Giro fiasco, did they learn nothing from that ?


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2014)

Bertie had better have another ribeye to compensate for the loss of Kreuziger.


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2014)

Nibbles won the Italian national road race, so looks to be peaking at the right time.


----------



## Hont (30 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> Nibbles won the Italian national road race, so looks to be peaking at the right time.


And won't be wearing the Astana jersey for the Tour. Which seems kind of apt.


----------



## dragon72 (30 Jun 2014)

This just in from David Millar:
 *David Millar* ‏@*millarmind*  7m
I was selected for TdF last week, then they pulled me last night. Wiggo, Dowsett, Pete, Swifty, fancy a city break? I hear York's nice.


----------



## tug benson (30 Jun 2014)

Gutted for Millar, seems he has had a bit of a breakdown on twitter over the last 12 hours


----------



## dragon72 (30 Jun 2014)

To miss the TdF in his final year as a pro racer must be hard


----------



## neilb1906 (30 Jun 2014)

Chris Horner riding for Lampre..managed to get a contract just in time.


----------



## kedab (30 Jun 2014)

i was going to find somewhere to plot up and watch the TdF go past somewhere south of Cambridge. Then I was going to stay at the father-in-laws, in Cambridge and walk into town to see the off...then i realised i've agreed to begin my shiny new job on July 7...dagnammit!!!


----------



## kedab (30 Jun 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> So why did the UCI take so long to voice their concerns and then why did they take so long to reject the explanations. Shades of the Contador Tour/Giro fiasco, did they learn nothing from that ?



i think this shows that Cookson is still finding his feet...they need to iron out these old wrinkles.


----------



## raindog (1 Jul 2014)

can't see it happening, but I'd love for Nibs to upset the apple cart
I like him more than Froome and Berto put together
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features...ws-he-is-ready-to-take-on-froome-and-contador


----------



## Crackle (1 Jul 2014)

Simon Yates in

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/jul/01/simon-yates-tour-de-france-orica-greenedge

A bit of a surprise but a good one.


----------



## raindog (1 Jul 2014)

bloody nora - that _is_ a surprise after all Matt White's yapping that they were far too young


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2014)

Can we please have the typo in the thread title fixed now so we don't have to look at it for the next month!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (1 Jul 2014)

I thought it was just written in French.


----------



## Hont (1 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Can we please have the typo in the thread title fixed now so we don't have to look at it for the next month!


I thought it was (yet another) bike part that I hadn't heard of.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Can we please have the typo in the thread title fixed now so we don't have to look at it for the next month!



It's French. You nobier


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> It's French. You nobier


_D'accord!_


----------



## Scoosh (1 Jul 2014)




----------



## 400bhp (2 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Simon Yates in
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/jul/01/simon-yates-tour-de-france-orica-greenedge
> 
> A bit of a surprise but a good one.



Absolutely bl00dy fantastic

Worth a few quid on a stage 2 win? Surely he's going to go for a breakaway?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> Absolutely bl00dy fantastic
> 
> Worth a few quid on a stage 2 win? Surely he's going to go for a breakaway?


Maybe, though it does look like an ideal stage for Gilbert!


----------



## tug benson (2 Jul 2014)

Impey got busted that's why young Yates got on the team


----------



## tug benson (2 Jul 2014)

Daryl Impey, who last year became the first African to wear the Tour de France yellow jersey, has failed a drugs test, his team Orica-GreenEdge have announced.

Impey was left off the team's squad for this year's Tour, announced on Tuesday, opening the door for 21-year-old British rider Simon Yates to take the start line in Leeds on Saturday.

On Wednesday, the Australian team revealed the reason why Impey, 29, will miss out.

"ORICA-GreenEDGE has been notified that Daryl Impey has returned an adverse analytical finding and has been notified by The South African Institute for a Drug-Free sport that he delivered a positive A and B sample for the substance Probecenid after the South African Championships on February 6, 2014," a team statement said.

"The team would like to underline that it respects Daryl Impey's right to prove his full innocence and will not comment any further until the process has run its due course and final conclusion has been made.

"As per the team's code of conduct, Daryl Impey will not feature on the team's roster until the case has been closed and he is fully eligible to ride."

Impey took the yellow jersey from team-mate Simon Gerrans on on stage six of last year's Tour and wore it for two days until until Chris Froome won stage eight to Ax 3 Domaines.


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2014)

I was just reading that and trying to find a little about Probecenid. It's an old masking agent. From what I read, it's hard to believe anyone could be using it now but if he doesn't have a TUE for it, he's cooked.


----------



## raindog (2 Jul 2014)

Fotheringham rides Buttertubs with Chris Hoye
http://www.theguardian.com/sport/video/2014/jul/02/chris-hoy-tour-de-france-grand-depart-yorkshire


----------



## 400bhp (2 Jul 2014)

To get us in the mood:


----------



## 400bhp (2 Jul 2014)




----------



## smutchin (3 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> To get us in the mood...



Still the best TV theme tune ever. And hardly surprising since it's by Pete Shelley. Pete farking Shelley! Legend.


----------



## dragon72 (3 Jul 2014)

Just been looking again at the parcours. We all know that stage 2 will be a belter and the cobbles could dent some riders' chances if they get unlucky, but Stage 10 caught my eye. I've been up those climbs in the Vosges and they were brutal and seemed to go on forever - at least it seemed that way to me with a 4-pannier camping load.
And the Pyrenees stages look to be super entertaining and I'm hoping for some big attacks on the HC summit finishes. Ouch.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2014)

Team presentations on ITV 4 now if anyone is interested


----------



## TVC (3 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Team presentations on ITV 4 now if anyone is interested


0/10 for the editing, almost unwatchable.


----------



## NorvernRob (3 Jul 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> 0/10 for the editing, almost unwatchable.



Wasn't it awful, cutting out half the team interviews including Sky, then Lemond's absolutely cringeworthy attempt to ask Froome about Wiggins.


----------



## TVC (3 Jul 2014)

Well, I've just watched the first crash of this years Tour. ITV should be embarassed by that.


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Jul 2014)

ITV, i've come to learn, don't embarrass easily from poor programme quality.


----------



## raindog (4 Jul 2014)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3h-hE-4X4Q


----------



## NorvernRob (4 Jul 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Well, I've just watched the first crash of this years Tour. ITV should be embarassed by that.


 
I don't know if it was the same edit as Eurosport, but it can't have been any worse.


----------



## Rustybucket (4 Jul 2014)

Lemond was shocking - his interviewing skills were embarrasing


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jul 2014)

Quite a dilemma today, ITV or Eurosport. I expect the latter to win hands down in terms of race commentary but ITV have always been good at the travelogue/reportage stuff, plus they've got David Millar. The downside is that they've got Sherwin and Ligget (I assume).


----------



## Louch (5 Jul 2014)

It's time! I am going to flick watching between both


----------



## TVC (5 Jul 2014)

There are a few people out in Leeds today.


----------



## Louch (5 Jul 2014)

Froome not singing, guess he doesn't know the words


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Jul 2014)

Oh come on, get on with it!!!!


----------



## raindog (5 Jul 2014)

how the f_ck did the royal family get involved? 
Did we know this was going to happen?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Great crowds, awful start. Miles and miles of riding behind the car, stop to meet some in-breds, then more riding behind the car.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

I hope they get the picture sorted soon!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Oh Gawd! Liggett and Sherwen on the commentary already and Jens in the breakaway - this is gonna be a long day! On no, wait a minute I have Eurosport online  Bye Phil 

Liggett "the high hedges of Yorkshire"


----------



## thom (5 Jul 2014)

Well done Yorkshire-peeps, out in their thousands already.


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2014)

I really hoped they wouldn't be able to cross to Sherwitt, but… ..


----------



## thom (5 Jul 2014)

"Archington viaduct, built in 1850, one of the first forms of Roman architecture to be seen on this tour......."
I know what he means but I suspect Victorian architecture was taking on slightly different levels of inspiration during the Industrial revolution ;-)


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2014)

I love the way they've Francified everything. From now on, my local hill will be the cote de Thurstaston


----------



## thom (5 Jul 2014)

Louch said:


> Froome not singing, guess he doesn't know the words


----------



## RhythMick (5 Jul 2014)

Hey they just jumped a red light in Otley...


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2014)

What do we reckon - will Laurens ten Dam get up Buttertubs quicker than 7.22? 

http://www.strava.com/segments/710900


----------



## Louch (5 Jul 2014)

thom said:


>



He's a great Ventriliqust too! What a man!


----------



## JasonHolder (5 Jul 2014)

Anyone else seen Jens voigts tuft of hair sticking out one of his helmet vents lol


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2014)

Those rural bus services are in a shocking state. I've never seen so many people queueing for a bus.


----------



## Louch (5 Jul 2014)

That bike change fitted in nicely with the natural breaks !


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> What do we reckon - will Laurens ten Dam get up Buttertubs quicker than 7.22?
> 
> http://www.strava.com/segments/710900



Oops! Just realised I was looking at the route back to front, so they're actually going up it the other way, from the south... 9.24 is Ten Dam's target time. Looking at who the current KOM has as his profile pic, I'll be glad to see him lose it!

http://www.strava.com/segments/3335783


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Excellent crowds


----------



## Louch (5 Jul 2014)

JP is rumoured to be lance himself. Often mentioned in cycling weekly . JP being lances alias Juan Pelota ( one ball)


----------



## Paul99 (5 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Excellent crowds


Agree with this, well done Yorkshire!


----------



## TVC (5 Jul 2014)

One thing is already secured, the Tour will be back in the UK before long, the sponsors and organisation must be gob smacked by what they are seeing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Paul99 said:


> Agree with this, well done Yorkshire!



Yes, well done to the people of Yorkshire and elsewhere, making it a spectacle that it should be despite the best efforts of the Yorkshire organising body and some businesses to make it a money-making exercise and put a price on everything they can. Thankfully the beauty of cycle racing is that it's very difficult to charge money for all of the open road.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2014)

Louch said:


> JP is rumoured to be lance himself. Often mentioned in cycling weekly . JP being lances alias Juan Pelota ( one ball)



Ah! Interesting. Looking at his stats, he could well be a pro.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2014)

I'm going to be an expert on dry stone walls by the end of this stage.


----------



## Spinney (5 Jul 2014)

yellow sheep !


----------



## Spinney (5 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> I'm going to be an expert on dry stone walls by the end of this stage.


No, you're not - you'd need to be listening to folks who knew what they were talking about !


----------



## TVC (5 Jul 2014)

Still waiting for the first outing of the phrase 'bit and bit'


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> One thing is already secured, the Tour will be back in the UK before long, the sponsors and organisation must be gob smacked by what they are seeing.



The Giro in Belfast and Dublin and the Tour in England shows that there are plenty cycling fans and those who enjoy a spectacle.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2014)

Yorkshire and British crowds are getting a lot of praise on Norwegian Eurosport and TV2. And too bloody right!


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> One thing is already secured, the Tour will be back in the UK before long, the sponsors and organisation must be gob smacked by what they are seeing.



Maybe The Milk Race/Tour of Britain can be a great event again.

Think of the enthusiasm and new fans this will bring to the sport.

_Vive le velo!_


----------



## Spinney (5 Jul 2014)

They've got bloody dry stone walls on the brain!


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2014)

Spinney said:


> They've got bloody dry stone walls on the brain!



Yes, here they're saying that there are 'over 4,000 km of dry stone walls up on the moors...' over and over again.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Someone has just tweeted Eurosport if they have any plans to speak about Drystane dykes, and Kirby replied "why would we, stones that are dry, laid on top of each other; that's all you need to know..."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Who needs le Tour when you have the peloton on your kitchen table:


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2014)

Don't ya just love Jensie! I do!

Off on a solo break - top fella.

And it's his last TdeF.

Again.

And probably next year's will be, too.


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jul 2014)

These Tinkoff Saxo unforms are horrible. I assume it's so they don't clash with teh Malliot Jaune (provided Bertie gets to wear it)


----------



## TVC (5 Jul 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Maybe The Milk Race/Tour of Britain can be a great event again.
> 
> Think of the enthusiasm and new fans this will bring to the sport.
> 
> _Vive le velo!_


Yep, the bigger the crowds the more UCI teams will want to do ToB, so even bigger crowds and more stages.... And the spiral continues upwards.


----------



## Louch (5 Jul 2014)

Having tour of Britain cover more of Britain would help too. Another argument for another thread though


----------



## jowwy (5 Jul 2014)

Louch said:


> Having tour of Britain cover more of Britain would help too. Another argument for another thread though


Its hard to do that in an 8 day race though.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jul 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yep, the bigger the crowds the more UCI teams will want to do ToB, so even bigger crowds and more stages.... And the spiral continues upwards.


Agreed, finally it seems that cycling in the UK has just attained a critical mass that makes us a 'cycling nation'. It's all quite unbelievable for us old-timers ....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Don't ya just love Jensie!



No, he's a nobber.


----------



## RhythMick (5 Jul 2014)

Can't help thinking "get out the effing way you nobs"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2014)

That Contador chappie, who does he think he is, muscling his way into my selfie!


----------



## Scoosh (5 Jul 2014)

Now the fun starts ...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (5 Jul 2014)

Talking of nobbers, I have been watching it on ITV, and realise that it is about to stop due to something called..... The World Cup??

Anyway, I went through to put it onto record on ITV 4 and other people were watching...... Wimbledon is it?? I without thinking about it, picked up the remote control to put it onto record via the channel bit at the bottom (without changing the channel) and all hell broke loose, I was hit, I was shouted at, I couldn't understand what was happening!

Turns out it was the final point of the Woman's Final and I just ruined it. Ooops, sorry. Apparently I was told, but I don't remember hearing anything other than 'What are you doing??!!'.

What a nob!!


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> No, he's a nobber.



When you've got your proof...!


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That Contador chappie, who does he think he is, muscling his way into my selfie!



Awesome pic!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Awesome pic!


Lucky lass, eh? It was twittered: https://twitter.com/Contador_Fans/status/485424036185657344/photo/1


----------



## TVC (5 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> No, he's a nobber.


Shame you think that, because he's one of your biggest fans.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Shame you think that, because he's one of your biggest fans.



I know. He told me that when I met him in Morzine a few years ago.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I know. He told me that when I met him in Morzine a few years ago.



Yeah, he says that to all the girls.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I know. He told me that when I met him in Morzine a few years ago.



He avoided talking about you when I met him in Oslo a few years ago.


----------



## TVC (5 Jul 2014)

I fancy a pint of Black Sheep now.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I fancy a pint of Black Sheep now.



I hope that's got nothing to do with artificial insemination!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2014)

Bad day for the lead out men. Cav's lost Petacchi, Démare's lost Delage, Saggy's lost Viviani.
EDIT: Delage is back in the peloton.


----------



## Slaav (5 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That Contador chappie, who does he think he is, muscling his way into my selfie!


That is simply brilliant!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2014)

But, after the yellow sheep, will there be a lamb rouge?


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2014)

Cav's express train is in place.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2014)

S**T!

Ugly fall for Cav.

Shoulder or collar bone.


----------



## thom (5 Jul 2014)

Kittel gets it while Cav gets skittled...
Does not look good for Mark.


----------



## edindave (5 Jul 2014)

Looks like Cav's done a Martin.


----------



## Ganymede (5 Jul 2014)

Nooooooo.....


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2014)

He's back on his bike, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## Saluki (5 Jul 2014)

Cav looks in a bad way. I held my arm like that when I broke my collar bone.


----------



## thom (5 Jul 2014)

Interesting how Froome finished so high up positionally, despite having stayed well to the back of the peloton for a large amount of the lead in.

Cav's colarbone looks gone - it's a bit like Brazil loosing Neymar


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3164754, member: 45"]I'm afraid it looks like he brought that upon himself.[/QUOTE]
I thought that too, he was pushing/leaning pure and simple in my opinion


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2014)

He was leaning in again on Simon Gerrans. He's got to stop doing that.


----------



## Ganymede (5 Jul 2014)

THey're saying he was being leaned on first but I'm not sure...


----------



## RhythMick (5 Jul 2014)

Great result for Froome.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2014)

It looks to me like Gerrans went down first as he was caught sandwiched between Coquard and Cavendish. I think Coquard played a big part in that.


----------



## Twotter (5 Jul 2014)

Sickening to watch but looked to be Cav at fault


----------



## thom (5 Jul 2014)

Geraint Thomas has just done a dream of an interview on Eurosport - to race the first stage of the TdF and then have a relaxed lengthy chat, admittedly with sympathetic interviewers, is rather impressive.


----------



## RhythMick (5 Jul 2014)

Agree it looks like Cav's fault. His front wheel went under Gerran's rear wheel. He was leaning in, then tried to accelerate out but there wasn't room for the angle he was making.


----------



## thom (5 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> Agree it looks like Cav's fault. His front wheel went under Gerran's rear wheel. He was leaning in, then tried to accelerate out but there wasn't room for the angle he was making.


LeMond said it may well have been Gerrans got his handlebar entangled on Cav's - if so, it was accidental from both sides and almost inevitable something peculiar would happen.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2014)

On first viewing, it looked to me like Gerrans was coming across Cav's line and Cav was just trying to defend himself, but having seen it again from different angles, I'm not sure.

Hmmmm.

Either way, it looks like a bad outcome for Cav.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jul 2014)

Not quite the finish I'd been hoping for but hats off to Kittel, that was brilliant. Hope Kate and Wills enjoyed their day out, wouldn't it be nice if the race could send them home with a lion for George. Probably breaches race etiquette though ?


----------



## Ganymede (5 Jul 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Not quite the finish I'd been hoping for but hats off to Kittel, that was brilliant. Hope Kate and Wills enjoyed their day out, wouldn't it be nice if the race could send them home with a lion for George. Probably breaches race etiquette though ?


He did get his own custom-made yellow jersey from the organisers.


----------



## Saluki (5 Jul 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Not quite the finish I'd been hoping for but hats off to Kittel, that was brilliant. Hope Kate and Wills enjoyed their day out, wouldn't it be nice if the race could send them home with a lion for George. Probably breaches race etiquette though ?


Why? You think that the kid doesn't have enough stuff. Mind you, W & K have 3 kitchens to fill up with stuff.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jul 2014)

Cav was trying to Muscle through but thought Gerrans came across Cav - happens in the heat of a sprint


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2014)

Froome 6th. I'll say that again. Froome 6th.......

TV only caught Cav leaning in, not Gerrans coming across and if I was Cav on that stage with a chance for yellow, I'd have given no quarter either. it's got to be his collarbone. I thought that as soon as I saw him sitting there.

Kittel immense again. In fact just immense. Neverhadadoofus 3rd as well, that a good result. Cancellara looks ominously good too. Great stage, can't wait for tomorrows.


----------



## thom (5 Jul 2014)

Many remarks on twitter about the amazing fan support on the route.
I think the reason the peloton only really got going in the last 10km may well just have been the riders making a collective decision not to be full gas in that scenario - the riders are specifically asking people to give them more room en route. Geraint Thomas mentioned it was an issue too - dogs roaming around as well.
From being at the Giro TTT, I can understand the enthusiasm and how hard it is for people to realise quite how much room even only 9 riders in single file need. The team car drivers need to be particularly skilful - I was too close myself but with so many people inching out into the road... 
I hope there are no problems tomorrow.


----------



## thom (5 Jul 2014)

Cav has no broken bones.

His shoulder has a disjunction (separation/dislocation..?): https://twitter.com/stephenfarrand/status/485482896720154625?lang=en


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2014)

thom said:


> Cav has no broken bones.
> 
> His shoulder has a disjunction (separation/dislocation..?): https://twitter.com/stephenfarrand/status/485482896720154625?lang=en


Woo, that's good but will he be able to ride? I hope so. Tough critter.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

There were a few occasions where I thought the crowd encroached on the riders progression; I can understand why they did it as they were trying to re-create the "avenue of fans" seen on Alpine or Pyrenean climbs; but these are not Alpine or Pyrenean climbs, they are hills in England which can be raced up at much higher speeds and not in single file as happens in the "big mountains" with mile after mile of tortuous and torturous ascents.

I also thought that the organisers could have put out barriers at a few places which did not have them.


But that should not detract from the occasion of today; fabulous turn-out on the roads, and Yorkshire looked great.


----------



## thom (5 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Woo, that's good but will he be able to ride? I hope so. Tough critter.


Not sure if it's good or bad:
1) broken bones heal permanently in time
2) It could be the type of thing that is always there now
Given the perils of sprinting, he might be risking a hell of a lot in terms of compound injuries by continuing and indeed incapable of contesting anything in a meaningful way for a week or so.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Woo, that's good but will he be able to ride? I hope so. Tough critter.



A bit of tape round his bars and grip with his teeth, he'll be fine.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Can I also just highlight how much better watching the coverage on Eurosport is than ITV; I am watching ITV4 highlights and Liggett and Sherwen are complete and utter nobbers who blether the biggest load of crap.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jul 2014)

thom said:


> Not sure if it's good or bad:
> 1) broken bones heal permanently in time
> 2) It could be the type of thing that is always there now
> Given the perils of sprinting, he might be risking a hell of a lot in terms of compound injuries by continuing and indeed incapable of contesting anything in a meaningful way for a week or so.


I suspect he may be able to ride but given he is a sprinter and the amount of power that needs to go through his arms to keep straight I suspect he may not win any stages


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Can I also just highlight how much better watching the coverage on Eurosport is than ITV; I am watching ITV4 highlights and Liggett and Sherwen are complete and utter nobbers who blether the biggest load of crap.


Carlton Kirby's just as bad, if not worse IMO.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Carlton Kirby's just as bad, if not worse IMO.



It's just maybe I am not as atuned to his annoyingness yet; he was blethering rubbish as well, but at least Kelly is there to temper it. With Liggett and Sherwen it's continuous drivel from the pair of them.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jul 2014)

Great to watch the Tour in Yorkshire knowing that we're all part of one Great country


----------



## Saluki (5 Jul 2014)

thom said:


> Cav has no broken bones.
> 
> His shoulder has a disjunction (separation/dislocation..?): https://twitter.com/stephenfarrand/status/485482896720154625?lang=en


I have done that, falling off a horse at about 30mph. I was off work for a good month but then I'm not a bike racer.


----------



## thom (5 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> I have done that, falling off a horse at about 30mph. I was off work for a good month but then I'm not a bike racer.


Sorry to hear that - hope you made a full recovery.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> No, he's a nobber.



And here is an example of why Jens is a nobber. Starting at about 4 minutes, the "clean" Jens with all the dirty others, with Jens tearing their legs off;

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-SH05G7vAs


----------



## Saluki (5 Jul 2014)

thom said:


> Sorry to hear that - hope you made a full recovery.


I did. It took about 18 months though, until the collarbone area was properly back to normal but then I did get back on a horse fairly quickly (I had to ride the 5 miles back home for a start) after the hospital had delivered their news and advice.


----------



## Speicher (5 Jul 2014)

Did I hear correctly when either Mr Liggett or Sherwen said that "Cancellera had added to the chaos by going off the front"? I think he meant the chaos of the accident/collison involving Cavendish.

I am no expert on racing but the two are not connected are they?


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> Can't help thinking "get out the effing way you nobs"


I'd have been saying had I been cycling


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jul 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I fancy a pint of Black Sheep now.


Got some here


----------



## TVC (5 Jul 2014)

Speicher said:


> Did I hear correctly when either Mr Liggett or Sherwen said that "Cancellera had added to the chaos by going off the front"? I think he meant the chaos of the accident/collison involving Cavendish.
> 
> I am no expert on racing but the two are not connected are they?


I think they just mean that they all had to abandon their plans with their organised trains and go scurrying off after him leaving every man for himself.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jul 2014)

From OPQS,
"I'm gutted about the crash today" Cavendish said. "It was my fault. I'll personally apologise to Simon Gerrans as soon as I get the chance. In reality, I tried to find a gap that wasn't really there .I wanted to win today, I felt really strong and in a great position to contest the sprint thanks to the unbelievable efforts of my team. Sorry to all the fans that came out to support - it was truly incredible."Read more at http://www.omegapharma-quickstep.com/en/news/show/mark-cavendish-update/1826#6ORFB83tKkczo3md.99


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Can I also just highlight how much better watching the coverage on Eurosport is than ITV; I am watching ITV4 highlights and Liggett and Sherwen are complete and utter nobbers who blether the biggest load of crap.


I agree. I gave way to temptation and watched what I could on ITV before they switched to ITV4 which I can't receive on our Freeview 'Light/Lite' transmitter.

I'd forgotten such amazing things as "They are only allowed to build in the local stone, which is why all the buildings look the same" as the camera panned over white buildings not built of stone.

Fans clambering over dry stone walls ... "They won't damage them - they have stood for hundreds of years." People knock down dry stone walls all the time. This area is littered with damaged walls caused by people climbing over them!

Several others had me wincing, but I can't be bothered trying to remember what they were!

Anyway - a great turnout by the fans, fantastic Dales scenery, a great sprint, but the pile-up was not good to watch.

I'll be out trying to video/photograph the peloton as it passes through Hebden Bridge tomorrow. I suspect the forecast rainy weather and lumpy nature of the stage will make it a brutal affair.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Jul 2014)

My Mum just called and said the man that wanted to win fell off his bike . She is going to see the TDF tomorrow as it goes past the end of her road so I told her to dress my
step dad up in lycra . I heard him say fook off in the background .
More TDF updates tomorrow


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jul 2014)

The amount of parents i hear swear in front of the little ones these days in unbelievable. Makes me glad i have no kids of my own and therefore can only swear in front of other peoples.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Jul 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> The amount of parents i hear swear in front of the little ones these days in unbelievable. Makes me glad i have no kids of my own and therefore can only swear in front of other peoples.


He didn't swear in front of me he swore in front of my Mother  She will be telling him off right now !


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jul 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> He didn't swear in front of me he swore in front of my Mother  She will be telling him off right now !


Will she be calling him by his full name whilst doing so?


----------



## uclown2002 (5 Jul 2014)

Apologies if Laurens Ten Dam's ride has been posted already.

http://app.strava.com/activities/162049337


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Jul 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Will she be calling him by his full name whilst doing so?


She doesn't need to speak to tell you off


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jul 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> She doesn't need to speak to tell you off



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1v5uJLgs64?


----------



## thom (6 Jul 2014)

Cav is out. 
Interesting to see how OPQS use their sprint train now - I guess they have a good few who hardly need encouragement to go stage hunting.


----------



## vickster (6 Jul 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/28182383

And Froome wants more space for riders http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/28180491


----------



## Bollo (6 Jul 2014)

thom said:


> Cav is out.
> Interesting to see how OPQS use their sprint train now - I guess they have a good few who hardly need encouragement to go stage hunting.


Aye, just heard the news on angry-vox-pops 5 Live. GWS Cav!


----------



## Booyaa (6 Jul 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> Apologies if Laurens Ten Dam's ride has been posted already.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/162049337


Thanks for posting that, love the leaderboards on the segments there..


----------



## TVC (6 Jul 2014)

What is DM wearing on his head?


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> What is DM wearing on his head?


I was wondering


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2014)

It's a shame Millar isn't riding but he's already proving excellent value as a pundit, not least for the sartorial touches. 

Nice interview with Cav. Very gracious of him to accept the whole blame, and it was mostly his fault, though I still think Gerrans was taking his line.


----------



## Louch (6 Jul 2014)

DM to have a breakdown on air sweepstake anyone?


----------



## TVC (6 Jul 2014)

First mention of Dry Stone Walls for today.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2014)

I don't have computer access at present so having to endure the Brothers Grim.


----------



## thom (6 Jul 2014)

"Simon and I came up, and I think two of us wanted Peter Sagan's wheel. The others moved to the left. I wanted to go but Gerrans was there. I used my head to try to take us across the road. Gerrans wasn't budging, I wasn't budging, we crossed bars and we both went down. At the end of the race, in different circumstances, I would have hit the brakes and not tried to go for the win. The stage had been lost. I wanted it that bad and I tried to find a gap that wasn't there. I spoke to Simon after the stage, I asked if he was OK, and I also spoke to him on the phone later and apologized to him. I really hope he's OK and today's a good stage for him. I wish him a good rest of the tour."
http://www.omegapharma-quickstep.co...ur-de-france-stage-2/1827#xYFsdMVJIWjQorRi.99

There's as aspect about this kind of quick response that is heavy PR for OPQS but I do think it shows that Cav understands that a quick graceful apology takes you out of the bad news headlines; you get to move on and beyond and back to the racing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I don't have computer access at present so having to endure the Brothers Grim.


Heathrow has decided to use the bit of air between here and the Crystal Palace transmitter as their flight path. My picture goes bonkers about once every minute. Oh well, at least it distracts me from the constant sound interference....


----------



## Kbrook (6 Jul 2014)

New to all this, why do the breakaway group not get the intermediate sprint points, they crossed the line first?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2014)

Kbrook said:


> New to all this, why do the breakaway group not get the intermediate sprint points, they crossed the line first?



They do. They just didn't sprint.


----------



## Kbrook (6 Jul 2014)

Thanks, why didnt they sprint? Guessing because they are not contenders?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2014)

Kbrook said:


> Thanks, why didnt they sprint? Guessing because they are not contenders?



Yes. Although there is cash up for grabs as well so I was surprised no contest. After all they are professionals.


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Jul 2014)

Any one see the spectator in the pink top wiped out by the peloton on the sprint approach?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Yes. Although there is cash up for grabs as well so I was surprised no contest. After all they are professionals.


At this stage they need to work together - showing self-interest won't help their temporary teamwork.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2014)

ComedyPilot said:


> Any one see the spectator in the pink top wiped out by the peloton on the sprint approach?








Do you mean this one?


----------



## dragon72 (6 Jul 2014)

I think the lack of OPQS train chasing down breakaways could have an impact on the race for the other teams who will have to take up the slack now.


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you mean this one?


Yep


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2014)

ComedyPilot said:


> Yep


Too busy taking photos to watch the race


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2014)

@Kbrook 
And the reason that they are more likely to contest the KOM is that there are relatively few KOM points available at this point (most points are reserved for the high climbs) so there is a chance of wearing the jersey.


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2014)

Did anybody else just see @ColinJ in his mankini?


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2014)

potsy said:


> Did anybody else just see @ColinJ in his mankini?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2014)

@potsy spotted @ColinJ in a yellow mankini


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2014)

Bugger. A TMN to Potsy


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2014)

Thank gawd Phil sent me to sleep before Hebden Bridge then.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2014)

I nipped out to make a cuppa in the nick of time, too.

No views is good views.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2014)

Couple of phones smashed there.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> There were a few occasions where I thought the crowd encroached on the riders progression; I can understand why they did it as they were trying to re-create the "avenue of fans" seen on Alpine or Pyrenean climbs; but these are not Alpine or Pyrenean climbs, they are hills in England which can be raced up at much higher speeds and not in single file as happens in the "big mountains" with mile after mile of tortuous and torturous ascents.
> 
> I also thought that the organisers could have put out barriers at a few places which did not have them.
> 
> But that should not detract from the occasion of today; fabulous turn-out on the roads, and Yorkshire looked great.



To save me re-writing what I wrote yesterday...if only they had read CC - or maybe I'm on their ignore list


----------



## Dave Davenport (6 Jul 2014)

There seem to be a lot of people standing right in the road when there's plenty of room just off it.


----------



## Saluki (6 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Couple of phones smashed there.


I noticed that. That rider seemed pretty narked off about having his line impeded.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (6 Jul 2014)

It's good to see Huddersfield without the nightmarish car choked roads that it normally has. Including a lovely five lane road running through it.


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Jul 2014)

Big ups to Yorkshire for 2 fantastic days racing. The only downer for me is the nuggets with iPhones standing in the way/blocking the road.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2014)

Superb crowds!


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2014)

The crowds are making me nervous. Can't help feeling ut's all a bit narrow. One team car stopping, stopped everyone behind.


----------



## Louch (6 Jul 2014)

Currently arguing with Oleg Tinkov on twitter re the crowds....


----------



## Dave Davenport (6 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> The crowds are making me nervous.


Yep, me too.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2014)

The "tricolour" white lines in the middle of the road looked good


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> The crowds are making me nervous. Can't help feeling ut's all a bit narrow. One team car stopping, stopped everyone behind.



I'm more nervous about the twisty descents.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2014)

How fast are they going on these descents?


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Jul 2014)

Aye, the descents are sketchy to say the least. But I would like to see a bit of them rather than adverts.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2014)

The commentators reckoned about 60 mph......
But they keep getting stuff wrong, so don't know how accurate that is......


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> @Kbrook
> And the reason that they are more likely to contest the KOM is that there are relatively few KOM points available at this point (most points are reserved for the high climbs) so there is a chance of wearing the jersey.



But worth noting the peloton didn't contest the Cat 3 climb just then as the pace is high enough that no one interested in the points could possibly attack...

Some mad racing going on here. I know they said the stage profile was reminiscent of LBL but I didn't expect them to ride it like a one-day classic. Loving it.


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2014)

hopless500 said:


> The commentators reckoned about 60 mph......
> But they keep getting stuff wrong, so don't know how accurate that is......



Sounds plausible to me, though I don't think it looked quite that fast on the bit of descending I just saw.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2014)

Orica Greenedge appear to have styled their helmets on an Ecky Thump hat


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Thank gawd Phil sent me to sleep before Hebden Bridge then.





Dayvo said:


> I nipped out to make a cuppa in the nick of time, too.
> 
> No views is good views.


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2014)

<ignore>


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2014)

I am very much enjoying watching G driving the peloton along though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2014)

Mental pace at the front.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2014)

Average pace 70kmph


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2014)

And that's "Kenya" ticked off the Sherwitt Bingo Card...


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Sounds plausible to me, though I don't think it looked quite that fast on the bit of descending I just saw.


Sounds plausible to me too. As I have managed a 40mph descent, rubbish as i am, I am quite sure they will be going much much quicker than me


----------



## thom (6 Jul 2014)

David Lopez : he's been at the back of this group for 20 or 30 kms - is he riding Froome's spare bike ?


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2014)

Contador ... Jenkin Road ... Wow


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Contador ... Jenkin Road ... Wow


Bloody hell, Froome!!


----------



## thom (6 Jul 2014)

Nibali !
Chapeau

That was good Yorkshire - now for a sprint into London: a proper city.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2014)

Great stage, well done Yorkshire. I could watch that kind of racing all day long, every day.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2014)

Hate sitting indoors when the sun's shining but that was well worth it.


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2014)

Wow. Flippin' great racing.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2014)

Didn't know Nibali was the Irish national champion!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Great stage, well done Yorkshire. I could watch that kind of racing all day long, every day.


I'll second that! And I never expected to see the mountain men scrapping at the finish.


----------



## fimm (6 Jul 2014)

Am I right in thinking that Nibali's few seconds over the rest of the field should be negligible come Paris? And that Froome will be quite happy not to be in yellow yet?


----------



## Louch (6 Jul 2014)

Yes. Earlier you get yellow, more your team has to ride at front. Day 8-10 is a good time to go yellow.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2014)

Did Talansky get dropped, didn't see?


----------



## TVC (6 Jul 2014)

fimm said:


> Am I right in thinking that Nibali's few seconds over the rest of the field should be negligible come Paris? And that Froome will be quite happy not to be in yellow yet?


Yep, Froom will be more than happy with that result


----------



## Saluki (6 Jul 2014)

Did Sagan just say 'yes, I did fart' or did I misshear?


----------



## Louch (6 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Did Talansky get dropped, didn't see?


Finished 7th in the chasing group


----------



## raindog (6 Jul 2014)

Nibali!! 
My favourite Italian. Always looks as if he should be helping out with the olive harvest - great bloke.
Hard stage which surprised a few people. Used to ride up there as a lad with the club on sundays, and if I wasn't riding I was walking. Fantastic country.


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2014)

Froome, Contador, Talansky, Tejay, Costa, Mollema, Bardet, Valverde, Pinot, Frank, Rolland, Kwiatkowski... all in there. Plus Franck Schleck!

That's a pretty damn select group. Contador, Nibali and Froome also still had several teammates with them at the death (star of the day for me was Geraint Thomas - massive effort by him). Bodes well. 

Only one really big name conspicuous by his absence for the second day running.


----------



## fimm (6 Jul 2014)

Ah. I'm learning.  Thank you.


----------



## uclown2002 (6 Jul 2014)

http://app.strava.com/activities/162458459

Laurens Ten Dam's Stage 2


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Only one really big name conspicuous by his absence for the second day running.



Ten Dam?


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Ten Dam?


And him.


----------



## LarryDuff (6 Jul 2014)

Who?


----------



## RhythMick (6 Jul 2014)

Following the selfie theme...


----------



## Louch (6 Jul 2014)

Not fancy watching the cyclists?


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Ten Dam?



To be fair, he was only 16 seconds back, in the second group - @montage's each way bet is still on!

Lopez, who seemed barely able to hang on to the lead group, eventually finished 4.34 back. Hmmmm.


----------



## RhythMick (6 Jul 2014)

Gotta love... 

Pied de Cote de Oughtibridge...


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> To be fair, he was only 16 seconds back, in the second group - @montage's each way bet is still on!
> 
> Lopez, who seemed barely able to hang on to the lead group, eventually finished 4.34 back. Hmmmm.


Wrongly identified as Nieve by our Phil. I hope he improves. Contador didn't have too many with him at the end. He lost five at about 90k.


----------



## TVC (6 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Wrongly identified as Nieve by our Phil. I hope he improves. Contador didn't have two many with him at the end. He lost five at about 90k.


He also misidentified Woodhead Reservoir as Ladybower, and Sherwin got Tommy Simpson's home town wrong. They do seem to know a lot about churches though 



Edit: and feckin'dry stone walls


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Jul 2014)

Fantastic weekend, but the most memorable was the bride's son interviewed by Jill Douglas:

"Are you having a good time?"

Boy (with zero hesitation whatsoever) 

"No"


----------



## Bollo (6 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> Following the selfie theme...
> 
> View attachment 49616


You are in SO much trouble!

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/jul/06/tour-de-france-2014-selfies-pain-arse-riders


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2014)

The bit where ligget said i might commentate on this years entire tour with a yorkshire accent, actually made me shiver...p..l..e..a..s..e NNOOOOOOO


----------



## RhythMick (6 Jul 2014)

Bollo said:


> You are in SO much trouble!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/jul/06/tour-de-france-2014-selfies-pain-arse-riders



Ahem... Check the photo and the line of the kerb. You'll see I'm well off the road. 

The crowds have gone wild for the tdf and have clearly taken or to their hearts. That doesn't stop me having nothing but contempt for the idiots pushing cameras, flags, all sorts of stuff in riders faces. Idiots. 

Back to the upside, where I viewed it (top of woodhead pass) I think way more people cycled there than drove.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2014)

View: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x20y0wu_fr-camera-embarquee-etape-1-leeds-harrogate_sport

how quickly a crash develops!


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jul 2014)

Great racing-loving all the big guns fighting it out on some council estate.

Interesting to see what (if anything) Nibble's team will do to control things. I hope they go against the grain and don't hold it together. With the slender lead and so early in the tour I don't see the point.


----------



## Louch (6 Jul 2014)

it was like 100 miles of an alpine finish. to have that far, and no riders down due to spectators is amazing. fans all seemed amazingy sober too, and full of enthusiasm. I only counted a handful trying to get on tv first. the selfies are just dangerous for all. save them for bathroom mirror like me!


----------



## fimm (7 Jul 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/162458459
> 
> Laurens Ten Dam's Stage 2


 Note his title: _"HARD DAY. People, you're amazing, but please stay off the road..."_


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2014)

Like I said earlier, Talansky whacked a few phones out of peoples hands who'd stuck them in his face.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Was it Hainault who stopped and punched a photographer who stood in his way?


Possibly, it's hard to say. Hinault punched such a lot of people.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Was it Hainault who stopped and punched a photographer who stood in his way?


The one I remember was in a group of protestors blocking the road ...






Don't f**k with 'Le Blaireau' (The Badger)!


----------



## RhythMick (7 Jul 2014)

Louch said:


> it was like 100 miles of an alpine finish. to have that far, and no riders down due to spectators is amazing. fans all seemed amazingy sober too, and full of enthusiasm. I only counted a handful trying to get on tv first. the selfies are just dangerous for all. save them for bathroom mirror like me!



They're not dangerous if done properly, like mine, with me off the road. I'll grant that the idiots might be encouraged to do it and not have the intelligence to draw the line...


----------



## RhythMick (7 Jul 2014)

http://craftybikegirl.wordpress.com...s-are-places-for-living-not-just-for-driving/


----------



## Louch (7 Jul 2014)

I wasn't having a pop at you, but what if rider had swerved and ran into back of you? I'd not turn by back on something coming that quickly towards me


----------



## RhythMick (7 Jul 2014)

Louch said:


> I wasn't having a pop at you, but what if rider had swerved and ran into back of you? I'd not turn by back on something coming that quickly towards me


Understood and no offense taken, but he'd have had to have mounted the kerb to hit me. That's the difference.


----------



## Ganymede (7 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> http://craftybikegirl.wordpress.com...s-are-places-for-living-not-just-for-driving/


That's a great blog.


----------



## RhythMick (7 Jul 2014)

Have to say my fav image so far was Chris Froome striking out up Jenkin Road. 33% gradient at one point?


----------



## Saluki (7 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> Understood and no offense taken, but he'd have had to have mounted the kerb to hit me. That's the difference.


Let's face it. We all walk up pavements with kerbs every day with bloody great cars, lorries etc piling up behind us on the road at 40+ mph and we don't worry about them losing control and wiping us out. A cyclist, not in a whole swathe of other cyclists is probably less to worry about in reality. I'd have taken a selfie there - had I not worried about cracking the camera.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> Have to say my fav image so far was Chris Froome striking out up Jenkin Road. 33% gradient at one point?



The kids going up it at the start of the ITV coverage was better, crowd cheering them all up it as if the kids were winning the Tour


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The kids going up it at the start of the ITV coverage was better, crowd cheering them all up it as if the kids were winning the Tour


Did anybody see the idiot on a MTB there? There were a few grumbles from the French side of things about security.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Was it Hainault who stopped and punched a photographer who stood in his way?


 
And here he is in retirement. He's calmed down a lot now.

Removing a protester from the podium in 2008







And in 2009, this time the intruder is in disguise, but that doesn't fool the Badger.


----------



## PaddyMcc (7 Jul 2014)

On board cameras being trialled this year http://www.letour.com/le-tour/2014/us/stage-2/gallery.html#v_225439


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2014)

Good job I am busy at work, I nearly made a post to ask what had happened to Nibili as ITV were showing him 3 minutes down, took me a few minutes to twig there was a breakaway


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did anybody see the idiot on a MTB there? There were a few grumbles from the French side of things about security.



ITV mentioned a rider in black at the back of the Peloton at the start of yesterdays stage, but then never mentioned him again, maybe they realised he was a genuine competitor and not an interloper.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2014)

East London does the Tour de France...

View: http://youtu.be/8imzKJU1iTY


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> ITV mentioned a rider in black at the back of the Peloton at the start of yesterdays stage, but then never mentioned him again, maybe they realised he was a genuine competitor and not an interloper.


No, I meant on Jenkin Road. At the beginning of this:


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2014)

Is Nibs in yellow, I can't seem to see him, unless he's hidden by a Tinkoff Saxo rider, let's face it, you need sunglasses for their kit.


----------



## suzeworld (7 Jul 2014)

Looks like no body went to today, down there! Great crowds again,


----------



## RhythMick (7 Jul 2014)

Kittel, Sagan again


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2014)

No one was going to pass Kittel once he hit the front, but tbh, it was race over from about 3km out, wasn't it? Perfect leadout by the team.


----------



## fimm (7 Jul 2014)

Renshaw 3rd...


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2014)

Sagan does pretty well for a loner. He latched on, on the bend before last and just stayed on Kittel. He just keeps getting better. 

Not sure what happened to Greipel, his leadout collapsed just after the crash and he was nowhere then.

Good stage, Essex looks nice. I thought it was just full of preening nobbers


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Good stage, Essex looks nice. I thought it was just full of preening nobbers








https://www.google.no/search?q=esse...riywPlsILIBA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=509


----------



## Shadow (7 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Sagan does pretty well for a loner. He latched on, on the bend before last and just stayed on Kittel.


Smart move, really. As Smutch said above, nobody was going to pass once he took the lead. More Green points in the bag, easy.

And Coquard is looking useful. Doing a better job for the French than Demare so far.


----------



## Dan B (7 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Good stage, Essex looks nice. I thought it was just full of preening nobbers


Correct on all three counts.

I watched this one go past the end of my road. Bloody cyclists weren't even in the bike lane


----------



## Stephen C (7 Jul 2014)

I watched in Cambridge, great atmosphere, nice a relaxed across the whole city, even got nice and close to the (neutralised) action!


----------



## Ganymede (7 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Good stage, Essex looks nice. I thought it was just full of preening nobbers



Most of Essex is rather lovely. Big market garden area - lots of the names of the towns turn up as fruit, veg or jam varieties! And the salt marshes are quite other-worldly, I was glad to see it on the box today - and as you say great stage with a bit of drama at the end.


----------



## Paul99 (7 Jul 2014)

Watched it on The Mall today, 225m from the finish line. Kittel is a monster.

My favourite bit of action was the Team Sky rider taking out the nobber standing in the road with his camera. Not sure who it was, I only briefly caught it on a replay, but he must have knocked him back about 6 feet.


----------



## gaz (7 Jul 2014)

The rider hitting the phone out of someones hand reminds me of Poels in stage 20 of the giro this year. Taking a spectators glasses and throwing them away


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY0ovbutv_k


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2014)

I love futile wild-card breakaways. One of these days...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2014)

gaz said:


> The rider hitting the phone out of someones hand reminds me of Poels in stage 20 of the giro this year. Taking a spectators glasses and throwing them away
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY0ovbutv_k



This one - scroll down a bit? The cyclist was braced well in advance.
http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/-tellement-de-bruit/480738


----------



## Paul99 (7 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This one - scroll down a bit? The cyclist was braced well in advance.
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/-tellement-de-bruit/480738


That's the one. The guy ended up on his backside on the kerb.


----------



## Bollo (7 Jul 2014)

Right, my bowels are sorted, so I'm off to bloody France! 

Looking forward to the cobbles on Wednesday.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jul 2014)

Bollo said:


> Right, my bowels are sorted, so I'm off to bloody France!
> 
> Looking forward to the cobbles on Wednesday.


Hells bells, i hope your clenching reflex works well over those.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Jul 2014)

Watched in the shadow of Big Ben
My photos were mostly crap but here is Tony Martin and 2 FDJ riders


----------



## Saluki (7 Jul 2014)

Paul99 said:


> That's the one. The guy ended up on his backside on the kerb.


Serves him right.


----------



## RhythMick (8 Jul 2014)

I suspect a little bias in this but what the hey... 

YORKSHIRE TDF vs Cambridge TDF

http://www.buzzfeed.com/catesevilla/cambridge-vs-yorkshire?s=mobile


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

I wonder how many people will have "memories" captured on camera but very little real memory of seeing it properly due to watching it thru a lens of a camera phone.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2014)

Surely you know by now that if it's not on Facebook/Twitter/Instagram it didn't happen?


----------



## discominer (8 Jul 2014)

Didn't even take my camera, just enjoyed.


----------



## The Couch (8 Jul 2014)

For anybody who thinks it worth the mention, Andy Schleck won't start today in the Tour.


----------



## laurence (8 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> For anybody who thinks it worth the mention, Andy Schleck won't start today in the Tour.



only Frank will notice and he'll probably abandon in sympathy. no loss.


----------



## laurence (8 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I wonder how many people will have "memories" captured on camera but very little real memory of seeing it properly due to watching it thru a lens of a camera phone.



saw a little girl at the finish of stage 1 looking at her camera screen as riders passed inches from her - she looked taken aback when she looked up and actually saw them!

people want the memories and modern cameras and 'phones let them capture the moment... although it is often lost by viewing through the screen. i am getting quite good at just holding the camera and firing shots without looking through the viewfinder. got videos of 2 stages by doing that.

the thing is, no photos or videos can capture the atmosphere and i hope the atmosphere is what people will remember - it will be hard not to. the photos will trigger the memory and if they do, then good.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> For anybody who thinks it worth the mention, Andy Schleck won't start today in the Tour.


 
To quote Dorothy Parker: How can they tell?


----------



## laurence (8 Jul 2014)

Froome hits the deck in the first few miles.


----------



## jarlrmai (8 Jul 2014)

Voeckler in this break, what is it with 2 man breaks?


----------



## jarlrmai (8 Jul 2014)

Froome might have an uncomfortable day on the cobbles after that fall.


----------



## The Couch (8 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> ... How can they tell?


Well, you won't see images of him getting up after falling (or the obligatory "Andy-is-being-dropped camera shot" when hitting the mountains)


----------



## Shadow (8 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> For anybody who thinks it worth the mention, Andy Schleck won't start today in the Tour.


Can anyone tell me why he started 4 days ago?!


----------



## The Couch (8 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Voeckler in this break, what is it with 2 man breaks?


1. The peloton will ride in a such a way that they will try to force a break to go when it is very small (so that it is much more controllable)
2. More and more riders are getting smarter and know that they have a better change in the 2nd and 3rd week (so not a lot of guys are very motivated to go in the break)

At least Voeckler will/should make it somewhat entertaining for the people watching
(although watching a mime-player gets boring quickly, so not sure if a mime-on-a-bike gives longer lasting pleasure)


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> At least Voeckler will/should make it somewhat entertaining for the people watching



Yeah, for people who find wiggling arses and lolling tongues entertaining. He's worse than "Jensie". Oh, look at him "animate" the race! Just answer me this - when's the last time he actually won anything?

Housewives' choice indeed. FFS.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Yeah, for people who find wiggling arses and lolling tongues entertaining. He's worse than "Jensie". Oh, look at him "animate" the race! Just answer me this - *when's the last time he actually won anything?*
> 
> Housewives' choice indeed. FFS.


 I was about to smugly point out to you that he won the mountains jersey last year. But wisely a little voice told me to check my facts. He didn't. It was the year before. So not so smug.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2014)

OK, to be fair, he did win the polka dot jersey in 2012 - and most importantly, he did so on the back of winning two mountain stages, which is impressive enough, but even so, his achievements really don't match up to his public profile and most of his attacks seem to be more about getting his winsome, boyish face in front of the camera than actually being serious attempts at winning the race.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> OK, to be fair, he did win the polka dot jersey in 2012 - and most importantly, he did so on the back of winning two mountain stages, which is impressive enough, but even so, his achievements really don't match up to his public profile and most of his attacks seem to be more about getting his winsome, boyish face in front of the camera than actually being serious attempts at winning the race.


And his winsome, boyish Europcar jersey in front of the cameras. Which is, after all, his job.

But I do see what you mean. But then again if no one ever went out on these breakaways then the racing could be pretty dull, and we wouldn't have foreshortened shots of one knackered bloke approaching the line with a huge mass of sprinters zooming up behind him.



> The Antargaz Combativity Prize's just been awarded to Thomas Voeckler.


 
See, he does win stuff.  And the prize for funniest face.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2014)

Is he worth 400,000 euros a year though.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Yeah, for people who find wiggling arses and lolling tongues entertaining. He's worse than "Jensie". Oh, look at him "animate" the race! Just answer me this - when's the last time he actually won anything?
> 
> Housewives' choice indeed. FFS.


Yes, absolutely right, much better if the peloton just sat in an ordered bunch and let the sprinters battle it out in the last km. Aye.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2014)

The stage Bakelants won in Corsica last year was exciting. Today's stage was never going to be another one of those.


----------



## jowwy (8 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Is he worth 400,000 euros a year though.


Europecar seem to think so and thats all that matters in salary terms. Hes paid to ride his bike and get the sponsors shirt on the tv, he did that for 120+km, job done, salary paid. Onto the next stage.

Not every rider can win stages/races/GC's but what they can do is pedal their bike very hard, fast and for a long time


----------



## TheJDog (8 Jul 2014)

If anyone wants to look closely, When froome crashes, just a few riders ahead of him you see another guy crashing when his handlebars break. Ouch.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2014)

jowwy said:


> Europecar seem to think so and thats all that matters in salary terms. Hes paid to ride his bike and get the sponsors shirt on the tv, he did that for 120+km, job done, salary paid. Onto the next stage.
> 
> Not every rider can win stages/races/GC's but what they can do is pedal their bike very hard, fast and for a long time


Indeed, they made it a condition of their sponsorship that he stayed, so you're right. I've always been suspicious of Voeckler though. Suspicious that's he capable of more but preferred to sandbag his way through his career.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Suspicious that's he capable of more but preferred to sandbag his way through his career.



Indeed, are he and Jens the modern day equivalent of Sante Carollo and Luigi Malabrocca and their duel for the Giro Maglia Nero? Making a living out of being fans' favourites from not winning?


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Indeed, are he and Jens the modern day equivalent of Sante Carollo and Luigi Malabrocca and their duel for the Giro Maglia Nero? Making a living out of being fans' favourites from not winning?


I might need Google for an opinion on that.


----------



## jowwy (8 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Indeed, they made it a condition of their sponsorship that he stayed, so you're right. I've always been suspicious of Voeckler though. Suspicious that's he capable of more but preferred to sandbag his way through his career.


To me he just likes to ride, get in breaks and enjoy the trappings of being a professional sportsman. Sometimes theres nothing wrong with that


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 Jul 2014)

I like Tommy, keeps his powder dry, picks his battles, proper character, he said today he never believed he could win, but had fun, and tommorow it is 'operation vigilance' .


----------



## Dave Davenport (8 Jul 2014)

You've got to give him credit for the way he hung on to the yellow jumper in 2011, well it made me smile.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2014)

Google said quite possibly.


----------



## Ganymede (8 Jul 2014)

Just getting a head-on view of Voekler's tongue on the highlights programme, he looks like a wrinklier, better-dressed Miley Cyrus. Ewwww.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 Jul 2014)

jowwy said:


> To me he just likes to ride, get in breaks and enjoy the trappings of being a professional sportsman. Sometimes theres nothing wrong with that


And has netted 30 pro victories over the years, not a bad haul at all.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2014)

jowwy said:


> To me he just likes to ride, get in breaks and enjoy the trappings of being a professional sportsman. Sometimes theres nothing wrong with that


Actually, as Marmion just implied in his own inimitable way, I'm talking bollocks. He's actually got a Palmares most riders would give their eye teeth for. After 2004 I thought he was capable of winning the tour and I remain suspiscious but that just might be because of the tongue antics.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> After 2004 I thought he was capable of winning the tour and I remain suspiscious but that just might be because of the *tongue** antics.



That should be 'thuthpithiouth'! 

* so it's not about the bike!


----------



## thom (8 Jul 2014)

People talking about rain for tomorrow's epic. Really looking forward to it - what with Froome's injuries, there's a lot at stake.


----------



## jowwy (8 Jul 2014)

The gc could get decided tomorrow me thinks, could be big breaks in the peleton


----------



## Dave Davenport (8 Jul 2014)

jowwy said:


> The gc could get decided tomorrow me thinks, could be big breaks in the peleton


Any one (or more) of the GC contenders could come a cropper but I don't think the GC will be decided tomorrow.


----------



## uclown2002 (8 Jul 2014)

LTD'S Stage 4 tdf

http://www.strava.com/activities/163349263


----------



## jarlrmai (8 Jul 2014)

200 watts average is 27mph average in the peloton? Or are the power figures inaccurate?


----------



## uclown2002 (8 Jul 2014)

Not sure but maybe power is estimated by strava rather than by power meter.

Doubt he'd actually post his actual power figures.


----------



## Louch (8 Jul 2014)

I was averaging 140 on strava today, so id doubt thats accurate.


----------



## jarlrmai (8 Jul 2014)

He posts his heartrate..
Maybe it's faked power data, because I think Strava would estimate much higher power for that pace, given it doesn't know he's in a group of the worlds best cyclists.


----------



## RhythMick (8 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I wonder how many people will have "memories" captured on camera but very little real memory of seeing it properly due to watching it thru a lens of a camera phone.


They went past so fast that's a tiny part of it for me. The atmosphere, camaraderie, community spirit and sheer joy are what I'll remember. Yes I was looking at a phone as they went past. Don't care.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Any one (or more) of the GC contenders could come a cropper but I don't think the GC will be decided tomorrow.


Wet conditions forecast, could be carnage on the cobbles.


----------



## jarlrmai (8 Jul 2014)

Dammit really want to watch tomorrow.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Actually, as Marmion just implied in his own inimitable way, I'm talking bollocks. He's actually got a Palmares most riders would give their eye teeth for. After 2004 I thought he was capable of winning the tour and I remain suspiscious but that just might be because of the tongue antics.



No, I think you were right the first time - he's had a pretty decent career by any standards but could have achieved more if he'd put his mind to it and was more of a team player. I've always preferred Sylvain Chavanel, who may not be as naturally gifted but is a real grafter and shows a genuine heartfelt passion for the sport. And I'm concerned that Wee Tommy V is a bad influence on Pierre Rolland, who really could be a contender in the right team, with the right support.


----------



## Bollo (9 Jul 2014)

Hi all. I'm in Douai about 20km from the longest stretch of pave and it is honking down. Today WILL be carnage. I rode a 1km of pave yesterday in the wet (and with a trailer after 200km riding for the day) and tbh, if someone had offered to euthanise me, I'd have given it some serious thought.
Yesterday for the Depart in le Touquet was beautiful riding down from Calais a dawn across the PN des Cap et Marais. Plenty to report and a few photos of the depart, but I'll do post when I get back.
We leaving our own depart as late as possible but aim to be at the corner into the wandignies-hamage section waving a sorry-ass Union Jack. In waterproofs.


----------



## biking_fox (9 Jul 2014)

They've cut two sections out - http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/two...5-of-tour-de-france-due-to-weather-conditions

Somewhat better weather in Yorkshire today than France, can't say that too often!


----------



## MichaelO (9 Jul 2014)

Sectors 5 & 7 cancelled due to rain 

Edit: Wot he sed


----------



## Beebo (9 Jul 2014)

BBC reporting Froome has crashed again!!


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> BBC reporting Froome has crashed again!!


From CN

_It looks like he has a new bike and he's chasing back to the peloton right now with a BMC rider. The team car is up with him and he's having a few words. It looks like he came down on the right side this time with his shorts cut._

_Froome now has a Cofidis rider with him and finally a rider from Sky has dropped back to help him. He's lost a minute on the bunch but they should slow up for him. And now more Sky riders are helping him back_


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2014)

Perhaps he should stop looking at his stem


----------



## BrumJim (9 Jul 2014)

He's GT in disguise!


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2014)

CN is comparing this series of crashes to Wiggins 2013 Giro. I don't think we've gone that far yet.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2014)

I'm fearing for Froome on the cobbles now. I was before but this couple of crashes has made me more nervous.


----------



## thom (9 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Perhaps he should stop looking at his stem


That would only stem a minority of his critics.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2014)

I can't see Froome even getting to the mountains at this rate.


----------



## The Couch (9 Jul 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I can't see Froome even getting to the mountains at this rate.


The way this is going, do we see any of the riders actually reaching the cobblestone section?


----------



## Kbrook (9 Jul 2014)

Why are thy saying Froome may get a 10 or 20 second time penalty? Missed that bit of the commentary


----------



## tug benson (9 Jul 2014)

froome looks out


----------



## Stephen C (9 Jul 2014)

Froome out! Took another tumble and refused to get back on the bike!


----------



## Louch (9 Jul 2014)

I'm not a big fan, but that's very sad to see.


----------



## thom (9 Jul 2014)

OMG


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2014)

The way he was holding his arm, I wonder if it's a broken wrist.


----------



## Basil.B (9 Jul 2014)

Disaster for Sky!


----------



## RWright (9 Jul 2014)

Where is Wiggins?


----------



## Roadrider48 (9 Jul 2014)

Froome gives in to pain after third crash today!
He did look pretty rattled though. Swiftly taken away in one of the team cars.


----------



## Stephen C (9 Jul 2014)

Very sad indeed, he really did look beaten up. It looks horrific conditions, and it looks like the anticipation of the cobbles was enough to un-nerve quite a few riders.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (9 Jul 2014)

looks bad!

looks like a proper war of attrition at this stage!


----------



## montage (9 Jul 2014)

Cav now Froome out the same year as a British start.... you could not have made it up


----------



## JBGooner (9 Jul 2014)

Bugger, had a bad feeling since his crash yesterday.


----------



## Louch (9 Jul 2014)

Wet cobbled stage, not sky conditions. Be good to see if sky go after stage wins/breakaways if Porte doesn't keep up with gc contenders


----------



## montage (9 Jul 2014)

he didn't even make it to the bloody cobbles


----------



## Beebo (9 Jul 2014)

I cant see any pictures until I get home tonight, but is this stage safe?
Will there be questions for the organisers to answer?


----------



## Beebo (9 Jul 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I can't see Froome even getting to the mountains at this rate.


well I hope you're pleased with yourself!!!!


----------



## LarryDuff (9 Jul 2014)

Carnage. There must have been 30 riders down so far.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2014)

Kbrook said:


> Why are thy saying Froome may get a 10 or 20 second time penalty? Missed that bit of the commentary



It's a moot point now but after his earlier crash, he used the cars to get back to the peloton. Rules say no drafting - the commissaires turn a blind eye to it up to a point, but he was too blatant about it and carried it on too long (didn't see it myself so just going by what the commentators said).


----------



## Louch (9 Jul 2014)

As much of a Wiggins fan as I am, he would have been in that car already, he's a liability in wet and precarious stages. He wouldn't have been a plan B after this stage.


----------



## mr messy (9 Jul 2014)

No-one down on cobbles though....so far!


----------



## Ganymede (9 Jul 2014)




----------



## jowwy (9 Jul 2014)

Justifies my point earlier in this thread and the team sky thread. Froome has never raced the cobbles in wet conditions before, is not the best bike handler and out he goes

Wheres wiggo, at home laughing his lycra off


----------



## Shadowfax (9 Jul 2014)

Sagan has beaten 'em all up again by the looks.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2014)

jowwy said:


> Justifies my point earlier in this thread and the team sky thread. Froome has never raced the cobbles in wet conditions before, is not the best bike handler and out he goes
> 
> Wheres wiggo, at home laughing his lycra off



Did you see the Giro last year at all?


----------



## JBGooner (9 Jul 2014)

Three crashes in two days though, there's clearly something not quite right in his head.


----------



## dairic (9 Jul 2014)

What will SKY's team plan be now, do you all think?


----------



## Louch (9 Jul 2014)

More his lower arms


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2014)

Someone needs to tell him to keep his chin up.


----------



## raindog (9 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> Will there be questions for the organisers to answer?


What, you mean it's Christian Prudhomme's fault that it's raining?


----------



## tug benson (9 Jul 2014)

JBGooner said:


> Three crashes in two days though, there's clearly something not quite right in his head.


Really, like what? you think team Sky can control the weather?


----------



## Louch (9 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> Really, like what? you think team Sky can control the weather?


Talking of the weather, now froomes out come cycling


----------



## RhythMick (9 Jul 2014)

Those cobbles look HORRIBLE


----------



## tug benson (9 Jul 2014)

Louch said:


> Talking of the weather, now froomes out come cycling


 after this stage is done i will be out


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2014)

That's really sad. Personally I'm not a fan, but just as I was looking forward to the Kitten v Cav sprints, I was looking forward to Froome doing his sitting-down-twiddling attacks vs Dirty Berty dancing on the pedals in the mountains.


----------



## Ganymede (9 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> Those cobbles look HORRIBLE


Like cyclo-cross. Commentators just said that in the Paris Roubaix on this stretch the motorbikes use off-road tyres!


----------



## Ganymede (9 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's really sad. Personally I'm not a fan, but just as I was looking forward to the Kitten v Cav sprints, I was looking forward to Froome doing his sitting-down-twiddling attacks vs Dirty Berty dancing on the pedals in the mountains.


Me too.


----------



## RWright (9 Jul 2014)

This wet cobblestone stuff is pretty cool. I feel bad for Froome but I am glad I got up early to watch this.


----------



## laurence (9 Jul 2014)

it's cycling. it's tough. get over it.


----------



## Spinney (9 Jul 2014)

dairic said:


> What will SKY's team plan be now, do you all think?


G or Richie Porte as main contender? As OPQS seem to be trying to get Mark Renshaw some sprint wins?


----------



## Louch (9 Jul 2014)

If it was easy, they would call it football


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> it's cycling. it's tough. get over it.


 
Cycling's a piece of cake. I do it all the time. It's like riding a bike. 

But this is different, we're talking about to _*watching*_ cycling on the telly (highlights normally). And blathering about it on the net. I've had to get over the disappointment of losing Cav. Now this. I think I need a lie down.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> The way he was holding his arm, I wonder if it's a broken wrist.


You'd think it has to be a break for him to abandon.


----------



## laurence (9 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Cycling's a piece of cake. I do it all the time. It's like riding a bike.
> 
> But this is different, we're talking about to _*watching*_ cycling on the telly (highlights normally). And blathering about it on the net. I've had to get over the disappointment of losing Cav. Now this. I think I need a lie down.



if you get upset because your favourite cyclist crashes, then you should give up watching. Cav crashing had an inevitability about it, as did Froome today. if you watch cycling you should be used to it, not throwing your (sky branded) toys out the pram.

then again, i supported Euskaltel Euskadi and i'm used to never winning anything.

i'm not fussed by brit riders, i just love the sport.


----------



## tug benson (9 Jul 2014)

Over the handle bars


----------



## Louch (9 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> Over the handle bars


How the best riders come off


----------



## montage (9 Jul 2014)

Jesus - Neutralise the stage already


----------



## LarryDuff (9 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> Over the handle bars


At least he had a soft landing


----------



## Louch (9 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> Jesus - Neutralise the stage already


Why? Riders are taking chances, they have option to ride slower


----------



## montage (9 Jul 2014)

Louch said:


> Why? Riders are taking chances, they have option to ride slower



No they aren't and no they don't


----------



## RhythMick (9 Jul 2014)

Trying Eurosport coverage today - paid for a month's subscription but will probably cancel it after TDF. Licence model I get. Advertising model i get. Pay subscription and STILL GET ADVERTS ? On yer bike.

Anyway, Just as the Italian falls off, they go to bl**dy adverts !?


----------



## Louch (9 Jul 2014)

Yes they do.


----------



## Glow worm (9 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> Over the handle bars



Very neatly done too I thought!


----------



## Hont (9 Jul 2014)

dairic said:


> What will SKY's team plan be now, do you all think?


They don't have one. It kind of serves them right but, like others, I can't see that Wiggins would have done anything today either.


----------



## tug benson (9 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> They don't have one. It kind of serves them right but, like others, I can't see that Wiggins would have done anything today either.


 Its wet out there, he would not have left the team bus this morning


----------



## JBGooner (9 Jul 2014)

Where's G and Porte?


----------



## tug benson (9 Jul 2014)

JBGooner said:


> Where's G and Porte?


in the front group

Edit, in the chasing group..I think


----------



## NorvernRob (9 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's really sad. Personally I'm not a fan, but just as I was looking forward to the Kitten v Cav sprints, I was looking forward to Froome doing his sitting-down-twiddling attacks vs Dirty Berty dancing on the pedals in the mountains.




Let's just hope we don't get Kittel winning 8 stages and Contador winning GC at a canter. We need others to step up and take their chances.


----------



## laurence (9 Jul 2014)

all the talk of Sky plan B - do you think Tinkov have one if Bertie comes a cropper?

Nibbles is riding beautifully, shame his team-mates are skittling all over the place. 

Harmon on twitter - "Froome was under pressure all day, chasing the game. His rivals kept the pace on".


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> if you get upset because your favourite cyclist crashes, then you should give up watching. Cav crashing had an inevitability about it, as did Froome today. if you watch cycling you should be used to it, not throwing your (sky branded) toys out the pram.
> 
> then again, i supported Euskaltel Euskadi and i'm used to never winning anything.
> 
> i'm not fussed by brit riders, i just love the sport.


 And if you get upset by blathering nonsense on the internet, then you should give up reading


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> Jesus - Neutralise the stage already


The last time they did cobbles there was a furore over there inclusion and I'm beginning to think they have no place in a GT but then again, Nibbles and Contador are making a race of this.


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Jul 2014)

Go Nibbles!


----------



## raindog (9 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> They don't have one. It kind of serves them right but, like others, I can't see that Wiggins would have done anything today either.


Brailsford said this morning on French tv that Porte was their plan B


----------



## JBGooner (9 Jul 2014)

With casualties of the stage including the race favourite I think it'll be a while before they include cobbles again.


----------



## tug benson (9 Jul 2014)

JBGooner said:


> With casualties of the stage including the race favourite I think it'll be a while before they include cobbles again.


 but he never made it to the cobbles, it was the slippy roads


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> Let's just hope we don't get Kittel winning 8 stages and Contador winning GC at a canter. We need others to step up and take their chances.


TBH I have a sneaky feeling that Kittel is riding so impressively that Cavendish would have had to have put in something unusual to beat him - something like his victory on the crosswind stage last year. I think the really interesting thing will be whether he can amass enough points to wrest the green jersey from Sagan.

As to the GC, it looks like Bertie's to lose, but who knows? And for all his bad meat history, I can't help liking him. I was looking forward to supporting him swashbuckling against the less entertaining Froome and his Sky boys.


----------



## JBGooner (9 Jul 2014)

Good point. 
as I said something not quite right in his head.


----------



## Louch (9 Jul 2014)

This is riveting. IV been sat ready to go cycling for an hour, but can't take eyes off the tv


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Jul 2014)

Hope Simon Yates shows well in a stage or two this year. Local lad and non of the expectations Froome and Cav had put on them.


----------



## tug benson (9 Jul 2014)

Nibali putting in some dig today


----------



## montage (9 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> Nibali putting in some dig today



I like Nibbles but a team of climbers blowing away the best classics riders of a generation on their own terrain? I hope Vino's words of encouragement contained nothing more than ink


----------



## Beebo (9 Jul 2014)

Nibbles could be 3 minutes up on Contador by the end of today!


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2014)

Anyone still questioning Nibali's form?


----------



## raindog (9 Jul 2014)

Epic stage, eh?
Very classy Nibali


----------



## Va Va Froome (9 Jul 2014)

Well... They all said a big name would drop out on the cobbles... and it was Froome-dog!


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2014)

Dull stage. Shame we haven't had Voeckler or Voigt to "animate" it.


----------



## tug benson (9 Jul 2014)

what a stunning stage that was


----------



## Basil.B (9 Jul 2014)

Fantastic stage.


----------



## RWright (9 Jul 2014)

First stage I have had a chance to watch. Got my money's worth.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> Brailsford said this morning on French tv that Porte was their plan B



And it looks very much like they were well drilled enough to put Plan B into action as soon as they knew Froome was out. Chapeau G and Richie.


----------



## raindog (9 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> And it looks very much like they were well drilled enough to put Plan B into action as soon as they knew Froome was out. Chapeau G and Richie.


yes, Thomas put in a hard stint there


----------



## laurence (9 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> And if you get upset by blathering nonsense on the internet, then you should give up reading



blathering is fine, but at least try and know what you're blathering about. it reads as whiny jingoistic nonsense. i thought this was the Pro Cycling section.


----------



## biking_fox (9 Jul 2014)

Is that race over? 2:54 against nibbles isn't something that Bertie can just TT back into contention, or even pull away on the mountains. Anyone else likely to be able to get close enough to make time into him? Porte's "only" 1:17 down, but again I don't feel he'll get a minutes worth of lead in the mountains.


----------



## laurence (9 Jul 2014)

Nibbles was awesome today. Bertie did what he had to, stay in the race. Kwiato showed his class too. Sagan was impressive and it will be hard to see anyone getting the green off of him.

classic stage - whether pave has a place in a GT, you could say the same about some of the climbs. if there was no controversy it would be a dull Tour.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2014)

biking_fox said:


> Is that race over?



No. Long way to go yet.


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Jul 2014)

biking_fox said:


> Is that race over? 2:54 against nibbles isn't something that Bertie can just TT back into contention, or even pull away on the mountains. Anyone else likely to be able to get close enough to make time into him? Porte's "only" 1:17 down, but again I don't feel he'll get a minutes worth of lead in the mountains.


Far from it, Bertie could well gain minutes on a mountain stage and is the better TT'er. Nibbles is in with a real chance now though.


----------



## Beebo (9 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> classic stage - whether pave has a place in a GT, you could say the same about some of the climbs. if there was no controversy it would be a dull Tour.


Massive climbs are part of all GT's, sometime the mad decents are called into question.
I'm all for mixing the racing up every now and then. Maybe pave once every 5 years is about right. But I would put it towards the end of the race when more riders have withdrawn or are tired, so the pace is slower.


----------



## Roscoe (9 Jul 2014)

Awesome stage.

Even without Froomey, it's going to be a great fight for GC.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> The last time they did cobbles there was a furore over there inclusion and I'm beginning to think they have no place in a GT but then again, Nibbles and Contador are making a race of this.


Having said all that, there was far less carnage on the cobbles than the roads.


----------



## laurence (9 Jul 2014)

to put today into perspective, only 1 rider abandoned.


----------



## laurence (9 Jul 2014)

Valverde did a sneaky ride. stayed under the radar for the most part. you may question his dodgy past, but he is a clever rider.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> to put today into perspective, only 1 rider abandoned.


Who was that then?


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2014)

biking_fox said:


> Is that race over? 2:54 against nibbles isn't something that Bertie can just TT back into contention, or even pull away on the mountains. Anyone else likely to be able to get close enough to make time into him? Porte's "only" 1:17 down, but again I don't feel he'll get a minutes worth of lead in the mountains.


 
Tough ask to defend yellow for two an a half weeks. With mountains, crosswinds, weather, luck and goodness knows what in the way. If this was the "old days" and you know who had a lead like this at this point then maybe, but I think there's plenty of action to come.

Anyway, flat stage tomorrow. Just two cat 4 climbs. I'm hoping that tomorrow Voeckler and Voigt team up to enliven the dull proceedings with a knockabout double-act breakaway of face-pulling and leg-shutting-up bravado to keep @smutchin happy.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Anyway, flat stage tomorrow. Just two cat 4 climbs. I'm hoping that tomorrow Voeckler and Voigt team up to enliven the dull proceedings with a knockabout double-act breakaway of face-pulling and leg-shutting-up bravado to keep @smutchin happy.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Jul 2014)

Great stage to watch, shame for Froome, but after yesterdays crash and perhaps still smarting from his Dauphine crash then he just threw in the towel, which is too bad because abandoning only feels good for about 30 seconds. Nibali rode fantastic, very smart and impressive, everyone else took a bit of care where it mattered. As for ASO, well they removed 2 secteurs for safety reasons so really no point in bawling about cobbles not belonging in a GT, after all a GC winner needs to be a pretty good all rounder anyway. Classic stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2014)




----------



## raindog (9 Jul 2014)

that was fast work


----------



## Saluki (9 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> View attachment 49950


Naturally that pic has been nowhere near photoshop


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jul 2014)

Where's Wiggo now we need him ... not in the team
GRRR


----------



## Shadowfax (9 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> to put today into perspective, only 1 rider abandoned.


 Maybe 10 in the morning ?

Meanwhile Nibbles being so far ahead is a green light for the breakaway merchants mind !

Big Smile


----------



## jowwy (9 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Did you see the Giro last year at all?


Yes i did and at the time wiggo was not in a good place mentally as was stated in sky's reason for him pulling off during the giro, he also had a chest infection. 

Did you see wiggo during paris roubaix


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2014)

Wiggo's not there, Froome is out - the Tour goes on.

Get over it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Meanwhile Nibbles being so far ahead is a green light for the breakaway merchants mind !



Yep, today's stage just made the Tour a whole lot more fun IMO.


----------



## Booyaa (9 Jul 2014)

Va Va Froome said:


> Well... They all said a big name would drop out on the cobbles... and it was Froome-dog!


Not really though. He couldn't even get to the cobbles.


----------



## Roscoe (9 Jul 2014)

Well, Porte has ambitions to be a GCC winner, now he can show what he can do.

Doubt if Astana can defend Yellow for 2 1/2 weeks, so should be a ding dong battle!


----------



## Shadowfax (9 Jul 2014)

Roscoe said:


> Well, Porte has ambitions to be a GCC winner, now he can show what he can do.
> 
> Doubt if Astana can defend Yellow for 2 1/2 weeks, so should be a ding dong battle!


 Unfortunately, he's lost his best man in the mountains though hasn't he ?


----------



## Bollo (9 Jul 2014)

Just to exercise CC's swear filter, that was ****ing awesome!!!!
The weather was shocking, the pave looked simply unridable and the atmosphere was fabulous. It's been tough riding over the last two days, but that was worth it.


----------



## jarlrmai (9 Jul 2014)

Today's Stage reminded me of my commute.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Jul 2014)

Nibali

nibali

nibali

I think nibali now owns the rights to the phrase MTFU


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Jul 2014)

Nice that Froome got a little round of applause at various points as people thought they were getting a new bike for him and then at the end as he got into the car.


----------



## Paul99 (9 Jul 2014)

A bit OT here but....

My mum came to visit me today just as the ITV4 highlights were starting, she saw the route and came out with this little nugget.
"Ypres?? Isn't that where the bananas come from?"
I am now looking into care homes.


----------



## Beebo (9 Jul 2014)

Froome appears to be saying he couldnt control the bike with his damaged wrist which resulted in him falling off twice.
It seems to make some sense, braking and fighting the handlebars in a cross wind does take wrist strength, and that was before he hit the pave.
The peleton sensed a weakness and maintained a vicious pace too.


----------



## laurence (9 Jul 2014)

jowwy said:


> Yes i did and at the time wiggo was not in a good place mentally as was stated in sky's reason for him pulling off during the giro, he also had a chest infection.
> 
> Did you see wiggo during paris roubaix



did you see Wiggo in th Tour de Suisse?

no? ... nobody else did either.


----------



## StuAff (9 Jul 2014)

Haven't seen the highlights yet, still catching up after weekend away, but certainly sounds like A Wednesday In Hell, at least for everyone who wasn't a Classics specialist. Despite my reservations about Froome as a person, certainly not happy to see him out. Inevitable after yesterday I think- those injuries were probably worse than first thought, and not the day or the route to find that out. I've ridden on cobblestones. I've ridden on after a prang. But both? In that rain? I hope never to do so. Most of the field seems to have gone down at least once. 

Race will definitely be interesting after this. Can't see Nibbles holding yellow till the end, and he probably won't, as good as he is (he was the only real challenger to Sky in 2012 and seems to be in the same kind of form as then) but he's certainly in the mix.


----------



## thom (9 Jul 2014)

Wow. When Froome dropped out I was thinking I'd be losing out on an ABC supporting strategy (Anyone But Contador) but there's a good few capable GC riders ahead of Bertie to make things really tough for him now.

Shaping up for a great contest but I'm gutted for Froome - had he been ok with his wrist today, I could easily see him and the team collectively doing better than they managed with Porte today. Ifs and buts don't win you grand tours though. I guess he'll refocus on the Vuelta in due course. Actually what would be amusing would be if SKY sent both Wiggo and Froome...

Anyway, I'm hoping the likes of Kwitkowski, Talansky, Van Gaarderen or Porte etc. manage to cause Nibali some headaches and for the racing to continue to be so exciting.


----------



## DannyCFC (9 Jul 2014)

Only just watched the highlights. Good stage, shame for Froome, lots of admiration for Thomas's efforts, and I hope it's going to carry on being an entertaining Tour. I won't get to watch a stage live till next Tuesday and already have the sandwiches planned - they'd better not let me down!


----------



## beastie (9 Jul 2014)

This first week has been more interesting than most, probably any week one of a TDF. (Well stage 2 and stage 5 anyway. ) Froome was obviously in difficulty from yesterday's injury, and he looked completely destroyed by the time he abandoned.
Today was right up there as one of the best days racing I have watched, Cuddles win in the WC jersey on the Strade Bianchi was of a similar ilk and it confirms my belief that every GT should have at least one ( but preferably more) "classic" parcours. GT racing is too predictable with TT and mountains being the only battleground, but now Nibali has gained time then Contador must be aggressive in the mountains.

An Epic stage!


----------



## montage (9 Jul 2014)

If Porte wins then Sir Dave has a hell of a selection headache for 2015


----------



## Louch (9 Jul 2014)

With froome today, and sir brad in Italy/ Switzerland/ the worlds, maybe not all training should be in sunny Tenerife.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jul 2014)

Louch said:


> With froome today, and sir brad in Italy/ Switzerland/ the worlds, maybe not all training should be in sunny Tenerife.


You try holding the bars and carefully touching the brakes in a peloton at 30mph over cobbles in the rain with injured wrists


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> You try holding the bars and carefully touching the brakes in a peloton at 30mph over cobbles in the rain with injured wrists


Just to reiterate what has already been said, Froome didn't make it to the cobbles, he fell off on slippery roads. I think Louch is suggesting they do some training in weather conditions that they would potentially encounter. 
I also think he was being slightly tongue in cheek.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jul 2014)

The cobbles were undoubtedly a factor in his decision, if he was having that much trouble holding the bars and braking safely on tarmac, he must have known that he was risking a very serious crash on the pave. Choice of training weather has nothing to do with it.


----------



## raindog (10 Jul 2014)

it takes good quality close up photos to appreciate how bad the conditions were yesterday
http://www.steephill.tv/2014/tour-de-france/photos/stage-05/


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jul 2014)

The main question that needs discussing from yesterday is was that an appropriate stage for the Tour ? Cancellara and Terpstra are both saying it wasn't. I have to agree.


----------



## uclown2002 (10 Jul 2014)

Lars Boom on strava:-

http://app.strava.com/activities/163860374

Not too shabby given the cobbles!


----------



## jarlrmai (10 Jul 2014)

Those guys are ludicrously fast, hats off to them all.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (10 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> If Porte wins then Sir Dave has a hell of a selection headache for 2015



If Porte wins I'll eat me own helmet!  although not sure if I'm that flexible.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The main question that needs discussing from yesterday is was that an appropriate stage for the Tour ? Cancellara and Terpstra are both saying it wasn't. I have to agree.



Cancellara has to make excuses for Frank Schleck, which must be one of the most difficult aspects of riding any race with a Schleck as the excuses must be running out. Other than they are not that great without doping which is the reality of why they are now useless.


----------



## The Couch (10 Jul 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The main question that needs discussing from yesterday is was that an appropriate stage for the Tour ? Cancellara and Terpstra are both saying it wasn't. I have to agree.


Up to everyone to decide for himself, but they way I see it, these cobblestones are located in France 
(and actually they are the most important part of the second most important race in France)
so why would they need to be excluded from the Tour?

That being said, I think that for most GC riders having this stage isn't fun at all (in whatever circumstance), so I don't wish them these conditions like yesterday at all, however we're July, it's not like the organizers could have predicted Autumn weather for today. And whatever the roads may be, when it's weather like that people will fall (as seen in many 1st weeks of the recent Tours). 

Many say that the Tour de France is the hardest and most beautiful GT of them all, because it doesn't focus mearly on climbing (compared to the Vuelta and Giro putting in as much uphill finishes as possible) and therefore shows of the most complete rider.
E.g. by putting in quite a bit of TT or putting in stages with a high possibility for echelons (but again they can't control the weather, so nothing is guaranteed)
(In some years they shift the balance sometimes more to TT and sometimes more to climbing, but they always try to find a balance)
Nibali showed he's (much) more suited for slippery roads than the other GC guys, if they can't make it up in the other (mountain) stages, he clearly is the most complete rider this Tour.


Two extra comments:

Everyone was saying you can't win the Tour but you can lose it on stage 5... well, Nibali might have actually won it on this stage  (taking over 2 minutes on all your important GC competitors qualifies as a Tour-winning performaces - if he holds on - )
The amount of mud and rain made it totally different versus previous Paris Roubaix years. Cancellara hasn't actually won it in these type of circumstances yet, it's the Belgian-type of riders (cylcocrossers like Stybar, Boom, Van der Poel or riders like Boonen, Vanmarcke, Vandenbergh, Van Keirsbulck) who (should) excel best in these conditions, cause they ride/train in it a lot every autumn/winter/spring/(sometimes even summer)


----------



## Louch (10 Jul 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The cobbles were undoubtedly a factor in his decision, if he was having that much trouble holding the bars and braking safely on tarmac, he must have known that he was risking a very serious crash on the pave. Choice of training weather has nothing to do with it.


He stopped before the cobbles, as he fell a second time on simply wet roads, well out of the peloton on both occaisons. Sky have a very clear weakness in gc riders riding in the rain. How do you get better at a weakness- practice! not swanning around Tenerife climbs where he is already strong. 

Froome was the only rider to abandon yesterday, calling for the stage to not have happened is just ludicrous when so many others manged it. It's not ballet!


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2014)

Louch said:


> He stopped before the cobbles, as he fell a second time on simply wet roads, well out of the peloton on both occaisons. Sky have a very clear weakness in gc riders riding in the rain. How do you get better at a weakness- practice! not swanning around Tenerife climbs where he is already strong.
> 
> Froome was the only rider to abandon yesterday, calling for the stage to not have happened is just ludicrous when so many others manged it. It's not ballet!


I think he underplayed his wrist the day before. It's obvious now he couldn't control his bike. He's ridden well in shitty conditions before.


----------



## Beebo (10 Jul 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> If Porte wins I'll eat me own helmet!  although not sure if I'm that flexible.


He should make the top 10 and has an outside chance of a podium finish.


----------



## Roscoe (10 Jul 2014)

There's a long way to go. Porte could podium.

How about Valverde for GC? If he keeps his wits about him for the next 2 weeks, the TT could be made for him. Spanish TT champ.

According to Riis, Bertie had a mechanical, so why the F did they not change bikes??

It's got the makings of a cracking 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jul 2014)

I think this race is a long way from over. Nibali appears to have found some form at last but we'll only see the full story when we get to the big mountains. Saturday and Monday's stages could be very interesting. I expect Contador to attack and possibly claw back some of his deficit.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Just to reiterate what has already been said, Froome didn't make it to the cobbles, he fell off on slippery roads. I think Louch is suggesting they do some training in weather conditions that they would potentially encounter.
> I also think he was being slightly tongue in cheek.


 And his _*initial *_fall where he first injured his wrist, day before yesterday, which seems to be the root of all the trouble (I think) was on dry roads anyway. 

Froome and Thomas could both do with an intensive "not falling off your bike" class  <- (not entirely serious. You can't be too careful these days)

But yeah, I didn't take Louch's initial suggestion 100% seriously.


----------



## The Couch (10 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> He should make the top 10 and has an outside chance of a podium finish.


The Porte of this year?!?


----------



## Shadowfax (10 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> I think this race is a long way from over. Nibali appears to have found some form at last but we'll only see the full story when we get to the big mountains. Tomorrow and Sunday could be very interesting. I expect Contador to attack and possibly claw back some of his deficit.


 I expect breaks to go and cannot really see who is going to chase them down ? If the right one gets time Nibbles will be quite happy to let someone else have the yellow.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> And his _*initial *_fall where he first injured his wrist, day before yesterday, which seems to be the root of all the trouble (I think) was on dry roads anyway.



And wasn't that first crash caused by someone else touching his wheel rather than his own poor bike handling?



> Froome and Thomas could both do with an intensive "not falling off your bike" class  <- (not entirely serious. You can't be too careful these days)



One of the most amazing facts about yesterday's stage is that Thomas _didn't_ fall off. 

Joking aside, Thomas looks to be in superb shape and full of confidence, which must make a huge difference on stages like yesterday. He seemed to relish the conditions. Having a rider like that to look after him improves Porte's chances immeasurably (while Contador's team were MIA once again). Froome definitely didn't look happy even before the first crash yesterday so I'd have to agree with the assessment that the crash the day before had hurt him more than he was letting on.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jul 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> I expect breaks to go and cannot really see who is going to chase them down ? If the right one gets time Nibbles will be quite happy to let someone else have the yellow.



Sorry, got mixed up with my stages - I meant Saturday and Monday (original post now edited to reflect that). Saturday's stage ends with two Cat 2 climbs and finishes at the top of a Cat 3, which may not be enough climbing to cause big ructions but Monday's stage is a really tough one and could cause a massive shake-up in the overall standings - much more so than yesterday's stage.


----------



## Shadowfax (10 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Sorry, got mixed up with my stages - I meant Saturday and Monday (original post now edited to reflect that). Saturday's stage ends with two Cat 2 climbs and finishes at the top of a Cat 3, which may not be enough climbing to cause big ructions but Monday's stage is a really tough one and could cause a massive shake-up in the overall standings - much more so than yesterday's stage.


I can see breaks going on those stages as well Nibbles needs someone else in yellow, Astana are going to need help big time otherwise. The Belgian teams could usually be counted on but not this time i think, Argos Shimano ? (not on the stages you ve mentioned of course) not sure they could provide a sustained effort, which just leaves Cannondale and Sagan has no need to chase if the Sprinters teams don't.


----------



## Shadowfax (10 Jul 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The main question that needs discussing from yesterday is was that an appropriate stage for the Tour ? Cancellara and Terpstra are both saying it wasn't. I have to agree.


 Cos they were beaten by a cyclocrosser,mtber and some bloke from a sunny country down by the Med. ?


----------



## mr messy (10 Jul 2014)

Given Thomas appeared to relish the cobbles, I don't see how a fit Froome would have finished anywhere else other than on his wheel with Porte and still nearly 2 minutes down!
Outstanding Nibali and Astana team performance. Maybe they done their homework, practised and embraced the stage instead of crying like little girls.....


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2014)

I live on a cobbled street and riding 150 metres of that to get to tarmac is enough for me! If you have never ridden on cobbles then give it a go some time and think about what it felt like next time you see pros racing over them ...

Froome with damaged wrists wouldn't have stood a chance of controlling his bike on those wet cobbles yesterday. He would have kept crashing until he smashed himself up really badly. I suspect that his wrist was pretty badly damaged from the day before but he was hoping that he could limp through the stage.

Chapeau to those who did well yesterday!


----------



## jarlrmai (10 Jul 2014)

The arguments as I understand them are "the winner needs to be an all round good rider, can stay with the sprints, climb well, TT well, and ride a good hard classics style stage with bad roads and weather, not just a smooth road sunny weather VO2Max monster" versus "A stage like that is a lottery which can end a good riders tour by pure bad luck."


----------



## raindog (10 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Chapeau to those who did well yesterday!


and even to everyone who didn't do particularly well, but simply finished

by the way, Simon Yates finished in a big group with Kristoff, Greipel etc at 18 minutes
he's been thrown into the deep end a bit with a stage like that on his first GT
well done, lad!


----------



## JBGooner (10 Jul 2014)

I think both are true.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2014)

Former riders quoted in the Torygraph today


> _“Two words,” _tweeted disgraced former champion Lance Armstrong. _“Riders Union.”
> “Some people say cobbles are dangerous, but they are a part of cycling,”_ shrugged the great Eddy Merckx. _“They are very special. If you want to be a complete rider you have to pass through the cobblestones.” _


----------



## raindog (10 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Former riders quoted in the Torygraph today


I respect Merckx absolutely, but I'd be happy with no information at all from LA.


----------



## mr messy (10 Jul 2014)

Some more views:
http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/07/news/cobblestone-chaos-tour-peloton-reacts_335295


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jul 2014)

Sorry I know the weather was bad yesterday but that was not a bike race, it should have called off or the cobbles circumnavigated, as to Frome, it was inevitable after the day before it was only a matter of time.

Alan...


----------



## Dave Davenport (10 Jul 2014)

Phaeton said:


> but that was not a bike race.



It looked like a (bloody good) one to me!


----------



## raindog (10 Jul 2014)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry I know the weather was bad yesterday but that was not a bike race,


Well that would mean Paris-Roubaix isn't a bike race, yet it's one of the most famous and most celebrated on the calendar


----------



## laurence (10 Jul 2014)

on DNS for today - stage 5 really did decimate* the Tour. Degenkolb has an injury too.

*yes, i know what the word means, this is a tongue in cheek post.


----------



## laurence (10 Jul 2014)

i was interested to read Thomas' reaction to Froome going out. he heard it over the radio.... seems odd given that the leader had been on the deck already. as previously mentioned (sorry, can't recall who said it), it looks as if the team had split into groups and Froome didn't have everyone with him for help. maybe they had realised he was unlikely to finish due to the injuries he received the day before (on the non cobbled, flat, transition stage). if that is the case, then all the talk of how dangerous the pave was and that it has no place in a GT is moot.

Prudhomme said this "The cobbles are part of the heritage of the north (of France) and are part of the heritage of the Tour de France. A Tour de France winner has to be able to ride on every kind of road.... There were many crashes on the asphalt, but not so many on the cobbles. The métier of a cyclist is exceptional but difficult. What they have done today contributes to their legend, being admired by people around the world." (according to cyclingnews).

now. onto etape 6. allez allez


----------



## Booyaa (10 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> i was interested to read Thomas' reaction to Froome going out. he heard it over the radio.... seems odd given that the leader had been on the deck already. as previously mentioned (sorry, can't recall who said it), it looks as if the team had split into groups and Froome didn't have everyone with him for help. maybe they had realised he was unlikely to finish due to the injuries he received the day before (on the non cobbled, flat, transition stage). if that is the case, then all the talk of how dangerous the pave was and that it has no place in a GT is moot.
> 
> Prudhomme said this "The cobbles are part of the heritage of the north (of France) and are part of the heritage of the Tour de France. A Tour de France winner has to be able to ride on every kind of road.... There were many crashes on the asphalt, but not so many on the cobbles. The métier of a cyclist is exceptional but difficult. What they have done today contributes to their legend, being admired by people around the world." (according to cyclingnews).
> 
> now. onto etape 6. allez allez


Re your point of Thomas, he said that the "final" crash that knocked Froome out happened right behind him and he heard the crash so he was probably protecting him at the time and had dropped back a bit to do that. IT does seem odd that they were so split up but I don't think anything too odd as they were obviously very much in touch at the second crash.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> It looked like a (bloody good) one to me!


Sorry should have put not a road bike race, more like cyclo cross, I didn't enjoy it at all & wasn't even riding it.

Alan...


----------



## w00hoo_kent (10 Jul 2014)

Booyaa said:


> Re your point of Thomas, he said that the "final" crash that knocked Froome out happened right behind him and he heard the crash so he was probably protecting him at the time and had dropped back a bit to do that. IT does seem odd that they were so split up but I don't think anything too odd as they were obviously very much in touch at the second crash.



That seems to be a Team Sky thing of late though, it seems they are fractured through the race a lot more than they are together (agreed this is from watching a bit of racing on telly and not serious race examination).


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> I respect Merckx absolutely, but I'd be happy with no information at all from LA.


_“Two words,” _tweeted disgraced former champion Lance Armstrong. _“I doped.” _


----------



## laurence (10 Jul 2014)

Booyaa said:


> Re your point of Thomas, he said that the "final" crash that knocked Froome out happened right behind him and he heard the crash so he was probably protecting him at the time and had dropped back a bit to do that. IT does seem odd that they were so split up but I don't think anything too odd as they were obviously very much in touch at the second crash.



ah, ok. i think there were mixed messages yesterday, depending on where you read the news. i saw that G heard the first crash behind him, but was up the road for the decisive one and heard the news on the radio, which suggested he hadn't waited the first time (been asked to).

one of the pundits on tv the night before did suggest that a good tactic would be for teams to split up on the pave. i wondered if Sky has doing that with the harder boys ahead to try and keep an eye on things and stay in the mix.


----------



## Booyaa (10 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> ah, ok. i think there were mixed messages yesterday, depending on where you read the news. i saw that G heard the first crash behind him, but was up the road for the decisive one and heard the news on the radio, which suggested he hadn't waited the first time (been asked to).
> 
> one of the pundits on tv the night before did suggest that a good tactic would be for teams to split up on the pave. i wondered if Sky has doing that with the harder boys ahead to try and keep an eye on things and stay in the mix.


This is the quote I read, from the link further up the page.



Geraint Thomas said:


> ”To hear Froomey crashed early on, it was ‘not again’ sort of thing. I think he was just behind me when he crashed again and when I heard it I thought ‘that sounds nasty’ and then I heard on the radio it was Froome so it wasn’t good. But we knew going into today we had Richie as well and it was a kind of a two-pronged attack. They were both on an equal footing in the team so it changed then for Richie and so I think it was a pretty successful day really when you look at that.”


----------



## RhythMick (10 Jul 2014)

Another Team Sky faller ...


----------



## RhythMick (10 Jul 2014)

... and Sagan down ...


----------



## Beebo (10 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> Another Team Sky faller ...


 Yep, Zandio is out.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Draw lots?



They are far too busy or tired to want to do lots of drawing!


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2014)

Well with Zandio out, I relly hope to see some better form from Lopez and Danny Pate's going to need to stop hanging on the back.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> one of the pundits on tv the night before did suggest that a good tactic would be for teams to split up on the pave. i wondered if Sky has doing that with the harder boys ahead to try and keep an eye on things and stay in the mix.



I wonder if they had 2011 in mind - Thomas waited for Wiggo when he crashed and by the time they realised Wiggo wasn't getting back on his bike, they'd lost about five minutes to the peloton so any chance of there being a Plan B was out of the window.

A couple of Sky riders did wait for Froome yesterday but it was important that Porte and Thomas got on with the job in hand, which has proved to be absolutely the correct decision because it means whether or not Porte goes on to win, at least he is still in contention for the time being.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2014)

Just a musing, but I do wonder what G could have done yesterday if he wasn't playing Domestique. He seemed to be on fire!


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2014)

Hinault: _"This stage is a message to the young cyclists: 'come and do Paris-Roubaix, you'll know what it is about and it'll help you when you'll ride on the pavés at the Tour'. Because the Tour will come back to the pavés again!"_

I read in one book that Hinault referred to PR as "a race for dickheads" - but only after he'd won it.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jul 2014)

Tony Martin. Man or ruthless Teutonic killing machine?


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Tony Martin. Man or ruthless Teutonic killing machine?


Well chapeau to Martin for last year's solo stage that did not quite come off
Have to admire that effort


----------



## RhythMick (10 Jul 2014)

What a finish for Greipel


----------



## RhythMick (10 Jul 2014)

Sagan 5th despite falling - impressive


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2014)

Kristoff the bridesmaid again


----------



## RhythMick (10 Jul 2014)

Great finish - enjoyed watching that.

One of these days I'll get my head around the scoring


----------



## NorvernRob (10 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> ah, ok. i think there were mixed messages yesterday, depending on where you read the news. i saw that G heard the first crash behind him, but was up the road for the decisive one and heard the news on the radio, which suggested he hadn't waited the first time (been asked to).
> 
> one of the pundits on tv the night before did suggest that a good tactic would be for teams to split up on the pave. i wondered if Sky has doing that with the harder boys ahead to try and keep an eye on things and stay in the mix.



I read that Sky told Eisel and G to look after Porte before the stage started, so if that's right they obviously knew Froome was struggling and hedged their bets from the beginning yesterday.


----------



## laurence (10 Jul 2014)

loved Kwiato's move, what a brave little flower. hoping he'll take white to Paris.

Nieve lost time for Sky, but most of the favourites were in the lead bunch, OPQS tried to break it up, but the wind wouldn't play ball.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Just a musing, but I do wonder what G could have done yesterday if he wasn't playing Domestique. He seemed to be on fire!


Yes I think he needs a good stab at GC

Someone who can ride the TdF with broken pelvis has guts


----------



## Ganymede (10 Jul 2014)

Interview with Sagan

".. and then some guys take me from behind..."

Mad interview. Interviewer is insisting on telling him he doesn't seem to be happy. WTF?


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2014)

I like Sagan saying, let's see you smile after crashing twice.


----------



## NorvernRob (10 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Yes I think he needs a good stab at GC
> 
> Someone who can ride the TdF with broken pelvis has guts



He's surely being lined up for future GC contender, all he needs to polish up on is his high mountain climbing. He's a great classics rider too though so I'm not sure what Sky's plans are for him.


----------



## raindog (10 Jul 2014)

'bout time Greipel showed his face - reckon he was asleep for the last 3 sprints 
wish Cav was still with us


----------



## raindog (10 Jul 2014)

haha


----------



## uclown2002 (10 Jul 2014)

LTD's ride today:-

http://app.strava.com/activities/164134481

Average Heart Rate 114 bpm.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Jul 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Cos they were beaten by a cyclocrosser,mtber and some bloke from a sunny country down by the Med. ?


Lets not forget that the day before the pave stage Candelabra was saying the cobbles belong in the tour, then he does a volte-face when Schleck blows 8 minutes and he doesnt win the stage, bad show from Spartacus really.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2014)

Horner saw the Froome crash

*Revealing how Froome crashed out*
_
Horner compared Wednesday's stage on the cobbles to drag racing, revealing he was close to Chris Froome when he crashed and retired from the Tour de France.

He insisted Froome had no real fault in the crash.

"Ah man, yesterday was devastating. We went: sprint, stop, sprint, stop, sprint, stop. You hit the brakes as hard as you could and your bike is sliding in every direction. Then you have to start sprinting hard again to stay on the wheel," Horner said.

"I was right there when Froome went down. He slid about 50 yards. I'm not surprise he climbed off."_

"He caught a little crack in the road. There was road furniture on the left and he got caught in the crack and it took his front wheel. It was nothing he could do about it. It wasn't about experience or lack of bike handling skills. It was just very slippery and he got caught in the gap and went down. It could have happened to any rider."


----------



## suzeworld (10 Jul 2014)

mr messy said:


> Outstanding Nibali and Astana team performance. Maybe they done their homework, practised and embraced the stage instead of crying like little girls.....



Which is, apparently, what they did do.
So you make a good point .... Shame you had to spoil it with casual sexist cliché.


----------



## mr messy (10 Jul 2014)

suzeworld said:


> Which is, apparently, what they did do.
> So you make a good point .... Shame you had to spoil it with casual sexist cliché.


I shall retract and replace with "flapping like big girls blouses"


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jul 2014)

Cute, where the heck did that come from??



mr messy said:


> Given Thomas appeared to relish the cobbles, I don't see how a fit Froome would have finished anywhere else other than on his wheel with Porte and still nearly 2 minutes down!
> Outstanding Nibali and Astana team performance. Maybe they done their homework, practised and embraced the stage instead of crying like little girls.....



Sorry, but forget ANY of that, I'll need to BLOW YOU OUT OF THE WATER..... for saying 'Done'.


----------



## User6179 (11 Jul 2014)

Nibali , EPO , blood transfusion , growth hormone , steroids .I just cant make my mind up ?!


----------



## smutchin (11 Jul 2014)

Eddy said:


> Nibali , EPO , blood transfusion , growth hormone , steroids .I just cant make my mind up ?!



Racing nous?

I've not seen anything so far that gives real cause for suspicion (other than the colour of his team kit), though his sudden discovery of form after an indifferent season does seem a tad surprising. 

But let's wait for the mountains at least before jumping to conclusions, hm?


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jul 2014)

Astana got it all right on stage 5, controlling the break and Fuglsang did an amazing job to guide Nibbles home. 

Nibbles has come in to form at the right time, but can he hold it together in the mountains? 

In summary, I don't think he's doping.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Astana got it all right on stage 5, controlling the break and Fuglsang did an amazing job to guide Nibbles home.



Not forgetting the big turn Westra did driving the pace. And the fact that Nibali was much more prepared to take chances than Contador (the same reason Porte and Thomas were able to drop Contador so easily towards the end).

Commentary did mention that Contador had said before the stage that he was prepared to lose time. He has his eye on the long game and that two minute deficit could very quickly disappear in the mountains if Nibs isn't at his absolute best.


----------



## suzeworld (11 Jul 2014)

Eddy said:


> Nibali , EPO , blood transfusion , growth hormone , steroids .I just cant make my mind up ?!



It is very sad that the minute anyone looks good at anything this suspicion starts. Wiggo and Froome spent ages deflecting this chorus when they were in yellow.

Guess this is the legacy for whoever is in front now?

Nibbles recced the paves and Contador 'got mud in his mech'.


----------



## thom (11 Jul 2014)

You have to click through to see this:
*Mod edit, just to add info
TdF official 'on board camera' video for Stage 5*


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2014)

Whilst I would like to believe in Nibali, there is no escaping the fact that he rides for Team Evil who employ Vinokurov as their General Manager.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2014)

Eddy said:


> Nibali , EPO , blood transfusion , growth hormone , steroids .I just cant make my mind up ?!


None of them. 'If' he is on something and so far there's no real reason to suspect he is, I doubt it will be anything old hat. I wish he wasn't in Astana, Vino is an old rogue but Nibbles was not far away in the Dauphine and he won the Italian road race. He rode well on the cobbles but that stage was 100k less than PR, with less cobbled sections, so beating the specialists is not as suprising as it looks.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jul 2014)

thom said:


> You have to click through to see this:



That sends shivers down my spine. How on earth any of them managed to stay upright is entirely beyond my comprehension - and I fancy myself as a reasonably good bike handler.


----------



## Shadow (11 Jul 2014)

thom said:


> You have to click through to see this


Thanks for this Thom. Astonishing!


----------



## The Couch (11 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> ... (the same reason Porte and Thomas were able to drop Contador so easily towards the end).
> .


FYI Contador has claimed that he had mechanical issues, he couldn't switch gears anymore at the end of the stage
(otherwise I would assume that he would've tried to stick with the group Valverde, Tejay, Costa,..)


thom said:


> You have to click through to see this:


It seemed the mud and big puddles on the cobblestone sections gave them (a bit) more grip than on the concrete/asphalt roads 
(especially looking at their back wheels when braking)


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jul 2014)

That video. Wow. 

To what extent do they use special kit for the cobbles? 

Is it a case of just an extra wrap of padding on the bars or do they choose different tyres? Bikes even? I didn't actually notice anyone riding a full sus MTB with giant fat knobblies, but I wouldn't have blamed them. Maybe they were out of shot.


----------



## Shadow (11 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> ? I didn't actually notice anyone riding a full sus MTB with giant fat knobblies, but I wouldn't have blamed them. Maybe they were out of shot.


Although you or I might think this appropriate for the conditions, the pavé was only about 15k which leaves about 135k on tarmac - not so great for full set up MTB!


----------



## The Couch (11 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> ...
> To what extent do they use special kit for the cobbles?
> 
> Is it a case of just an extra wrap of padding on the bars or do they choose different tyres? Bikes even?


I don't have much knowledge about the gear (so someone else might give some more info or correct me), but...

indeed they use special tires (bigger grip), less pressure in the tires, some extra tape around the steering handles, gloves (for people who usually don't wear them).
There was originally talk about them using different bikes (Paris-Roubaix like), but I believe in the end no team actually did so (although I do assume that the mechanics probably have set-up the bike-parts in a much different way than for the regular stages)


----------



## laurence (11 Jul 2014)

i find it hard to cheer for anyone in astana colours, but Nibbles has been a contender for years, he hasn't suddenly sprung up. His bike handling was always touted as a boon on the cobbles and so it proved. there were a couple of sequences where he was just flying over the pave.

Bertie's 'mechanical' looks to be a bit of a smokescreen, why not change bikes or rear wheel? Kwiato punctured on the penultimate pave section (when the top 4 broke away) and rode to the end to get a spare wheel, so why didn't Bertie get help? methinks he doesn't want to admit he wasn't up to it - all part of the mind games that goes on, such as Froome saying he was ok after the crash the day before

should be another interesting one today - pan flat until the very end. Kwiato and Sagan to go head to head?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Jul 2014)

Yeah, 'mud in the gears' sounds like something that could be sprayed clear with water in short order to me.


----------



## Louch (11 Jul 2014)

Sky used their Paris- roubaix bikes, was on the cyclimg podcast that they had carried them sound solely for this stage. 73psi in tyres too


----------



## MisterStan (11 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Interesting article here on the bikes and tyres used yesterday.


From another thread - some info on the bikes and equipment used on stage 5 - note the tyre pressures some ran....


----------



## smutchin (11 Jul 2014)

Re: the bikes - this was posted in another thread...
http://velonews.competitor.com/2014...ve-pretenders-will-gc-men-ride-cobbles_335092

It says Cancellara was using not just the same kind of bike but the exact same bike he used for Paris-Roubaix.

Edit: SNAP!


----------



## Bollo (11 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Yeah, 'mud in the gears' sounds like something that could be sprayed clear with water in short order to me.


I agree, sounds like an excuse. It had been raining persistently since late afternoon the previous day so there was A LOT of standing water to clear any thick mud deposits. I could understand how the drivetrain would be stripped of lube double quick which might cause a few problems but nothing at catastrophic as Bertie is suggesting.


----------



## Hont (11 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> Bertie's 'mechanical' looks to be a bit of a smokescreen, why not change bikes or rear wheel?


My understanding was that he couldn't change rings, so it would have had to have been a complete bike change. You would have thought, as team leader, that he would have a spare bike available, so you may be right, but you could just as easily take what he said at face value - given his answer would have been translated from Spanish he may not have meant 'mud' as we understand it.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (11 Jul 2014)

Suitably large bits of gravel wedged in the front mech would be believable I guess.


----------



## Hont (11 Jul 2014)

Two questions on stage 7:
1) Why did Phil and Paul dither over the result when we'd already seen the photo?
2) What the hell was Talansky doing looking to his right in the middle of a sprint?


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jul 2014)

Wooo Great ride from my favourite Kwiatkowski.


----------



## laurence (11 Jul 2014)

that was a cracking stage! they'll be hosing the blood off the streets of Nancy tonight.


----------



## laurence (11 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Wooo Great ride from my favourite Kwiatkowski.



he's a great rider. i love the little flower.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> he's a great rider. i love the little flower.


A Polish pun. Respeck.
He's been a favourite of mine really since last year when he gave Cav a handsling in the stage with the echelons last year. I hope he can hold up through the mountains - he had one horrible day in one of the races earlier this year (Dauphine? Can't remember).


----------



## laurence (11 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> A Polish pun. Respeck.
> He's been a favourite of mine really since last year when he gave Cav a handsling in the stage with the echelons last year. I hope he can hold up through the mountains - he had one horrible day in one of the races earlier this year (Dauphine? Can't remember).



my Girlski started me calling him little flower. I became a fan last year, he is a real fighter. just bought 'flower power' caps for me and Girlski - it will make a change from the CCC Polstat one she borrows from me.


----------



## suzeworld (11 Jul 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Yeah, 'mud in the gears' sounds like something that could be sprayed clear with water in short order to me.



That's what _I _thought after I saw Porte washing his face with his own bottle!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> 1) Why did Phil and Paul dither over the result when we'd already seen the photo?



Because they are buffoons.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2014)

User said:


> I reckon that one of them is showing signs of some form of dementia.



One of them becomes a better rider with every passing year, not sure if it's similar condition. Maybe they are the same person?

Despite Sherwen's huge influence on getting English-speaking amateurs over to France and then into the pro peloton, I still hate him.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jul 2014)

Yeah, ok, I can see why you might want to abandon in those circumstances.


----------



## Ganymede (11 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> View attachment 50185
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok, I can see why you might want to abandon in those circumstances.


oooooh, nasty. Poor chap.


----------



## Booyaa (11 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> View attachment 50185
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok, I can see why you might want to abandon in those circumstances.


Ouch!


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Jul 2014)

I don't know if anybody has mentioned this or even noticed, but on the cobbled stage the other day were a few of the riders (Couldn't see what team) using clip on short mudguards behind the saddle? I noticed it on the few shots from the back of the second peloton shortly after the split and I can't for the life of me think what else they could be. Or maybe my eyes are worse than I thought?


----------



## Louch (11 Jul 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I don't know if anybody has mentioned this or even noticed, but on the cobbled stage the other day were a few of the riders (Couldn't see what team) using clip on short mudguards behind the saddle? I noticed it on the few shots from the back of the second peloton shortly after the split and I can't for the life of me think what else they could be. Or maybe my eyes are worse than I thought?


likely be ass savers, they were in use in the Giro too. I have a couple, handy wee things


----------



## Beebo (11 Jul 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> I don't know if anybody has mentioned this or even noticed, but on the cobbled stage the other day were a few of the riders (Couldn't see what team) using clip on short mudguards behind the saddle? I noticed it on the few shots from the back of the second peloton shortly after the split and I can't for the life of me think what else they could be. Or maybe my eyes are worse than I thought?


They were, Rob Hayles was saying they use them to keep the water off their rear, especially when they have a split saddle, as they dont want to get an infection in that region, especially as the mud will be a mix of farmers manure.
He also said the UCI frown on people using them.


----------



## Beebo (11 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> View attachment 50185
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok, I can see why you might want to abandon in those circumstances.


Both hands broken! Cant he ride no handed?


----------



## tigger (11 Jul 2014)

Re Nibali. There's always a doping doubt in cycling, and the legacy of Vino and Astana certainly don't help ease this, but I don't think Nibbles has ever been implicated with anything dodgy. (Edit: maybe there was an accusation of training with Ferrari in the past?)

But the usual doubt cast aside, his performance on stage 5 is absolutely of no surprise. For one he's been regarded for years as one of the best bike handlers in the business. Secondly he did his homework and practiced on the cobbles in bad spring weather. Lastly he's a tough mother who can handle the cold and wet. He smashed up Froome in the Tirreno-Adriatico in similar conditions last year and then again against all comers in a wet and snowy Giro last year. In short, he's a super hard, super talented and incredibly calculated bike racer. 

Tomorrow's stage will be interesting. Contador will have to attack I think.


----------



## beastie (11 Jul 2014)

tigger said:


> Re Nibali. There's always a doping doubt in cycling, and the legacy of Vino and Astana certainly don't help ease this, but I don't think Nibbles has ever been implicated with anything dodgy. (Edit: maybe there was an accusation of training with Ferrari in the past?)
> 
> But the usual doubt cast aside, his performance on stage 5 is absolutely of no surprise. For one he's been regarded for years as one of the best bike handlers in the business. Secondly he did his homework and practiced on the cobbles in bad spring weather. Lastly he's a tough mother who can handle the cold and wet. He smashed up Froome in the Tirreno-Adriatico in similar conditions last year and then again against all comers in a wet and snowy Giro last year. In short, he's a super hard, super talented and incredibly calculated bike racer.
> 
> Tomorrow's stage will be interesting. Contador will have to attack I think.


Your point about bad weather is pot on. If it gets wet in the Pyrenees then Nibali will be hard to beat.


----------



## beastie (11 Jul 2014)

tigger said:


> Tomorrow's stage will be interesting. Contador will have to attack I think.



I think Monday will be the first all out effort uphill . Tomorrow's final climb will be a short sprint with small gaps IMO.


----------



## laurence (11 Jul 2014)

beastie said:


> I think Monday will be the first all out effort uphill . Tomorrow's final climb will be a short sprint with small gaps IMO.



the way this Tour is going, nothing will surprise me.


----------



## PpPete (12 Jul 2014)

tigger said:


> R
> Tomorrow's stage will be interesting. Contador will have to attack I think.



Playing down his chances...
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tour-de-france-la-mauselaine-finale-suited-to-nibali-says-contador

As I recall he used to be able sustain an explosive attack. (think 2009 when he handed a certain team-mate a can of whup-ass) 
I've not seen anything like that from him since he came back from suspension.
Just saying, like.....


----------



## thom (12 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> View attachment 50185
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok, I can see why you might want to abandon in those circumstances.


I've had a broken wrist for just over a month, a minor bone too. No way I can grip handlebars properly today.
It is possible to ride the cobblestones of Wapping one handed on a Barclays bike though...

Anyway, I hope his fractures are simple and he has a reasonable shot of being ok for the Vuelta.


----------



## raindog (12 Jul 2014)

ha! I said this morning on another forum, that today's stage might suit Simon Yates, and I've just switched the telly on, and there he is in the 5 man break!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> ha! I said this morning on another forum, that today's stage might suit Simon Yates, and I've just switched the telly on, and there he is in the 5 man break!!



I was speaking to my mate last night in the pub, and mentioned that I thought it would be an ideal stage for Chavanel, and that if I got home soon enough to change my Pundit choice then I would. I'm just home...bugger


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jul 2014)

They're just bollocksing on about wine on Eurosport.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jul 2014)

Bananas now.


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Jul 2014)

It'll be dull till the last 30.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2014)

Yates is now well poised to improve his standing massively, with 10:40 ahead of the peloton and a couple of climbs on the horizon.


----------



## danielstucke (12 Jul 2014)

Anyone who lives oooop north will know what a good climber Yates is too, he owns half the Strava KOMs over the decent hills round these parts. Quite fancy him leaving the others for dead over these last three climbs, at least there's something to cheer at last!


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Jul 2014)

Loving Yates in this breakaway, local lad at the front!


----------



## HF2300 (12 Jul 2014)

Sherwen: "Blah blah blah Raul Alcala blah blah time trial blah blah..."

Liggett: "Yes indeed Paul, I remember it like it was yesterday..."

Unfortunately neither of them remembered they'd told us twice already, once not five minutes before...


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Jul 2014)

It's like my 90 year old granddad is commentating.


----------



## StuAff (12 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> It's like my 90 year old granddad is commentating.


He'd do a better job.


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Jul 2014)

These descents could be interesting.....


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2014)

That's wet!


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Jul 2014)

Gilets going on like umbrellas going up at the cricket.


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2014)

Time is coming down quickly but Yates is having a dig up to the front 2


----------



## beastie (12 Jul 2014)

Kadri looks great uphill, Contador and team look full of intent, not that many Astana at the sharp end.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jul 2014)

Ooo trying to nick a camping chair!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2014)

That was a long final kilometre!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2014)

Porte's hanging on....


----------



## tug benson (12 Jul 2014)

great finish, looked so steep


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2014)

Is Talansky going to blame Thomas for that crash?


----------



## NorvernRob (12 Jul 2014)

Porte really hanging on at the end there. Gutsy ride but you can't help thinking the GC 1-2 is going to be Contador and Nibali with maybe Porte grabbing 3rd (which would be a good result no doubt).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2014)

I am delighted for Kadri, after reading Nico Roche's autobiography I have always been delighted to see him showing well in races and it's great to see him win a stage in the Tour. Roche wrote warmly of Kadri in his book both as a rider and as a person, I reckon I probably liked Kadri more than I did Roche by the end of the book


----------



## RhythMick (12 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I am delighted for Kadri, after reading Nico Roche's autobiography I have always been delighted to see him showing well in races and it's great to see him win a stage in the Tour. Roche wrote warmly of Kadri in his book both as a rider and as a person, I reckon I probably liked Kadri more than I did Roche by the end of the book


He was in the lead on stage 2 when I watched them at Woodhead Pass.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (12 Jul 2014)

Chapeau Blel Kadri! Great to see the French get a stage victory and jeez' was he flying.

I do hope however that with no Quintana or Froome to spice up the GC, that the two horse race doesn't end up being decided by the cobbles. Bertram's team look stronger than Astana that's for sure and the next few days should reveal whether Contador has enough form to shake off the man on his wheel.

Sorry to have to say it, but I'd prefer to see the Spaniard win over Nibali (and yes I know he's behaved badly in the past) but he's great to watch when on form and at the Tirreno he was magnificent. I thought perhaps it was a case of testing the waters today, but his look as he crossed the line suggested an understandable frustration. 2' 34 is a lot to make up just for a few knobbly northern Napoleonic cobbles in shoot weather.







> No Christian! No, no, no no! Not here, not now or ever again! Have you been drinking too much bitter wiv' a dog and flat cap in Yorkshiiiire? Stick to what you know you ponce! You might fink' this is a Sunday in Hell but cobbles belong in Bel'gaam in spring! Ev'rybody, wevver' you like it or not wins in the ma'antins unless you happen to be called Miguel or Bradley.



Yates will be one for the future and it was nice to see Chavvers have a go. And what the friggery feckadoodle is going on with Purito?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2014)

Was it just me who thought of the "bad old days" as Nibali looked untroubled and stayed in his saddle when Dirty Bertie attacked?


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Was it just me who thought of the "bad old days" as Nibali looked untroubled and stayed in his saddle when Dirty Bertie attacked?


He was ominously untroubled in the breathing department and I believe he lit up a Balkan Sobranie under the flamme rouge


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Was it just me who thought of the "bad old days" as Nibali looked untroubled and stayed in his saddle when Dirty Bertie attacked?



No. He looked pretty done in by the end.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I am delighted for Kadri, after reading Nico Roche's autobiography I have always been delighted to see him showing well in races and it's great to see him win a stage in the Tour. Roche wrote warmly of Kadri in his book both as a rider and as a person, I reckon I probably liked Kadri more than I did Roche by the end of the book



Did you hear Kadri's interview afterwards? Lovely to hear him say he had to get rid of Yates before the final climb otherwise Yates would have beaten him.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> Did you hear Kadri's interview afterwards? Lovely to hear him say he had to get rid of Yates before the final climb otherwise Yates would have beaten him.


I didn't hear that but Yates deserves that kind of credit. Still, he's moved up to 5th from 8th in the young rider contest.


----------



## smutchin (12 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Was it just me who thought of the "bad old days" as Nibali looked untroubled and stayed in his saddle when Dirty Bertie attacked?



I'm not sure. I thought at first he was making hanging on to Contador's wheel look far too easy, but he looked done in by the finish and was visibly panting. Hmmmm.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> I'm not sure. I thought at first he was making hanging on to Contador's wheel look far too easy, but he looked done in by the finish and was visibly panting. Hmmmm.



Maybe he just thought "Oh crap, I'd best look a bit knackered..."


----------



## tug benson (12 Jul 2014)

Contador will destroy nibali on the big climbs


----------



## tug benson (12 Jul 2014)

User said:


> From what I think I saw today I would agree.


 not just today but all season...if he starts to live with contador in the big climbs its doing to look dodgy, he has showed nothing all year


----------



## Strathlubnaig (12 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Maybe he just thought "Oh crap, I'd best look a bit knackered..."


Richie Porte came up behind them pretty quick, he must be doping too.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (12 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Was it just me who thought of the "bad old days" as Nibali looked untroubled and stayed in his saddle when Dirty Bertie attacked?


His in the saddle climbing style reminded me of someone from last years tour.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Richie Porte came up behind them pretty quick, he must be doping too.



He looked to be expending a lot of effort.
I'm just passing comment on Nibali, he did look to me to be a bit too "relaxed" about it all. He's an Italian riding for a team with less than scrupulous morals and with team with an unrepentant doper as general manager, and makes sticking on Dirty Bertie's wheel look almost effortless.


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2014)

Nibbles never took his eyes off Contador as if, if he did, the elastic would snap. When Contador put in a final dig, his head went down and he couldn't respond. I think he'll lose time on the longer climbs.


----------



## tug benson (12 Jul 2014)

nibali was making it look easy to sit on contadors wheel on the last climb..but he sure looked like he was struggling near the end..not many can stay with contador when he goes for it on them steep climbs...


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Nibbles never took his eyes off Contador as if, if he did, the elastic would snap. When Contador put in a final dig, his head went down and he couldn't respond. I think he'll lose time on the longer climbs.


Christ, in that case, I find myself in the uncomfortable position of hoping that an unrepentant ex-doper beats Nibali simply to show that Nibali is clean. (This assumes that Dirty Bertie is now clean)


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jul 2014)

Nibbles is a hard bstard.

End of.


----------



## beastie (13 Jul 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Chapeau Blel Kadri! Great to see the French get a stage victory and jeez' was he flying.
> 
> I do hope however that with no Quintana or Froome to spice up the GC, that the two horse race doesn't end up being decided by the cobbles. Bertram's team look stronger than Astana that's for sure and the next few days should reveal whether Contador has enough form to shake off the man on his wheel.
> 
> ...



grand Tours that are only contested by climbers/tt'ers who can climb can be boring and repetitive. I would absolutely love it if Nibali "won it on the cobbles". His was a masterful ride. I would like to see more variety in the stage designs not less. Stage 5 was about right. Bring on more medium mountains, some dirt roads, a downhill TT prologue, cobbles and a MTT.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> Nibbles is a hard bstard.
> 
> End of.



Not quite, there's been lots of hard bÁstard dopers over the years. Being a hard bÁstard does not mean you'll not dope.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Jul 2014)

beastie said:


> grand Tours that are only contested by climbers/tt'ers who can climb can be boring and repetitive. I would absolutely love it if Nibali "won it on the cobbles". His was a masterful ride. I would like to see more variety in the stage designs not less. Stage 5 was about right. Bring on more medium mountains, some dirt roads, a downhill TT prologue, cobbles and a MTT.



Are you disagreeing with Frank? Personally I'm undecided.

Saying that, I'd happily ride most mountains in Europe, unlike cobbles (unless you include the necessity of riding crap British roads).

Perhaps cobble riding is some form of Franco-Belgian crap-road envy...?


----------



## mr messy (13 Jul 2014)

I thought Nibali preferred the longer consistent gradients as he doesn't have the change of pace some of the others do. The finish just highlighted the contrasting styles of the riders in my view. Nibali was spent at the end but looked like held on longer than Contador thought he would. Question will be are the Astana team strong enough to support him when the attacks start in coming days.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jul 2014)

Nibbles said he only lost contact at the end because he missed a gear , be did seem to be looking at his gears at one point


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2014)

We'll have to wait to see how Nibali performs on the bigger hills as he has been pish this year so far. As Crackle pointed out earlier. Benefit of the doubt so far as Porte wasn't far behind yesterday (although on the limit) and he's been pish too.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jul 2014)

My take on yesterday's minor hills, Nibbles was looking great until the final few metres, if he missed a gear that explains it. Porte looked like he was just hanging on.
Great win from Kadri and a fine effort from Yates.
I expect Contador to put time into Nibs over the big climbs but will it be enough, that is the question. As Sean would no doubt put it.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2014)

Random question as I only watched the highlights. Was there a reason the breakaway was allowed to build up such a gap for the first time this Tour? Was it a different strategy for a hilly stage instead of the flat ones of late?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Random question as I only watched the highlights. Was there a reason the breakaway was allowed to build up such a gap for the first time this Tour? Was it a different strategy for a hilly stage instead of the flat ones of late?


Earlier days there's more people within touching distance of the yellow jersey so their teams will chase down breaks. And the earlier stages were mostly flatter so the sprinters teams will be chasing down breaks too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> My take on yesterday's minor hills, Nibbles was looking great until the final few metres, if he missed a gear that explains it. Porte looked like he was just hanging on.
> Great win from Kadri and a fine effort from Yates.
> I expect Contador to put time into Nibs over the big climbs but will it be enough, that is the question. As Sean would no doubt put it.


Nibali says he didn't have a mechanical problem. He told L'Equipe that he'd misjudged the way the finish would develop - he'd led for too long and then had difficulty responding to Contador in the final push.

*VINCENZO NIBALI A-T-IL ÉTÉ VICTIME D’UN PROBLEME MECANIQUE ?*
Quand Alberto Contador est parti à l’abordage dans la dernière montée, Vincenzo Nibali a été le seul à pouvoir le suivre. Dans les 100 derniers mètres, l’Italien a finalement lâché et laissé filer trois secondes («_ce n’est pas très important_»), samedi à Gérardmer. Certains observateurs ont alors cru que le Maillot Jaune avait été gêné par un problème mécanique : «_Pas du tout_, a expliqué Nibali devant la presse. _J’ai fait une erreur dans mon choix de développement. J’ai emmené trop gros et c’était compliqué de suivre Contador dans le final explosif_.»​


----------



## jifdave (13 Jul 2014)

getting my prediction in early today, if nibali is with contador at the top of the final climb, i expect him to push the descent and put time into contador. especially if wet


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Jul 2014)

I have a feeling that Europcar may try something today - Voeckler or Rolland. Saying that, neither are particularly on form, but... if the GC are saving their energies for tomorrow, a contender within 8 minutes of yellow on the escape, could light up the race...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Earlier days there's more people within touching distance of the yellow jersey so their teams will chase down breaks. And the earlier stages were mostly flatter so the sprinters teams will be chasing down breaks too.


And also, most of the riders probably fancied an easier day after a week of hard racing. The GC riders' teams were watching each other, the sprinters knew that they didn't stand a chance, and the other teams had already battled it out at the start of the stage to get into the break.

If you and your team were not strong enough to get you into a break only 20 seconds up the road from you, then they are not going to try once the gap is 3 or 4 minutes, therefore it soon stretches out to 10+ minutes.

There have been Tours in the past when the peloton relaxed too much and a break stayed away with a near Tour-winning advantage. Claudio Chiappucci nearly won the 1990 Tour that way. He gained a 10 minute advantage at the start of the race and Greg Lemond didn't claw it back until the stage 20 time trial.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Earlier days there's more people within touching distance of the yellow jersey so their teams will chase down breaks. And the earlier stages were mostly flatter so the sprinters teams will be chasing down breaks too.





ColinJ said:


> And also, most of the riders probably fancied an easier day after a week of hard racing. The GC riders' teams were watching each other, the sprinters knew that they didn't stand a chance, and the other teams had already battled it out at the start of the stage to get into the break.
> 
> If you and your team were not strong enough to get you into a break only 20 seconds up the road from you, then they are not going to try once the gap is 3 or 4 minutes, therefore it soon stretches out to 10+ minutes.
> 
> There have been Tours in the past when the peloton relaxed too much and a break stayed away with a near Tour-winning advantage. Claudio Chiappucci nearly won the 1990 Tour that way. He gained a 10 minute advantage at the start of the race and Greg Lemond didn't claw it back until the stage 20 time trial.


Thanks


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2014)

When did Martin become a climber. I raised an eyebrow or two in the Tou de Suisse and they're flickering again now. Someone tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> When did Martin become a climber. I raised an eyebrow or two in the Tou de Suisse and they're flickering again now. Someone tell me I'm wrong.



How very dare you. 

Just go have a look at his palmares and you'll find it littered with excellent climbing performances...surely that's what ITT means next to his name is it not? Some form of French abbreviation to show him as a climber.

And it's not as if he had a pack working together in numbers chasing him all day is it?


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jul 2014)

I thnk h'es best riding on his own like all good time triallers
Keep a steady effort


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I thnk h'es best riding on his own like all good time triallers
> Keep a steady effort



Just not up climbs...


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> When did Martin become a climber. I raised an eyebrow or two in the Tou de Suisse and they're flickering again now. Someone tell me I'm wrong.


He was tolerably good at HTC, IIRC, and he was touted then as a potential GCer.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2014)

Pinot trying to prove that he can descend after all


----------



## RWright (13 Jul 2014)

No chasing Martin down this year.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> He was tolerably good at HTC, IIRC, and he was touted then as a potential GCer.


Hmmm, maybe but that's the first ride I've seen for many a year which makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (13 Jul 2014)

Well deserved win! What blew and sticks in my mind, is Martin's Worlds ITT result last September, when his individual time would have been close to the 2nd, 3rd and 4th teams' TTT time a couple of days earlier over practically the same course.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2014)

Time Trialling is the new climbing! 
Martin 1st, Cancellara 2nd.


----------



## raindog (13 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> and he was touted then as a potential GCer.


^^^^^ this
Martin's a great rider - give him some slack. They weren't exactly massive climbs today.
Jesus, every time someone wins a stage now, unless they're riding for bloody Sky, they're apparently doping.


----------



## StuAff (13 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> ^^^^^ this
> Martin's a great rider - give him some slack. They weren't exactly massive climbs today.
> Jesus, every time someone wins a stage now, unless they're riding for bloody Sky, they're apparently doping.


+1.


----------



## montage (13 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> When did Martin become a climber. I raised an eyebrow or two in the Tou de Suisse and they're flickering again now. Someone tell me I'm wrong.



He's always been decent - the power he can churn out is ridiculous (I think, from an article I read ages ago, in TTs he produces something like 480-500 watts on courses around an hour). Outstanding win from Martin, in a style that many riders can only dream about.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> Jesus, every time someone wins a stage now, unless they're riding for bloody Sky, they're apparently doping.



It has nothing to do with Sky; after many years of watching dopers and dodgy-looking results it's not surprising that eyebrows are raised. 

Martin is best known as one of the world's best time trailers, Cancellara was supposed to be targeting a world hour record; they finish 1st and 2nd in a moderate mountain stage. Why would eyebrows not be raised?


----------



## beastie (13 Jul 2014)

Martin's time up the final climb (cat 3) was 45 seconds slower than Purito.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> ^^^^^ this
> Martin's a great rider - give him some slack. They weren't exactly massive climbs today.
> Jesus, every time someone wins a stage now, unless they're riding for bloody Sky, they're apparently doping.





montage said:


> He's always been decent - the power he can churn out is ridiculous (I think, from an article I read ages ago, in TTs he produces something like 480-500 watts on courses around an hour). Outstanding win from Martin, in a style that many riders can only dream about.


Ok, fair enough. A disinterested peloton and a disorganised chase made it look better than it was.


----------



## raindog (13 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Martin is best known as one of the world's best time trailers, Cancellara was supposed to be targeting a world hour record; they finish 1st and 2nd in a moderate mountain stage. Why would eyebrows not be raised?


Why _should_ they be raised?
They were relatively easy climbs, the GC contenders weren't interested in the stage, and Martin must have targeted it knowing that if he got over that last climb in front, he would use his TTing skills to finish off that last 45k downhill/flat. We've seen similar stages won like that by average riders, why should we be suspicious of one of the most powerful guys in the present peloton doing it?
A great win imo.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Jul 2014)

Fantastic to see der Panzerwagen get away and make it stick this time, wunderbar. And a Frenchman in le maillot jaune for Bastille Day, bravo ! And fine tactical thinking by Nibali & Co.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Was it just me who thought of the "bad old days" as Nibali looked untroubled and stayed in his saddle when Dirty Bertie attacked?



Back to yesterday a minute, so what everyone's saying is that a guy previously assumed to be clean but working for a bloke who's an unrepentant doper is now assumed to be dirty because he can not quite stick with a guy who's an unrepentant doper but is now assumed to be clean because he can only just drop the guy who's now assumed to be doping?

I think I need more evidence...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Back to yesterday a minute, so what everyone's saying is that a guy previously assumed to be clean but working for a bloke who's an unrepentant doper is now assumed to be dirty because he can not quite stick with a guy who's an unrepentant doper but is now assumed to be clean because he can only just drop the guy who's now assumed to be doping?
> 
> I think I need more evidence...


I think you've forgotten to factor in the Asian betting ring pulling their strings....


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Back to yesterday a minute, so what everyone's saying is that a guy previously assumed to be clean but working for a bloke who's an unrepentant doper is now assumed to be dirty because he can not quite stick with a guy who's an unrepentant doper but is now assumed to be clean because he can only just drop the guy who's now assumed to be doping?
> 
> I think I need more evidence...


I feel all naïve when I don't automatically assume a winner is a doper.
It wasn't always I felt this way of course, but I'm inclined to give the benefit of the doubt more these days, unless it's the Tour of Turkey (apart from 2014, of course!)


----------



## smutchin (13 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> the GC contenders weren't interested in the stage



This is the key fact. However good Tony Martin is, he's not good enough to hold off the whole peloton by himself for that long if they're actually intent on catching him...

Wasn't there a stage last year or the year before where he went on a long solo break and was caught literally metres from the line?

edit: looked it up - it was stage 6 of last year's Vuelta.

View: http://youtu.be/BZNgFiovZgk


----------



## raindog (13 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Wasn't there a stage last year or the year before where he went on a long solo break and was caught literally metres from the line?
> 
> edit: looked it up - it was stage 6 of last year's Vuelta.


yes, but there _was_ one in the Tour two or three years ago - I was trying to think which and when while I was watching today's stage.
Somebody'll know


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> They were relatively easy climbs, the GC contenders weren't interested in the stage, etc etc.



Fair enough.


----------



## smutchin (13 Jul 2014)

He was 2nd on the Ventoux stage in 2009. Beat Contador, Schleck, Armstrong and Wiggo. As has been said already, he's always been a decent climber. The only surprise is that he's never really made his mark in the GC.


----------



## tigger (13 Jul 2014)

I thought it was a great and credible ride by Der Panzawagon today. Thoroughly deserved on the peleton's day off.


----------



## HF2300 (13 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think you've forgotten to factor in the Asian betting ring pulling their strings....



Oh yes, of course. I feel such a fool.


----------



## uclown2002 (13 Jul 2014)

http://app.strava.com/activities/165539951

Interesting top speed!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/165539951
> 
> Interesting top speed!!


What is it?


----------



## jifdave (13 Jul 2014)

jifdave said:


> getting my prediction in early today, if nibali is with contador at the top of the final climb, i expect him to push the descent and put time into contador. especially if wet


sport on 


Dogtrousers said:


> What is it?


says 77.8mph but in the analysis its actually 60.2mph, strava often gets silly with speeds


----------



## uclown2002 (13 Jul 2014)

jifdave said:


> sport on
> 
> says 77.8mph but in the analysis its actually 60.2mph, strava often gets silly with speeds


That seems more accurate.


----------



## jarlrmai (13 Jul 2014)

http://app.strava.com/activities/165539951/segments/3850439243

Go home Strava...


----------



## RhythMick (13 Jul 2014)

Nibbles is 6-4 to win outright on Bet365..

Contador is 10/11...!


----------



## raindog (14 Jul 2014)

killer stage today - everybody ready?


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2014)

So long as Martin doesn't solo to victory


----------



## fimm (14 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> Did you hear Kadri's interview afterwards? Lovely to hear him say he had to get rid of Yates before the final climb otherwise Yates would have beaten him.


 Sorry for dragging up an old post, but I was intrigued by this. Was Kadri just being polite for the English-speaking press? How would he know of someone like Yates, who is in his first year with a big team and who only got called up to the Tour at the last moment? And did he _really _consider Yates a threat?

I was sorry to see Yates caught by the peloton, though.


----------



## Beebo (14 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> So long as Martin doesn't solo to victory


 It will be very inmteresting to see how he goes today, can he recover from yesterdays efforts?
The guy who won on Saturday, (in the polka dot yesterday), had a nightmare yesterday up easy climbs with the peleton going at half speed, which is a good thing to see, if we're looking for signs of a clean race.


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2014)

Martin has proven in the past 2 years he can handle mountainous terrain (back again) like in the beginning of his pro-years. He wouldn't be able to do so in the highest mountains and he wouldn't be able to do so against climbers going for it.
However since the "climbers" in the chasing group didn't went full blow (but accepted the pace from the not-so-great Europcar guys) he could.
Furthermore, he had said at the end of the Saturday stage, he had a great feeling in his legs (which is probably why he put on his TT-suit in the morning of the Sunday stage to go into a long break and have a whack at it).
It was a great feat from a great rider, i'd drop it with that (unless future scientific evidence proves otherwise)

Something that has been for me (a bit too much) under-the-radar, is the other names that took some time back... people like Rolland, Feillu and Machado. Personally I think that Rolland and Feillu won't be that much with it (logic would dictate Rolland to start feeling the Giro in his legs in the later stages and Feillu hasn't shown much consistency in the last years). 
However Machado has been riding a nice season (Criterium international, Giro Trentino, Tour of Slovenia), of course we don't know how he'll do in a 3-week stage, but with this move, he pretty much went from "protected rider/lieutenant for Konig" to NetApp main GC-guy. (Konig was a bit underwhelming this year anyway)
He just might be in with a shot to hold on to a top 10 placing.


----------



## raindog (14 Jul 2014)

fimm said:


> Sorry for dragging up an old post, but I was intrigued by this. Was Kadri just being polite for the English-speaking press? How would he know of someone like Yates, who is in his first year with a big team and who only got called up to the Tour at the last moment? And did he _really _consider Yates a threat?
> 
> I was sorry to see Yates caught by the peloton, though.


I would think the Yates twins reputation is already well known in the peloton.
Simon is just taking every day of this Tour as it comes. I doubt he's got any great ambition. Matt White has said he can drop out any time he wants, no problem.
He might well surprise us yet though.


----------



## RhythMick (14 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> killer stage today - everybody ready?



1.5 km of 18%. Amazing


----------



## beastie (14 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> 1.5 km of 18%. Amazing


Aye there is gonna be a lot of riders in big trouble today, the autobus are gonna have a nightmare to make the cut off if it all goes Garmin mental.......


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> 1.5 km of 18%. Amazing


Just to put this into some kind of perspective for us mortals who pootle around the South of England, and feel quite chuffed with ourselves when we ride up "L'Alpe D'Huez of the South Downs" and have an ice-cream at the top. Let's consider what that means in real terms that we understand (if I've got my maths right).

Ditchling Beacon is about the same length and half the gradient. So it's like cycling up a double sized Beacon in the same distance. And it comes hot on the tails of a section of climb at 7% that is comparable to the Beacon.

And it's just one of four cat 1 climbs in the day. Not to mention three "little" ones.

And to top it all, all that is packed into a stage that is almost exactly 100 miles long. Just to make us feel even more inadequate.


----------



## beastie (14 Jul 2014)

Forza Nibali


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> 1.5 km of 18%. Amazing


And I found 50 - 100 yards of 18% hard!


----------



## mr messy (14 Jul 2014)

!8% is easy..........oh you mean going up the way


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2014)

Lumpy stage? Bastille Day? Voeckler in the break? Who'd have guessed?


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

ITV4 at work, don't tell the boss..


----------



## raindog (14 Jul 2014)

Voeckler and J Rod battling for mountain points in torrential rain - amazing!


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

This is going to be an epic stage.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

More animation than cartoon network.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> More animation than cartoon network.


That's a Mickey Mouse comparison.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2014)

It's not often you see the Green jersey giving it large on the hills is it. Whooo


----------



## Wafer (14 Jul 2014)

> Lumpy stage? Bastille Day? Voeckler in the break? Who'd have guessed?



Pretty much why I got him in my fantasy team! 
Wishing I could take the afternoon off and follow this stage a bit more closely.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

Greips up there as well


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2014)

Contador has a crash


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2014)

Blimey! What happened to Bertie???


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

Doesn't look too bad but they are bandaging the leg.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

Blood and his shoes look knackered.


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2014)

Frame snapped!!


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

wtf.... he hand't come off before had he?


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2014)

Team with him at last, hope he's ok I want to see him beaten by Nibbles.


----------



## BrumJim (14 Jul 2014)

Carbon frame? Melted in the rain, it has.


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2014)

snapped frame...crazy


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Frame snapped!!


He has a slight frame, but still....
That won't do carbon sales figures much good!!!


----------



## HF2300 (14 Jul 2014)

Lost four minutes - and now called for the doctor again


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2014)

You can't just find the nearest forge and fix a carbon frame, they'll all be back on steel by next year.


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2014)

He was/is pretty messed up: knees, shoulder, back all touched.
And he is climbing even more crooked than otherwise, his teammates often have to slow down a bit


----------



## HF2300 (14 Jul 2014)

Sherwen says Contador left 70 metre skid marks in that crash. Apparently the road was quite marked up as well...


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Sherwen says Contador left 70 metre skid marks in that crash. Apparently the road was quite marked up as well...


Must have been on a bit of downhill then.


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> That won't do S-Works carbon sales figures much good!!!



Fixed that for you


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

The live elevation route was on an uphill but who knows...


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

I bet every industrial xray unit in France is booked up tonight.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

Sky and Astana upfront now.


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2014)

By the way... Machado has apparently also seriously crashed, was going to quit, but was perspuaded by the team to continue.
However, even if both can finish this horrible stage, this will be a slaughter of a day (GC-wise)


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2014)

Can't see a thing now. Mist.


----------



## andrew_s (14 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Frame snapped!!


Causing the crash, or as a result of the crash? Or not known?


----------



## accountantpete (14 Jul 2014)

Abandon


----------



## HF2300 (14 Jul 2014)

Contador abandons!


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2014)

Bertie out. Needs a big steak for tea


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2014)

Bertie is out


----------



## Hont (14 Jul 2014)

Turning in to a sh*t tour. But the Vuelta's looking good.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

OMG


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2014)

Conatador out!


----------



## RhythMick (14 Jul 2014)

Contador out


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2014)

We've been robbed this year, with Froome and Contador both out.


----------



## tigger (14 Jul 2014)

Is there any competition for Nibali now?


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2014)

Blinking heck!!!


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2014)

andrew_s said:


> Causing the crash, or as a result of the crash? Or not known?


Dunno yet


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jul 2014)

Contador out now too, that is indeed bad news, after Froome it is really diluting the race now, sad to say.


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2014)

It's Nibbles' to lose now.


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2014)

Please let's not have 10 pages discussing the possibility of a Vuelta with Quintana, Froome and Contador 



tigger said:


> Is there any competition for Nibali now?


Let's hope (for the tension of the race)
but... most likely not


----------



## RhythMick (14 Jul 2014)

tigger said:


> Is there any competition for Nibali now?


Glad I took the 6-4 odds for Nibali now


----------



## BSRU (14 Jul 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Contador out now too, that is indeed bad news, after Froome it is really diluting the race now, sad to say.


I knew I should have entered


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2014)

Even Wiggins would be in with a shout now!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> He was/is pretty messed up: knees, shoulder, back all touched.
> And he is climbing even more crooked than otherwise, his teammates often have to slow down a bit


my guess is some part of the frame maybe caused a pretty bad gash or something, cauchemar !


----------



## Beebo (14 Jul 2014)

Odds on Porte for a Podium now?


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2014)

tigger said:


> Is there any competition for Nibali now?



Kwiatkowski, by the look of it. And Porte, of course.

Don't think you can rule out Valverde, Pinot, Bardet, Rolland, Mollema, Costa, Tejay or Talansky either. Probably others too. That's the one silver lining from Froome and Contador crashing out - could make it the most open race in living memory.

Heck, why not Sagan, the way he's riding?


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2014)

User3094 said:


> Dammit.
> 
> Sir Richard Port....
> 
> C'mon!


Porto?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Even Wiggins would be in with a shout now!


not with todays wet descents though !


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

Sky/Tinkoff-Saxo superteam works for Porte just to deny Nibbles....


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2014)

Bollix and I don't even like the unrepentant doper
No Cav, no Wiggo, no Froome, no Bertie


----------



## Fnaar (14 Jul 2014)

I'm in with a shout now...is it too late to enter?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jul 2014)

On a positive note, so glad to see Tony M in just a maillot pois and none of that matching shorts and helmet etc ridiculousness


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2014)

Fnaar said:


> I'm in with a shout now...is it too late to enter?


No, but you'd be entering from the rear.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (14 Jul 2014)

User3094 said:


> Nah, you're only 10 days behind....



Not if he starts tomorrow...


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Kwiatkowski... Porte... Valverde, Pinot, Bardet, Rolland, Mollema, Costa, Tejay or Talansky either. ... could make it the most open race in living memory.


You can add JVDB () and Peraud as well (then you have about all remaining podium candidates pretty much covered)


smutchin said:


> Heck, why not Sagan, the way he's riding?


Euhhhhmmmm.... no


----------



## Beebo (14 Jul 2014)

Fnaar said:


> I'm in with a shout now...is it too late to enter?


 shouldnt you be posting your spoiler thread telling everyone what has happened?


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> You can add JVDB () and Peraud as well (then you have about all remaining podium candidates pretty much covered)



Yeah, forgot about them but they have to be considered too.


----------



## RhythMick (14 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> Odds on Porte for a Podium now?


10-1 on Bet365


----------



## Beebo (14 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> 10-1 on Bet365


That sounds very generous to me.


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> That sounds very generous to me.


That's what I thought.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

So Millar casting aspersions on Martin on Twitter.


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> So Millar casting aspersions on Martin on Twitter.


What's he saying?


----------



## BSRU (14 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> What's he saying?


He's questioning Martin being on the front for 10 mins and pulling away from the peloton again.


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> could make it the most open race in living memory.


Well... (clearly putting this forward) not wishing anybody this, but the way this race is going (Froome pre-race fav 1 out day 5, Contador pre-race fav 2 out day 10), Nibbels might crash out on day 15. 
That could/should definitely make it the most open race ever
(Oh, and of course according to the same logic, we would see Valverde crashing out on stage 20)


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> What's he saying?


 
*David MillarVerified account*‏@*millarmind*27m
I know the TdF is all very dramatic today, but has anybody else noticed Tony Martin is putting time into the peloton on his own. Again


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2014)

Not saying anything directly but...


----------



## montage (14 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> 10-1 on Bet365


Great odds, I would say Porte is favourite now if he can avoid losing. 18 mins in one day


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2014)

User3094 said:


> Clearly smacked off his tits.


Millar?


----------



## RhythMick (14 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> That sounds very generous to me.


That's for the outright. I put a tenner on Porte yesterday and £20 on Nibbles at 6-4.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2014)

Wot? Nobody joining me and @laurence in the Kwiatkowski fan club?


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2014)

I think Millar is being a bit premature. The gap seems to be closing and there are still two very tough Cat 1 climbs to come...

Also, he doesn't appear to be riding for himself today but riding for Kwiatkowski, so I'd be very surprised if he's with the leaders at the finish.


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> ..., he doesn't appear to be riding for himself today but riding for Kwiatkowski...


Of course Martin is and even if they bring in the escape group (and it's looking more and more like it), Kwiatkowski won't even have spended much energy, so should still be able to climb with the best (if he is as good as the best)


----------



## woohoo (14 Jul 2014)

tigger said:


> Is there any competition for Nibali now?



Horner ?


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

18% coming up


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

So Contador went over someone else's broken bike as it was being changed?


----------



## BrumJim (14 Jul 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Contador out now too, that is indeed bad news, after Froome it is really diluting the race now, sad to say.


And(y) Schleck!


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2014)

Sky now showing themselves at the front


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

18% coming up so lets have an ad break, ************ you ITV


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jul 2014)

Gives us time to take a pee!


----------



## Twizit (14 Jul 2014)

From the Tour live feed:

Questioned by letour.fr, Tinkoff-Saxo's directeur sportif Philippe Mauduit who jumped in the second team car to let a free seat to Alberto Contador after his retirement explained: “Alberto badly crashed. His right knee is seriously injured. The crash has been violent. I have his shoe with me, it's completely destroyed. According to some rumors, his bike has been broken but that's not the case. A bike fell from our racks after we fixed Nicolas Roche's bike. It's obviously too early to establish a diagnostic for Alberto. Once he'll reach the finish, he'll undergo an x-ray examination. Before pulling out, he told us that he was in an awful pain and he couldn't go any further on his bike. It's a pity because everything had gone well since the beginning of the Tour. We had a plan and today's race was unfolding exactly as we wanted. In a fraction of a second, it all fell apart, so we're immensely sad. Tomorrow, it's a rest day. After tomorrow, a new battle will begin. We'll stay united and a new Tour de France will begin for us.”


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

That's what all those HIGH5 bottles are for.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

Martin now looking like I do on a climb now.


----------



## RhythMick (14 Jul 2014)

Did Tony Martin just bonk ?


----------



## Twizit (14 Jul 2014)

Yep! He's just dropped off the pace big style and looks like he's peddling squares


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> Did Tony Martin just bonk ?



Hardly surprising the way he's been riding today. Good effort.


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2014)

what a job Tony Martin done


----------



## Twizit (14 Jul 2014)

Astana now leading the chase


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> So long as Martin doesn't solo to victory


Phew!


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2014)

Talansky's looking strong. Just saying.


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Talansky's looking strong. Just saying.


You mean while's he at the back of the peloton?


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Talansky's looking strong. Just saying.


 he was getting dropped


----------



## montage (14 Jul 2014)

I bet Purito is regretting losing all the time on purpose now!


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2014)

Damn. Silly boy. Who was I looking at near the front of the pack then? (edit: I just realised I'm getting my Talanskys and my Tejays mixed up. Oops! These young Americans all look the same to me. Even when they're in completely different team jerseys.)

This is the problem with trying to watch the race while also pretending to do some work...


----------



## RhythMick (14 Jul 2014)

Another one over the handlebars, gracefully done though


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2014)

Well, Scarponi dropping away, might be the winning move for Rodriguez


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2014)

Scarponi with a crash


----------



## beastie (14 Jul 2014)

Top descending by Kwiakowski that


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2014)

Who is with Porte, Nieve? cant see G


----------



## beastie (14 Jul 2014)

Kwia looks cooked with the last climb still to go.


----------



## RhythMick (14 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> Scarponi with a crash



I thought that hay bale was very strategically placed ...


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jul 2014)

G is till there 

Purito ging for it now


----------



## RhythMick (14 Jul 2014)

What a finishing climb ...


----------



## beastie (14 Jul 2014)

Purito might hang on. Kwia will bet caught I think.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jul 2014)

Hoping Gallopin can just claw enough back to keep Jaune for Bastille Day, mais...


----------



## beastie (14 Jul 2014)

That's a good effort for Scarponi to get back after his chute, and then drill the climb.


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2014)

Attack!!!!!!!!


----------



## RhythMick (14 Jul 2014)

There goes Nibbles


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jul 2014)

Will Nibbles catch Purito ? Could be perfect timing that attack.


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2014)

Porte attacks


----------



## RhythMick (14 Jul 2014)

Porte trying to get someone else to take the front there ...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jul 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Will Nibbles catch Purito ? Could be perfect timing that attack.


Yes... Will Porte catch Nibbles ?


----------



## RhythMick (14 Jul 2014)

blimey - thought he was crashing on that corner


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jul 2014)

Well done that man, a great stage win. Sitting in the bunch most of the day can certainly pay off.


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2014)

what a stage that was


----------



## beastie (14 Jul 2014)

Nibali looks very very strong. I think Contador would have struggled to gain time needed with him in that form. It's a real shame that the two big favourites are out, la Vuelta is going to be the biggest showdown of the year now.


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2014)

The way things are going Nibbles will probably slip in the shower and break his leg during the rest day.


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2014)

Who was that really old bloke being interviewed in the background when G was on?


----------



## montage (14 Jul 2014)

There have been some great days of racing and fantastic feats, but in terms of the GC this tour is farked up. Unfortunately for nibbles the question of whether he won this tour via default will always be asked, much as with the 2013 giro.


The organisers of the Vuelta must be licking their lips in anticipation of the showdown that awaits us!


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2014)

Nibali then. See you at the Vuelta.


----------



## tigger (14 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Nibali then. See you at the Vuelta.



Feels like a bit of an anti-climax now doesn't it?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2014)

Pinot for GC!!! 

It could happen.


----------



## RhythMick (14 Jul 2014)

Rui Costa...


----------



## RhythMick (14 Jul 2014)

Porte at 10=1 now looks very generous


----------



## raindog (14 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Pinot for GC!!!
> 
> It could happen.


was that fantastic, or what?  
great ride


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> was that fantastic, or what?
> great ride



Not see it yet, just caught up with the not very live text updates when I got home.


----------



## HF2300 (14 Jul 2014)

tigger said:


> Feels like a bit of an anti-climax now doesn't it?



If the rest of the stages are like that one (though preferably without the chutes) it'll be a great tour even if His Nibbles does win. Not sure it looks that much of a foregone conclusion though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2014)

It should be better with the favourites out, more people will think they can have a go at GC and it'll be no easy task for Team Evil to keep Nibali at the top. Should be en exciting 2 weeks.

Especially with stage 11 looking primed for the climbing skills of Tony Martin


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2014)

Fractured tibia and he gets back on the bike, oooooooff!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contador-fractured-tibia-in-tour-de-france-crash

Where did the story of the broken bike come from then?


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2014)

Apparently it was someone else's bike.


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Fractured tibia and he gets back on the bike, oooooooff!
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contador-fractured-tibia-in-tour-de-france-crash
> 
> Where did the story of the broken bike come from then?



I heard something about one falling off the team car.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2014)

This post from @Twizit quotes the live feed on the letour.fr site



> Tinkoff-Saxo's directeur sportif Philippe Mauduit ..."According to some rumors, his bike has been broken but that's not the case. A bike fell from our racks after we fixed Nicolas Roche's bike"


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2014)

Just seen a twitter feed of the broken bike with No31 on it. Down tube snapped in half, and stays ripped from seat tube.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2014)

Hmm, photo isn't Contador's bike - different colour !!! Yellow and black


----------



## raindog (14 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> It should be better with the favourites out, more people will think they can have a go at GC and it'll be no easy task for Team Evil to keep Nibali at the top


that's exactly what Jalabert said after Berto crashed out


----------



## raindog (14 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Where did the story of the broken bike come from then?


it was a loada twitter


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2014)

I managed to stay out of here all day and watch the highlights without knowing what happened, Nibili made it look very easy


----------



## laurence (14 Jul 2014)

great effort by Kwiato, Martin was awesome. 

what a Tour this is, Bertie looked incredibly battered, Nibbles looked serene. once again Valverde stays in the hunt. allez.


----------



## jifdave (14 Jul 2014)

@friebos dan friebe on twitter said:


> contadors second bike WAS broken because it had fallen off the Tinkoff team car early in stage, BUT he never used it.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (14 Jul 2014)

How infuriating for the race, of course it could blow it wide open but I don't think it will...I think it means that Nibali has already won.

No Wiggins, no Froome, no Cav, no Quintana, an out of form Purito, no Bouhanni. The Vuelta should be good and it makes you wonder whether committing to only one tour is that good an idea? Don't put your oeufs all in one panier? Rolland and Kwiatkowski seem to be doing alright and whilst it's early days, they've had a full season of racing.

Interesting what Lemond was saying about the carbon wheels - nothing new I suppose - and from my own experience, the deep sections are crap on a descent and if the brake technology is that poor on those with non-aluminium surfaces (which is most of them) then they're a waste of time on some stages. The brakes are, after all, the fastest thing on a racing bike...

Oh well, come on Coquard and Pinot. Porte I fear will spend a lot of the tour staring at Nibali's backside.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> that's exactly what Jalabert said after Berto crashed out



Wise man.

Mrs Marmion is learning, on hearing of Dirty Bertie's injuries she said "never mind that, how's his bike?" 

Anyway, a great stage, my eyebrows remained flat all the way through, not the slightest sign of a flicker of raisedness...


----------



## Monsieur Remings (14 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Wise man.
> 
> Mrs Marmion is learning, on hearing of Dirty Bertie's injuries she said "never mind that, how's his bike?"
> 
> Anyway, a great stage, my eyebrows remained flat all the way through, not the slightest sign of a flicker of raisedness...



And my finer half actually knew who he was and understood the gravity of the situation! I was impressed.


----------



## Shadowfax (14 Jul 2014)

Who gives a toss about the GC ! Ive got 11 one day races to look forward to.

Smile.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Wise man.
> 
> Mrs Marmion is learning, on hearing of Dirty Bertie's injuries she said "never mind that, how's his bike?"
> 
> Anyway, a great stage, my eyebrows remained flat all the way through, not the slightest sign of a flicker of raisedness...


of course they (your eyebrows) didnt flicker, Nibbles time was 30 seconds slower than Froomes when he won on the same climb last time.


----------



## tigger (14 Jul 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> of course they (your eyebrows) didnt flicker, Nibbles time was 30 seconds slower than Froomes when he won on the same climb last time.



Different stage in 2012 though, only preceded by 2 x cat 3s when Froome won. And very different weather. it's impossible to compare these things


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Pinot for GC!!!
> 
> It could happen.


No longer an outlandish shout, I reckon. He seems to have refound his descending mojo after last summer and he never lost his ascending mojo.
Still, I think that his name should be spelled Thibault Pineau just to celebrate French's elaborate ways of not using the letter o.


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No longer an outlandish shout, I reckon. He seems to have refound his descending mojo after last summer and he never lost his ascending mojo.
> Still, I think that his name should be spelled Thibault Pineau just to celebrate French's elaborate ways of not using the letter o.


2 Pineau's are quite enough for confusion, DFM


----------



## StuAff (14 Jul 2014)

If the drop out rate continues Cheng Ji's going to be in contention....

OK, maybe not!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> 2 Pineau's are quite enough for confusion, DFM


Enough to make you lose your meaux jault!


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2014)

Can Pinot TT?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Can Pinot TT?


He was in the top 10 in the Romandie TT earlier this year, and beat Nibali in doing so.

He also rode a good TT in 2012 Tour to hold off Roche (11th) and Kreuziger (12th) (edit: it was Kloden, not Kreuziger) - I think it was Kreuziger - to retain his top 10 Tour position. (Edit again: Nibali beat him by about 2 minutes in the final TT of the 2012 Tour, which was a similar distance to this years TT)

He's not the best but not crap, put it that way.


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> He was in the top 10 in the Romandie TT earlier this year, and beat Nibali in doing so.
> 
> He also rode a good TT in 2012 Tour to hold off Roche (11th) and Kreuziger (12th) (edit: it was Kloden, not Kreuziger) - I think it was Kreuziger - to retain his top 10 Tour position. (Edit again: Nibali beat him by about 2 minutes in the final TT of the 2012 Tour, which was a similar distance to this years TT)
> 
> He's not the best but not crap, put it that way.


Have you considered googling *before* you post a load of unedited cobblers?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Have you considered googling *before* you post a load of unedited cobblers?



At least I edit my cobblers, unlike some who think it's a requirement to post cobblers.


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2014)

He should beat Valverde though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> He should beat Valverde though.



He'll definitely do better than Froome and Dirty Bertie.


----------



## perplexed (15 Jul 2014)

I can forgive most things, but the naffest of naff 'thumb-sucking' celebration as Nibbali crossed the line was too much for my delicate sensibilities.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2014)

perplexed said:


> I can forgive most things, but the naffest of naff 'thumb-sucking' celebration as Nibbali crossed the line was too much for my delicate sensibilities.


Maybe he's just a fan of Former a Liverpool footballer Luis Garcia?


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2014)

I'd like to see Pinot win, or Bardet or Tejay. I can't muster the enthusiasm to cheer for Porte or Nibali, for some reason. 

But as long as Valverde is nowhere near the podium, I'll be happy.


----------



## The Couch (15 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> I'd like to see Pinot win, or Bardet or Tejay. I can't muster the enthusiasm to cheer for Porte or Nibali, for some reason.
> 
> But as long as Valverde is nowhere near the podium, I'll be happy.


Personally don't have any problem with Nibali. He absolutely dominated the 2013 Giro (and gave it his all in the Vuelta and World Champs), he hasn't come out of nowhere, but has slowly gotten better, he's level-headed (during and after races) and gives polite and smart answers in his interviews.
Of course, as most people, I am bummed that - most likely - there isn't going to be much of a fight for 1st place.

Valverde will need to create quite a buffer between him and and the other podium candidates (to cover his very probable time loss in the flat TT). However, it wouldn't surprise me that the more the race goes to the higher climbs, the more others (Pinot, Porte, Bardet,...) will have a bad day and he should get stronger


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2014)

Seems as though Contador was taking big risks on the descent, as is his wont.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contador-crashed-twice-on-one-descent

Porte and Froome accused him of the same thing last year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2014)

And before we move too far on, just a quick "chapeau" to Gallopin who did the yellow jersey proud in yesterday's stage - a suitcase of pain, etc...


----------



## Shadowfax (15 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Pinot for GC!!!
> 
> It could happen.


 In the post race interview he exclaimed,
" Zut Alors marmers it was Bastille day and I knew you would be watching ! but can you stop building up my part now as that's it for this tour."

That was how I translated it anyway.

Thumbs up.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> Personally don't have any problem with Nibali. He absolutely dominated the 2013 Giro (and gave it his all in the Vuelta and World Champs), he hasn't come out of nowhere, but has slowly gotten better, he's level-headed (during and after races) and gives polite and smart answers in his interviews.



I like him, I think he's probably clean, I just can't get excited by the thought of him winning without Contador or Froome there to really test him.


----------



## raindog (15 Jul 2014)

I'd be really happy to see Nibali win. I like him much more than Froome or Berto, and it's hardly his fault if his main opponents can't stay upright on their bikes.

Anyroad, we've still got two weeks of glorious racing ahead of us.
Feel a bit lost today with no stage.


----------



## Dave Davenport (15 Jul 2014)

An essential requirement for winning a bike race is not to crash. So far, of the main contenders Nibbles is looking like the best at that particular skill.


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> And before we move too far on, just a quick "chapeau" to Gallopin who did the yellow jersey proud in yesterday's stage - a suitcase of pain, etc...


I think you'll find it was 'une valise of pain'
Or a basket of bread?


----------



## Shadow (15 Jul 2014)

We have a rest day. Yes, we may feel a little 'lost' because there is no racing today; I think the riders deserve it. I am knackered just watching what has been an incredible first 10 stages. Even the first few 'sprint' stages had more interest this year, it has so far been an excellent parcours. Monsieur Prudhomme and team deserve some credit for this.

Highlights? So many to choose from and we can discuss/argue about them all til the Vuelta. And not just the stage winners too. Of one thing I am certain, in spite of VN's seeming inexorable ride to yellow in Paris, there will be more great racing to come in the next 11 stages to keep us all happy. (Or not, depending on who you like to follow!)

Chapeau Le Tour!


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2014)

It's still mind-blowing to me that these guys have cycled 100 miles + and done all that climbing at pretty much 25+ every day since last Saturday.


----------



## albion (15 Jul 2014)

Contador 's predicament is why I always go slow down any new hill these days.

What is quite surprising was the bad state of that TDF road. I always thought they fixed every pothole just for the race.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2014)

albion said:


> Contador 's predicament is why I always go slow down any new hill these days.


It isn't normally so bad when you are riding solo because you can scan the road ahead for hazards.

The worst thing is when you ride down fast twisty descents on sunny days under tree cover. Scattered shadows are very good at disguising potholes!


----------



## Dave Davenport (15 Jul 2014)

These rest days are all very well but I'm having to strip blinking wall paper, it's not very restful I can tell you! Thank goodness it's back to sitting in front of the telly tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## BSRU (15 Jul 2014)

Apparently Cancellara has quit the tour today.


----------



## Wafer (15 Jul 2014)

Looks that way from twitter.
"travelling home to get good rest and restart the mind and body for the last part of the season."


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> These rest days are all very well but I'm having to strip blinking wall paper, it's not very restful I can tell you! Thank goodness it's back to sitting in front of the telly tomorrow afternoon.


Wot's this blinking wallpaper? One minute you see it and then you don't?


----------



## Dave Davenport (15 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Wot's this blinking wallpaper? One minute you see it and then you don't?


There is some 70's stuff a couple of layers down that makes your eyes go funny.


----------



## Ganymede (15 Jul 2014)




----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2014)

That's an AG2R shirt, isn't it?

Jersey, I should say. Brain fade.


----------



## charley bradley (15 Jul 2014)

a shame that contador is now not in the tour as he makes the race more exciting to watch with all of his attacks but nibali also attacks but i dont think anyone will be able to attack him and stay away on a mountain.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jul 2014)

charley bradley said:


> a shame that contador is now not in the tour as he makes the race more exciting to watch with all of his attacks but nibali also attacks but i dont think anyone will be able to attack him and stay away on a mountain.


Well Gallopin got time out of him the other day so it can happen. OK I know the team will chase down more dangerous riders but nothing is certain


----------



## coffeejo (15 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well Gallopin got time out of him the other day so it can happen. OK I know the team will chase down more dangerous riders but nothing is certain


Gallopin wasn't exactly a threat to the competition overall so it probably made a nice break for Nibali knowing that the Frenchman was highly unlikely to hold onto the yellow jersey for more than 24 hours.


----------



## Ganymede (15 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> Apparently Cancellara has quit the tour today.


This seems odd to me. It just looks like he's got bored and wandered off. Does he think it's not worth staying if he can't win or something? I don't really understand this, surely if he wants to rest up for challenges later in the season he shouldn't have started - maybe someone else would have liked his place on the team. Am I just missing something really obvious here that true aficionados are aware of? (perfectly possible, as a bit of a noob).


----------



## screenman (15 Jul 2014)

I am glad to see Contador who is a convicted druggie out.


----------



## Dave Davenport (15 Jul 2014)

screenman said:


> I am glad to see Contador who is a convicted druggie out.



I'd rather have seen Nibbles beat him fair and square.


----------



## Saluki (15 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> It isn't normally so bad when you are riding solo because you can scan the road ahead for hazards.
> 
> The worst thing is when you ride down fast twisty descents on sunny days under tree cover. Scattered shadows are very good at disguising potholes!


and cow poo, as I discovered not so long ago  Hubster didn't want me to get back in the car for the trip home.


----------



## screenman (15 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> I'd rather have seen Nibbles beat him fair and square.



So would I but I am sure his past would reflect on his performance, but who knows.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2014)

BBC Radio 2 have just said that Geraint Jones is doing well in the Tour. Anyone heard of him?


----------



## Saluki (15 Jul 2014)

perplexed said:


> I can forgive most things, but the naffest of naff 'thumb-sucking' celebration as Nibbali crossed the line was too much for my delicate sensibilities.


What was that about?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2014)

BSRU said:


> Apparently Cancellara has quit the tour today.



http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/jul/15/fabian-cancellara-withdraws-tour-de-france-2014


----------



## Ganymede (15 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/jul/15/fabian-cancellara-withdraws-tour-de-france-2014


Yeah, see what I mean? No real reason. Surely if he's started he should finish unless bad health or crashes put him out?


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> This seems odd to me. It just looks like he's got bored and wandered off. Does he think it's not worth staying if he can't win or something? I don't really understand this, surely if he wants to rest up for challenges later in the season he shouldn't have started - maybe someone else would have liked his place on the team. Am I just missing something really obvious here that true aficionados are aware of? (perfectly possible, as a bit of a noob).


As Tom Jones said, it's not unusual… ..

Trek, his team, have no real objectives left in the race and their leader is way down in the GC. Cancellara probably has few stages left he can target, plus he's had a hard season already, as he targets the classics early on. He'll re-focus for the Worlds in September. There may be other reasons too but I've not read anything yet………… . Is my guess.


----------



## Ganymede (15 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> As Tom Jones said, it's not unusual… ..
> 
> Trek, his team, have no real objectives left in the race and their leader is way down in the GC. Cancellara probably has few stages left he can target, plus he's had a hard season already, as he targets the classics early on. He'll re-focus for the Worlds in September. There may be other reasons too but I've not read anything yet………… . Is my guess.


Thanks Crackle, that makes sense. (See? I just don't know anyfink.)


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2014)

I was whizzing down a Pennine descent this afternoon at about 55 kph. The surface was bumpy, with the odd pothole. It struck me that it was similar to the descent that Contador was doing when he crashed, except that he was supposedly doing 60 kph (I have since read maybe 70 - 80 kph!) at the time, and obviously was surrounded by lots of other riders. I toyed with the idea of taking one hand off the bars to see what doing the descent one-handed felt like, but thought better of it. At that moment my front wheel hit a large rut that I hadn't spotted ... 

I know those guys are great bike handlers, but sometimes I think that 'familiarity breeds contempt'!

I've seen riders get the sleeves of their jackets caught in the front wheel on descents. I actually think they wouldn't lose much time just stopping and putting on/taking off the jacket safely.

I've even seen riders who had tried to adjust front wheel computer magnets on descents and lopped fingers off!


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I was whizzing down a Pennine descent this afternoon at about 55 kph. The surface was bumpy, with the odd pothole. It struck me that it was similar to the descent that Contador was doing when he crashed, except that he was supposedly doing 60 kph at the time, and obviously was surrounded by lots of other riders. I toyed with the idea of taking one hand off the bars to see what doing the descent one-handed felt like, but thought better of it. At that moment my front wheel hit a large rut that I hadn't spotted ...
> 
> I know those guys are great bike handlers, but sometimes I think that 'familiarity breeds contempt'!
> 
> ...


Yes they'll take off leg warmers while riding


----------



## coffeejo (15 Jul 2014)

Did you see the guy last week who changed his shoe whilst cycling?


----------



## laurence (15 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> As Tom Jones said, it's not unusual… ..
> 
> Trek, his team, have no real objectives left in the race and their leader is way down in the GC. Cancellara probably has few stages left he can target, plus he's had a hard season already, as he targets the classics early on. He'll re-focus for the Worlds in September. There may be other reasons too but I've not read anything yet………… . Is my guess.



hour record has been touted. shame to see him out, he's not looked his best, but when he hammered past me at harrogate it was wonderful to see.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Thanks Crackle, that makes sense. (See? I just don't know anyfink.)


Trek have done little this year, with a few exceptions and were originally formed around the Schlecks as Leopard Trek, who have also done little, not just this year but the last few. Frank got banned foe a few years and most people think him and Andy got their original results (2010 ish) with some 'help'.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Trek have done little this year, with a few exceptions and were originally formed around the Schlecks as *Leopard Schleck*, who have also done little, not just this year but the last few. Frank got banned foe a few years and most people think him and Andy got their original results (2010 ish) with some 'help'.



FTFY


----------



## RWright (15 Jul 2014)

I wonder what Nairo Quintana is thinking about.


----------



## Beebo (15 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> BBC Radio 2 have just said that Geraint Jones is doing well in the Tour. Anyone heard of him?


Howzat!


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2014)

Itv said pinot to Sky, wot! Peter Kennaugh talked hard too. I think he's right though.


----------



## roadrash (15 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Itv said pinot to Sky, wot! Peter Kennaugh talked hard too. I think he's right though.


 
I just watched that, Re Peter Kennaugh, i get the impression he was more than a little p!ssed of with the gaffer for being left out of the tour, i think hes proved hes up for a stint in the vuelta .


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2014)

Pinot to Sky is not good  Don't do it Thibaut!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Pinot to Sky is not good  Don't do it Thibaut!


Why is that not good? Do you think he should stay with a French team?


----------



## charley bradley (15 Jul 2014)

upset that Caracalla has quit the tour. all of my favorite riders are quiting.


----------



## charley bradley (15 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Why is that not good? Do you think he should stay with a French team?



sky have already got a few gc riders that are capable of getting good results or winning. it will make races boring if they have to strong a team and he probably wouldnt get the same opertunitys and end up working for froome.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Why is that not good? Do you think he should stay with a French team?



I reckon his progression has been aided by being at FDJ and that going to Sky will result in him never reaching his full potential.

Sky had/have many "under-achievers" in their ranks in terms of riders failing to reach their potential, and I think it is partly to do with how the team operates and thinks.

I also think the end is in sight for Sky as we know them. So that might be a change for the good, and might even involve a change of management/sponsorship arrangements/focus, etc

But I reckon Pinot will go backwards in his development in the current Sky environment.


----------



## Shadowfax (15 Jul 2014)

Just look at G Jones for proof of the above statement.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I reckon his progression has been aided by being at FDJ and that going to Sky will result in him never reaching his full potential.
> 
> Sky had/have many "under-achievers" in their ranks in terms of riders failing to reach their potential, and I think it is partly to do with how the team operates and thinks.
> 
> ...


I take the point that FDJ have been doing some great development work, particularly over the last couple of years. And TP getting his confidence back on the hills after a pretty dire loss of nerve last summer seems to indicate that team and rider have been doing good constructive work together. But that willingness to work might serve him well at Sky too, so I'm loath to see it as a dead-end route for him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But that willingness to work might serve him well at Sky too, so I'm loath to see it as a dead-end route for him.



I can't see much in the way of anything constructive happening at Sky. But I hope I am proved wrong - if, indeed, he does go.


----------



## Shadowfax (15 Jul 2014)

Brailsford has already stated he'd like to give the french a TDF winner, all part of the Brailsford ego trip probably.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Brailsford has already stated he'd like to give the french a TDF winner, all part of the Brailsford ego trip probably.


The ITV programme which mentioned Thibault to Sky rumour also said that Brailsford had claimed that he'd been misquoted on the French winner bit. Meanwhile, I reckon Pinot has a good chance of ending higher up in the GC classification than Porte. Even though I'll be rooting for Porte.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Jul 2014)

Candelabra quitting just grates, after his anti-cobble rant the other day and now he needs to 'rest up' for 2 months to prepare for the Worlds, wtf, he can be such a hardman and then he does this. Someone somewhere could have had a Tour spot if he knew he would jack, Trek should just throw in the towel now. 
And TeamBora ?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Jul 2014)

Looks like I now need a new kitchen stove and fan system to go along with my Quickstep flooring and Belkin router.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jul 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Candelabra quitting just grates, after his anti-cobble rant the other day and now he needs to 'rest up' for 2 months to prepare for the Worlds, wtf, he can be such a hardman and then he does this. Someone somewhere could have had a Tour spot if he knew he would jack, Trek should just throw in the towel now.
> 
> And TeamBora ?


A matter between Fabs and his team. As usual he was in top form for the Spring classics, winning the Ronde, and he's clearly agreed with his team to target the Worlds. It's just not feasible to ride the Tour full gas in between. Any criticism about him taking a colleague's place shoul be levelled at his team management, it was their call.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Did you see the guy last week who changed his shoe whilst cycling?


I was impressed. I'd not manage that in a million years.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2014)

I guess it would be undo fasteners, remove foot, reach down unclip shoe throw to the side, put on replacement show clip in, tighten fasteners.


----------



## Hont (16 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> I'd rather have seen Nibbles beat him fair and square.


That assumes that Nibbles is riding clean, which not everyone is convinced of. I heard Purito's aeroplane comment and immediately wondered if that was rider's code, in the manner that Armstrong used to be compared to a motorcycle.


----------



## Hont (16 Jul 2014)

Cycle Sport Tour preview edition....







Kittel must be sh*tting himself.


----------



## Beebo (16 Jul 2014)

Contador thinks he wont be at the Vuelta because his injuries wont heal in time.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/28323402


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> Contador thinks he wont be at the Vuelta because his injuries wont heal in time.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/28323402



I'd assume the same goes for Froome too. Talk of a Contador vs Froome showdown at the Vuelta is certainly premature.


----------



## Beebo (16 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> I'd assume the same goes for Froome too. Talk of a Contador vs Froome showdown at the Vuelta is certainly premature.


Froome seems to think he will be OK, if his tweets are anything to go by.
But a double injury to both hands would make training very hard, and the race is only in a months time.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Did you see the guy last week who changed his shoe whilst cycling?


I've been known to reach down and adjust my trouser clips while riding. Does that count?


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> That assumes that Nibbles is riding clean, which not everyone is convinced of. I heard Purito's aeroplane comment and immediately wondered if that was rider's code, in the manner that Armstrong used to be compared to a motorcycle.


Remember Nibbles comment when Horner went past him at the Vuelta last year as though he doubted Hornder's performance (didn't we all?)


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Jul 2014)

Really enjoying this Tour actually. Nothing could have been predicted that has happened so far! 

Well except the fact that we can't seem to escape the questioning of performances. Sometimes it is fair to question due to unnatural leap in performance of the accused rider, sometimes it is even almost justified. Sadly though sometimes it is merely because someone is performing well or leading the race. 

With Nibali it just grates. Not only has he been consistently at a high level for years, he has done so in an era where it would be near impossible to dope with the bio passport and current tests in place. It's not like he is mediocre one week and then dominating races the next. His rise has been a slow and steady one which can quite easily be traced by looking at his Palmares. 
Try and remember that the reason he is looking so amazing in the mountains is because he isn't riding away from Froome and Contador - two riders who can really hurt Nibali with their constant attacks and accelerations. He is also a rider who knows how and when his body will peak with the right training, much the same as Froome. 

I just find it very tiresome that after a big performance a clean rider can be questioned on not only their professionalism but their ethics in sport too.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Jul 2014)

User3094 said:


> yehbut Tony Martin


Lol, he's maybe not human! But if he's a German built machine i still think he is a clean one.


----------



## montage (16 Jul 2014)

User3094 said:


> yehbut Tony Martin



The man in the peloton with the most power demonstrated that he has a shoot tonne of power, I don't get the doubt


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> in an era where it would be near impossible to dope



That's what they want you to think!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (16 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> That's what they want you to think!


Tongue in cheek?


----------



## The Couch (16 Jul 2014)

(only?!) 3 riders in the attack today, so should be manageable for Cannondale, Katusha, OGE,...? to control and start the real race on the finishing climbs or go for the sprint


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Just watching the Live feed on the ITV Website (the one you pay about £3 for and get a continuous view without the adverts), and it is/was showing the finish line. There was a guy and a woman whizzing about on some sort of contraption that I have never seen before. It was like a Segway, only without any handle, it fitted between their feet and they just seemed to go.

Any ideas what they are??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Its about to start broadcasting the race in a few mins, so..... Bye for now!

Oh yes, and I heard them predicting Roche (the Australian guy did anyway.... I think) and that the Oyonnax will be pronounced with the 'x', despite what they have heard the locals say....


----------



## Beebo (16 Jul 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Just watching the Live feed on the ITV Website, and it is/was showing the finish line. There was a guy and a woman whizzing about on some sort of contraption that I have never seen before. It was like a Segway, only without any handle, it fitted between their feet and they just seemed to go.
> 
> Any ideas what they are??


 it's a solowheel. basically an electric unicycle!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Breakaway 5.09 ahead, The Swiss Champion, a Cofedis rider and a Bretagnne Seche rider

Elmiger, Lemoine and Delaplace


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Peleton is stretched out though


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

4.35 ahead, they have just passed a light aircraft rolling along an airfield next to them!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

100Km to go at Doucier, and the breakaway is 4.04 ahead of Nibali


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Lemoine gets the points in the sprint


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

90KM 4.11


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

87Km and 4.13.

I have things to do here now, so I'll be back later


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2014)

It's like the Guardian live text updates without the humour.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> It's like the Guardian live text updates without the humour.



The problem with the live feed is that I can only do one thing at a time, i.e. I need to come out of it to come onto here and write something, so I try to keep it as quick as possible in case I miss something.

Of course, it is on the telly now, so it isn't so bad!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> it's a solowheel. basically an electric unicycle!



Thanks!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

User3094 said:


> Whole Pelotons just fallen into the river!!!!



There was sod all happening anyway


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

74.2KM, 3.23.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

..... Still sod all happening!


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2014)

Look like a lovely day for a ride over there though.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2014)

Talansky off the back.


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Jul 2014)

By way of emulating the top tour riders I just hit the deck 500 yards from getting home from the club run, own fault took a corner too fast for fixed wheel. I was even wearing a 1980's points jersey for the proper effect.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Jens Voigt has had a puncture, got new rear wheel.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2014)

No 18km with a broken tibia no respect


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> By way of emulating the top tour riders I just hit the deck 500 yards from getting home from the club run, own fault took a corner too fast for fixed wheel. I was even wearing a 1980's points jersey for the proper effect.



Davenport down 500 yards from finish line.


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> No 18km with a broken tibia no respect



Just bleeding elbows, knee and somehow whacked my chin, then 500 yards on the flat. Might as well call me a footballer.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Ok, I'll stop


----------



## suzeworld (16 Jul 2014)

Looks like Phil n Paul really have a reason for going on about Talansky today.

The breakaway will be caught. Only 3 mins at less than 60 km.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2014)

"average speed is 43 MPH", I don't think so mate


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Nice scenery.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Talansky out


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## Saluki (16 Jul 2014)

Hubster watches with the subtitles on, which is an adventure in itself. They just said that Cancellara was out so he could train for the Worlds Temperature in September. So now we know.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Talinsky starts off again, seems to be crying


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Currently suffering Yawn Kelly. Really, who's bright idea was it to let him commentate? 
Don't get me wrong, he obviously knows quite a lot, but jeez!!


----------



## suzeworld (16 Jul 2014)

I can't be doing with Yawn. His voice is so droney I totally lose the plot if I find myself listening to him. Absolutely dire. You'd think someone could train him to do the actual job he's actually supposed to be doing these days.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jul 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Currently suffering Yawn Kelly. Really, who's bright idea was it to let him commentate?
> Don't get me wrong, he obviously knows quite a lot, but jeez!!


Remember the episode of Father Ted with the priest with the "incredibly boring voice"? Kelly makes him sound rather exciting.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Jul 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Talinsky starts off again, seems to be crying



Wegelius says “Andrew came to the Tour with a lot of ambitions. It's a big disillusion for him. He fights and shows his courage. He doesn't want to stop. We hope that he reaches the finishing line. If he's got the legs, he'll come across to the laughing group.”

I suspect the laughing group is a mistranslation.


----------



## BrumJim (16 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Wegelius says “Andrew came to the Tour with a lot of ambitions. It's a big disillusion for him. He fights and shows his courage. He doesn't want to stop. We hope that he reaches the finishing line. If he's got the legs, he'll come across to the laughing group.”
> 
> I suspect the laughing group is a mistranslation.



Appears to be an accepted term:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/blogs/chloe-hoskings-giro-rosa-blog/chloe-hosking-giro-rosa-blog-stage-8
Also see stage 7.
Not too sure what it relates too, though. The autobus?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

39.4KM, 41 seconds


----------



## HF2300 (16 Jul 2014)

BrumJim said:


> Appears to be an accepted term ... Not too sure what it relates too, though. The autobus?



Be interested to know, though it's incidental to the quote.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Elmiger caught by Roche and Bakelants


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Herada and Gautier join Elmiger, Roche and Bakelants, 34 seconds in front of yellow


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Elmiger has won all of the climbs so far


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

That cow didn't look too impressed!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Roche off the front, 31 seconds


----------



## Beebo (16 Jul 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Ok, I'll stop


 when?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Crash. Not serious..... Who was it?? I missed the names.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> when?




The 27th


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

The breakaway has been caught and Tony Martin is now on the front


----------



## Crackle (16 Jul 2014)

Mdb on ignore until the tour is over.


----------



## RhythMick (16 Jul 2014)

Dammit. Eurosport not showing live covering of stage 11. Itv player on Android at least doesn't show live TV. 

TV catchup showing it. In Welsh only!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Mdb on ignore until the tour is over.



I thougt this was the purpose of the thread!!


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> The breakaway has been caught and Tony Martin is not on the front



...but now he is. Presumably trying to set it up for Kwiatkowski.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

To be fair, i'd only meant to post until the TV coverage started, but I thought since I was watching..... You ungrateful bunch of....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Damn typo


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2014)

Not really mate, we can all get text timing updates on the web/our phones this thread is to discuss the outcomes and drop outs give out 5 cents and maybe mention things the commentators have missed or are not covering as much as we think they should.

Also Voeckler jokes


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

The time things later on were a bit of a joke after the start. BUT, if I have missed a stage and probably wont be able to see it, the info I have posted is the sort of things that I, and I'm sure others would find interesting.

Its all very well, seeing who won etc, but what of the stage?? How did they get there?? Its nice to see at a glance, and quite frankly, I don't care much for ITV and Eurosport as you know fine well that all they will do is obsess over the same riders again and again.


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2014)

Three days after the eve of Bastille Day, Gallopin does it again!


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...ce-2014-stage-11-besancon-oyonnax-live-report ?


----------



## Saluki (16 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Three days after the eve of Bastille Day, Gallopin does it again!


We were willing him on here. Another 100 yards and I think that he might have been caught!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

Anyway, Gallopin came gallopin' home..... So there!


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2014)

That was amazing I thought he was going to get caught ITV were giving it to him but.


----------



## raindog (16 Jul 2014)

worrabout that then? 
plucky riding from Gallopin - great win, and Sagan foiled again!


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2014)

Intelligent and gutsy riding by Gallopin. A well-deserved win. Sagan neutralised by Kwiatkowski and Rogers refusing to set it up for him. What's Slovak for "FFS"?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...ce-2014-stage-11-besancon-oyonnax-live-report ?



How boring, I enjoyed writing the things quickly, someone else doing it doesn't quite cut it!


----------



## tigger (16 Jul 2014)

Another cracking finish. I thought Gallopin was done for when the trio caught him. Timed that last jump to perfection. Poor old Sagan. He's gonna get a complex soon!


----------



## fimm (16 Jul 2014)

To quote the BBC: "_Geraint Thomas tells ITV4 that the heat and the pace set up the final climb by Garmin Sharp made it a harder day than he expected. He foresaw a big breakaway and a "coffee ride" for the rest. It turned out to be a sweatier day than that."_
What is a "coffee ride"?


----------



## HF2300 (16 Jul 2014)

Is Talansky still out there?!



BrumJim said:


> Appears to be an accepted term:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/blogs/chloe-hoskings-giro-rosa-blog/chloe-hosking-giro-rosa-blog-stage-8
> Also see stage 7.
> Not too sure what it relates too, though. The autobus?



Apparently it is the grupetto. Learn something new...

I suspect 'coffee ride' is related - the breakaway try hard & everyone else chats and drinks coffee, or cycles as though they're just out for a morning coffee & social ride, or something.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Is Talansky still out there?!.


 
Yep! He's home

*"Andrew Talansky *makes it home 32 minutes and five seconds after Tony Gallopin crossed the line."

Looks like he might just have made it.


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Jul 2014)

DCLane said:


> Yep! He's home
> 
> *"Andrew Talansky *makes it home 32 minutes and five seconds after Tony Gallopin crossed the line."
> 
> Looks like he might just have made it.


Boardman worked out the cut off as 37 mins, I'd trust his maths.


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Boardman worked out the cut off as 37 mins, I'd trust his maths.



Indeed - he's very experienced at working out the cutoff time on the fly.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

tigger said:


> Another cracking finish. I thought Gallopin was done for when the trio caught him. Timed that last jump to perfection. Poor old Sagan. He's gonna get a complex soon!



All I am going to say is that, in reality, I don't really care about Sagan, I don't know what it is about him, I'm sure he's a great guy and all, but then again, I generally don't care about most of the main riders anyway, and the fact that both ITV and Eurosport always obsess over them doesn't help. It is the same with most of the teams, and in a strange way, I'm glad Team Sky doesn't look like they will win it 3 years in a row.

I guess I just like it all for the race, the scenery, the spectacle and the plucky riders and teams who generally aren't on the radar!


----------



## Crackle (16 Jul 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I thougt this was the purpose of the thread!!


I'll relent then. 

I've just realized why I didn't have a clue which race you were watching. I was on itv4+1. Dunno when that happened.


----------



## tigger (16 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Mdb on ignore until the tour is over.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## HF2300 (16 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> I'll relent then.
> 
> I've just realized why I didn't have a clue which race you were watching. I was on itv4+1. Dunno when that happened.



I wish I'd thought of that after I found I'd fallen asleep with 45 minutes left to go and missed the best bits.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> I wish I'd thought of that after I found I'd fallen asleep with 45 minutes left to go and missed the best bits.



Oh, so you missed the 5 crashes, the 'dogstrike' and the row of nubile young models all running alongside in the nude??


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2014)

DCLane said:


> Yep! He's home
> 
> *"Andrew Talansky *makes it home 32 minutes and five seconds after Tony Gallopin crossed the line."
> 
> Looks like he might just have made it.



Not that it will matter, but they then gave him a 20 second penalty for holding on to a car for too long.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Jul 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Oh, so you missed the 5 crashes, the 'dogstrike' and the row of nubile young models all running alongside in the nude??



Yes, and they didn't show them in the highlights either. Typical.



Supersuperleeds said:


> Not that it will matter, but they then gave him a 20 second penalty for holding on to a car for too long.



He did make it apparently, despite the penalty. Chapeau to him for trying, but can't help feeling he might not make it out of the hotel tomorrow. Seems to be some confusion as to whether the DS tried to make him stop or forced him to carry on, as well.


----------



## Fubar (16 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Yes, and they didn't show them in the highlights either. Typical.
> 
> 
> 
> He did make it apparently, despite the penalty. Chapeau to him for trying, but can't help feeling he might not make it out of the hotel tomorrow. Seems to be some confusion as to whether the DS tried to make him stop or forced him to carry on, as well.



It did look a bit like he was reminded of his responsibilities (told to MTFU) rather than getting back on willingly - or perhaps he did just have to "get the emotion out" before carrying on...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> I'll relent then.
> 
> I've just realized why I didn't have a clue which race you were watching. I was on itv4+1. Dunno when that happened.



Get the live feed on the ITV App and you'll avoid all that pallarvar.

That said, on the previous stage, it had it without the commentary (which was actually quite nice - Its amazing just how irritating Ligget and Sherwin can be, and how many of the 'race sounds' they drown out with their constant wittering, although I do like the Australian guy who does it at the beginning before Ligg and Sher take over for the show you normally see on the telly (presumably he then covers it for another station, possibly for Australian T.V.), he doesn't seem to talk constantly through it all), and on the first ever day I had the feed, the commentary was shocking soundwise! - I was going to complain but decided to see if it improved. It did, although clearly it can be a bit hit and miss.


----------



## hoopdriver (17 Jul 2014)

It did come across like Talansky was strong-armed back onto that bike. I hope I am wrong. Heroics under duress do not make for comfortable or inspiring viewing.


----------



## The Couch (17 Jul 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> ... quite frankly, I don't care much for ITV and Eurosport as you know fine well that all they will do is obsess over the same riders again and again.


Good thing that on this forum we don't obsess about the same riders over and over


----------



## raindog (17 Jul 2014)

Does this look like a bike that got knocked by another bike on a roof-rack?
Looks more like it got torn to pieces by rabid squirrels or something


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> Does this look like a bike that got knocked by another bike on a roof-rack?
> Looks more like it got torn to pieces by rabid squirrels or something


Yes - it really does show how the carbon layup is strong in one direction doesn't it?


----------



## Beebo (17 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> Does this look like a bike that got knocked by another bike on a roof-rack?
> Looks more like it got torn to pieces by rabid squirrels or something


I thought they said it fell off the roof rack and onto the road, which is quite possible,


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jul 2014)

Have you seen the on rack photo looks like the front of the bike slipped off to the side and was hit from there by the Belkin car which could definitely lead to that kind of break


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jul 2014)

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2014/07/t...dentified-as-cause-of-snapped-contador-frame/


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jul 2014)

Photos are in that link


----------



## raindog (17 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> http://cyclingtips.com.au/2014/07/t...dentified-as-cause-of-snapped-contador-frame/


ta for the link - this pic shows it best


----------



## BSRU (17 Jul 2014)

Apparently Talansky has quit.


----------



## hoopdriver (17 Jul 2014)

It did come across like Talansky was strong-armed back onto that bike. I hope I am wrong. Heroics under duress do not make for comfortable or inspiring viewing.
(Edit: I do not know why this post popped up a second time)


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jul 2014)

Interesting that the Belkin Bianchi that was tangled up with it is OK though - obviously that Italian craftsmanship is something good. Shame about the colour.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jul 2014)

Talansky abaondons, no surprise there


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> Good thing that on this forum we don't obsess about the same riders over and over



....... Much.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

Breakaway 3.46 ahead with Langevelt (Garmin), Rast (Trek), Clarke (Orica), De La Cruz Melgarejo (Net App) and Vachon (Bretagne Seche).

That is all


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2014)

From the letour.fr feed: _"Questioned during the race by letour.fr, Giant-Shimano's DS Christian Guiberteau said: “I was surprised to see John (Degenkolb) finishing second yesterday but he was surprised as well [after *suffering a muscle thorn in his bum *that almost forced him out of the Tour in stage 6]."_

Suffering a what?


----------



## smutchin (17 Jul 2014)

I suspect something has been lost in translation - as far as I can tell, it's a muscle tear or strain.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

Langevelt back up front after the crash, still no news on De La Cruz


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

The Net App rider, De La Cruz is out

Then there were 4.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

Lovely horses there!!


----------



## tug benson (17 Jul 2014)

Just seen the De La Cruz crash...That looked a sore one


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

Dangnabbit!! I missed a while chunk of the race there, Rast being caught?? Oh.... right.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

Only the two of them now??

What happened??


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2014)

Vachon and Rast ran out of puff


----------



## smutchin (17 Jul 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What happened??



The Col des Brosses, which they've just gone over, isn't particularly steep but it goes on for 15km, which is going to take its toll on a big unit like Gregory Rast, or a rider without much experience at this level like Florian Vachon.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

Another Sherwin/Liggetism:

'He had a nasty crash in Marseille, his family were there to meet him as he came home, and they did. Unfortunately he was lying in the middle of the road at the time'


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2014)

Europcar attack, Odd?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

Quemeneur and Gautier from Europcar off the front of the peleton.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

Clarke striking out alone


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

Langevelt caught.


----------



## smutchin (17 Jul 2014)

Great move by Gautier and Quemeneur. That's how to light up a stage, Tommy!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

20km to go, Clarke caught by the two Europcar riders, all 3 about 50 seconds ahead


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2014)

Sprint teams given up trying to stretch it out?


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2014)

Maybe not, Giant back again


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> Just seen the De La Cruz crash...That looked a sore one



Exploding front tyre and he lost control, taking out Langeveld in the process.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

Quemeneur caught


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

5.8KM and 10 seconds, gonna be caught soon surely


----------



## raindog (17 Jul 2014)

Greipel giving Chava a good bollocking


----------



## smutchin (17 Jul 2014)

Sagz foiled again!


----------



## smutchin (17 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> Greipel giving Chava a good bollocking



He wasn't happy, was he?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

Kristoff wins, Sagan second.

Greipel and Chavanel had a crash 3km from the finish with Greipel blaming Chavanel

'You caught my handlebars, it was your fault!'


----------



## raindog (17 Jul 2014)

bollox - just heard Johnny Winter has died


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

That Samuel Dumoulin of AG2R really is a munchkin, isn't he??

The shortest guy on the tour (159Cm) everyone else in the team presentation towered above him!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> bollox - just heard Johnny Winter has died



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Kristoff wins, *Sagan second.*


 I bet he's really chuffed.

He'll get one soon ...


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2014)

"Sagan is the new Matt Goss." Discuss.

Meanwhile, here's the final climb on today's stage...


----------



## Beebo (18 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> "Sagan is the new Matt Goss." Discuss.
> QUOTE]


Why? Is he thinking of starting an 80's boy band with his twin brother?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> Why? Is he think of starting an 80's boy band with his twin brother?


They might get some free costumes but they'll never get to number one in the charts.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2014)

He's definitely got 2010 Boy Band style hair.


----------



## JBGooner (18 Jul 2014)

Froome would be salivating at the prospect 






Bertie too though.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (18 Jul 2014)

Salivating? Think I'd be urinating more like.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

Looks like a hot day for the high mountains.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2014)

I could not go up that....


----------



## RhythMick (18 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I could not go up that....


not without motorisation


----------



## RhythMick (18 Jul 2014)

Eurosport just pointed out this card roll with the route profile on - riders turn it around the stem as they go. Well I never.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> Eurosport just pointed out this card roll with the route profile on - riders turn it around the stem as they go. Well I never.



You'll see some riders with route info taped to their top tubes.


----------



## tug benson (18 Jul 2014)

fuglsang with a crash, lost a good bit of skin off his shoulder and ribs


----------



## HF2300 (18 Jul 2014)

ITV say he hit someone's drinks bottle...

Bakelants' bike change was interesting. Technical?


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2014)

epic climb coming up, who's got the legs?


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> ITV say he hit someone's drinks bottle...
> 
> Bakelants' bike change was interesting. Technical?



Either different gears or a minor problem and less time lost by swapping at the top of the climb, it did look like a planned change.


----------



## HF2300 (18 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> ... it did look like a planned change.



That's what I was thinking - whether he was changing to a different set-up, and if so what? I guess someone will ferret out the reason later.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2014)

Could either be gears for the descent or gears for the last climb, remember the road to TT bike swaps on that hilly TT last year.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2014)

Looks like Valverde is going to give it a punt.


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2014)

Richie Porte looks like he's on his big brother's bike and is cooked


----------



## tug benson (18 Jul 2014)

porte dropped


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2014)

He shook his head a bit earlier


----------



## Hont (18 Jul 2014)

Bonked maybe? He took a long slug from his drink.


----------



## tug benson (18 Jul 2014)

Aye he was on the radio asking for something, he then started going backwards


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2014)

That would astonishingly bad planning, I just don't think he has the legs.


----------



## Twizit (18 Jul 2014)

Porte having one of his infamous off days? Only going of the Le Tour ticker, but he seems to be dropping back like a stone...


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2014)

few breaks here as they hit the slightly flatter bits.


----------



## Roscoe (18 Jul 2014)

He always seems to have at least one bad day, did he not lose 15 minutes on one stage last year?

Valverde's kept quiet so far, is this him launching his bid for yellow? He has the form.


----------



## tug benson (18 Jul 2014)

Come on LTD


----------



## jifdave (18 Jul 2014)

boom nibali


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2014)

Nibbles is imperious.


----------



## RhythMick (18 Jul 2014)

Christ Nibbles just shot forward


----------



## tug benson (18 Jul 2014)

what an attack


----------



## Hont (18 Jul 2014)

Armstrong-esque.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2014)

It's breaking my heart that we don't have a Froome / Bertie / Nibbles showdown on this mountain.


----------



## tug benson (18 Jul 2014)

Nibali making it look so easy, must be so tough in that heat


----------



## tug benson (18 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> It's breaking my heart that we don't have a Froome / Bertie / Nibbles showdown on this mountain.


 I think it would have been Froome V Contador..i dont think Nibali would have lasted with them


----------



## Beebo (18 Jul 2014)

It's now 4.39 back to Richie Porte, it's all over for Sky.


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2014)

Did Kirby just say that "it's easy to run out of expletives to describe Nibali"


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> I think it would have been Froome V Contador..i dont think Nibali would have lasted with them


All moot now. We'll never know.
Maybe Froome would have fallen off in the neutral zone, and Bertie would have fallen off on the first descent.

Nibali mighty impressive.


----------



## RhythMick (18 Jul 2014)

My Nibali bet looking good.

He'll fall off now for sure.


----------



## beastie (18 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> It's breaking my heart that we don't have a Froome / Bertie / Nibbles showdown on this mountain.


Absolutely right. Nibali could well have been top dog any way, he is clearly better than everyone left in the race. 
Valverde showing why he has few friends in the peloton.


----------



## RhythMick (18 Jul 2014)

brilliant. so hope he's clean


----------



## tug benson (18 Jul 2014)

Stunning first HC of this years tour


----------



## beastie (18 Jul 2014)

Great ride from Konig, Maijka and Valverde must be related.


----------



## jifdave (18 Jul 2014)

plan b...... doh


----------



## Hont (18 Jul 2014)

beastie said:


> Valverde showing why he has few friends in the peloton.


Yeah, what a c***.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2014)

LTD over the line his Strava should be interesting.


----------



## tug benson (18 Jul 2014)

Right am away for some lurking on the Clinic...The place will be on meltdown


----------



## Roscoe (18 Jul 2014)

Great ride by Nibbles.

Sky's whole season now rests on the Vuelta.


----------



## Hont (18 Jul 2014)

jifdave said:


> plan b...... doh


On the bright side, we shouldn't be hearing any more from the sky fanboys for a bit.


----------



## raindog (18 Jul 2014)

beastie said:


> Valverde showing why he has few friends in the peloton.


sometimes he makes it so easy to dislike him doesn't he?

great showing from Pinot and Bardet


----------



## RhythMick (18 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> My Nibali bet looking good.
> 
> He'll fall off now for sure.



Let's not discuss my Porte bet


----------



## Hont (18 Jul 2014)

RhythMick said:


> brilliant. so hope he's clean


That ride was not one to convince the sceptics, sadly.


----------



## RhythMick (18 Jul 2014)

When Fuglsang fell, you can see the bottle skitter out from under his wheel


----------



## Twizit (18 Jul 2014)

beastie said:


> Valverde showing why he has few friends in the peloton.



Sorry my naivety - what's Valverde done to upset the peloton?


----------



## beastie (18 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> That ride was not one to convince the sceptics, sadly.


He only put a minute and a bit into TJ and less than a minute into Valverde. Thinking about it now I expect Froome and Contador would have easily held his wheel, and probably would be going faster. Tomorrow is gonna be a massacre.


----------



## RhythMick (18 Jul 2014)

Tomorrow goes through my favourite ski resort - Serre Chevalier


----------



## NorvernRob (18 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> That ride was not one to convince the sceptics, sadly.



Not when he barely seemed to open his mouth to breathe and crossed the line looking pretty fresh.

Not suggesting he's doping btw, but he's hit some amazing form after being repeatedly dropped by the big boys and criticised by many people.


----------



## beastie (18 Jul 2014)

Twizit said:


> Sorry my naivety - what's Valverde done to upset the peloton?


He refused to share the work with Pinot, and when Pinot slowed he attacked. Then having failed to drop him he refused to work again then sprinted past him to take a few seconds at the line. This is generally considered poor show. Maijka did the same to Konig. 

There are many other reasons to dislike Valverde though. He. Lost his chance last year when he had a puncture and Belkin drove an echelon in payment for Valverde attacking Mollema after a mechanical. Serendipity I guess.


----------



## Basil.B (18 Jul 2014)

Valverde the Dick Dastardly of cycling!


----------



## Twizit (18 Jul 2014)

beastie said:


> He refused to share the work with Pinot, and when Pinot slowed he attacked. Then having failed to drop him he refused to work again then sprinted past him to take a few seconds at the line. This is generally considered poor show. Maijka did the same to Konig.
> 
> There are many other reasons to dislike Valverde though. He. Lost his chance last year when he had a puncture and Belkin drove an echelon in payment for Valverde attacking Mollema after a mechanical. Serendipity I guess.



Aha, got it thanks - difficult to pick some of that up from the Tour ticker - and I've never followed quite closely enough to know enough of the history - cheers, appreciate the explanation. Funnily enough there's one or two like that in the extended group I cycle with....


----------



## beastie (18 Jul 2014)

The three hardest stages are still to come.Pinot needs to play it cool and attack Valverde in the Pyrennees and he could take second.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2014)

I was expecting Porte to lose time and I half expected a bad day. I didn't think it would be today, nor so much time. I was hoping Thomas would stay up with the main group too but he had been drifting off the back in earlier stages. I do wonder where Nieve would have finished if he hadn't had to go back, he's been consistently near the front previously and was arguably Sky's best hope of a top ten after Porte. 

I really hope Pinot and Bardet can overtake arch villain Valverde, who'll be back in the team bus stroking his white cat now.

Oh yeah Nibali. He's won it hasn't he, didn't we already say that?


----------



## laurence (18 Jul 2014)

nice show by the two riders near the front who shook hands after crossing the line together. not sure who they were, but they were outside the top 10 and just ahead of horner.

Nibbles looks good. slightly strange Oleg Tinkov reckoned Bertie would have been in yellow after today. if you think of Nibbles' form in 2012, he was fantastic then, with not much team support, taking on the sky duo. he's played a clever game, keeping his form from peaking until now and then taking the fight to the big boys from the start, putting them on the back foot.

alas, poor Nieve, maybe him and G will be let off the lead now.


----------



## laurence (18 Jul 2014)

it was Rolland and Costa who shook hands - Bardet also thanked Van Garderen as they came over the line. i like that kind of thing - same as Tafi would always give a pat of consolation to the breakaway he'd just chased down.


----------



## Louch (18 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> Aye he was on the radio asking for something, he then started going backwards


Probably asking for Wiggins to be plan B next time


----------



## raindog (18 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> That ride was not one to convince the sceptics, sadly.


Nibali was 3rd favourite to win the Tour, behind Froome and Berto.
Froome and Berto have crashed out.
Nibali is leading the Tour.
Nibali must be doping.
Imagine that Froome and Berto didn't crash out and p_ssed all over Nibali on today's stage as predicted.
Does this now mean that Froome and Berto are doping, but not Nibali?
All three are doping?
Berto and Nibali are doping, but not Froome, because he rides for Sky?
Nobody is doping?
This kind of thing confuses me - then again, I'm easily confused


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jul 2014)

Missed it today, having to rely on the highlights programme


----------



## tigger (18 Jul 2014)

I guess we'll never know how it would have faired between the three amigos!

I like Nibali and am always willing to give the benefit of the doubt. BUT he looks so comfortable and the Ferrari rumour plus guilt by association with Astana and Vino just isn't sitting comfortably any more. Hmm


----------



## raindog (18 Jul 2014)

tigger said:


> BUT he looks so comfortable and the Ferrari rumour plus guilt by association with Astana and Vino just isn't sitting comfortably any more. Hmm


Yes, but that's because he's winning. If he was running third behind Froome and Berto, it wouldn't even get mentioned. Which was my badly made point.


----------



## tigger (18 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> Yes, but that's because he's winning. If he was running third behind Froome and Berto, it wouldn't even get mentioned. Which was my badly made point.



Yeah fair point. It's a shame the field is comparatively weak.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Jul 2014)




----------



## raindog (18 Jul 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


>


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

Right, tomorrow FDJ should surround ValvPiti and then Pinot attacks - if ValvPiti tries to get after him then it's time to push him off.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

And the French seem to be the new Brits - apart from all being born in the country they represent


----------



## laurence (18 Jul 2014)

i did just ponder if the french will mount a joint challenge, but then figured it would result in civil war between the teams, much as the spanish teams would bicker to the point of standstill a few years back (when there was more than 1 spanish team).

i do hope le frenchies go on the attack and distance valveamp.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

I see that Arthur Vichot DNFed today's stage, so maybe he will just stand at the side of the road and stare at ValvPiti with his deer-like eyes, perfect cheekbones and finely coiffured hair and ValvPiti will come over all giddy.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (18 Jul 2014)

Regardless of Froome and Bertie's absence that looked far too comfortable for me not to have a niggling doubt, unfortunately it's become almost impossible to trust some of these guys. Still, Nibali isn't the brand that Lance Armstrong was, and the UCI aren't going to protect him, plus the fact that Astana have struggled so badly in the mountains suggests the team aren't in on it. Nevertheless, if I'm watching 'the Nibali lie' in 10 years time my jaw's not dropping.

On a side note, Kwiatkowski's fast become my favourite rider, he was dropped miles out today but still paced himself well and sits 11th overall. I read an article that stated he didn't train at altitude and hasn't done his whole career, I'd hope that'd change for future tours if he has real GC ambitions. A puncture on the cobbles cost him victory last week and he looks like a great all-round talent, it would be a real shame if he came away from this tour without a race victory.


----------



## Ganymede (18 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I see that Arthur Vichot DNFed today's stage, so maybe he will just stand at the side of the road and stare at ValvPiti with his deer-like eyes, perfect cheekbones and finely coiffured hair and ValvPiti will come over all giddy.


That made me google him - dear lord above, he's like a more macho Bambi. I bet he's a frightful mummy's boy though, pretty men are the actual devil as they have been patted on the head too often to be able to make their own coffee. 

Anyway, back to the discussion....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> ...pretty men are the actual devil...



We are


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> i did just ponder if the french will mount a joint challenge, but then figured it would result in civil war between the teams, much as the spanish teams would bicker to the point of standstill a few years back (when there was more than 1 spanish team).
> 
> i do hope le frenchies go on the attack and distance valveamp.


I reckon the French have almost got used to the national rivalries, their baroudeurs and puncheurs, and balls-out consolations of Bastille day stages that they're not quite ready for a united we stand (united we podium?) strategy. It would be fun if it happened though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jul 2014)

Dave Brailsford - "there's no point in coming here and just riding around".


----------



## beastie (18 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> Regardless of Froome and Bertie's absence that looked far too comfortable for me not to have a niggling doubt, unfortunately it's become almost impossible to trust some of these guys. Still, Nibali isn't the brand that Lance Armstrong was, and the UCI aren't going to protect him, plus the fact that Astana have struggled so badly in the mountains suggests the team aren't in on it. Nevertheless, if I'm watching 'the Nibali lie' in 10 years time my jaw's not dropping.
> 
> On a side note, Kwiatkowski's fast become my favourite rider, he was dropped miles out today but still paced himself well and sits 11th overall. I read an article that stated he didn't train at altitude and hasn't done his whole career, I'd hope that'd change for future tours if he has real GC ambitions. A puncture on the cobbles cost him victory last week and he looks like a great all-round talent, it would be a real shame if he came away from this tour without a race victory.


Kwiatkowski is just cooked after a lot of very hard racing in the spring


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

User3094 said:


> He looks like Ian Curtis but without the angst.



Just wait til he reads what @Ganymede wrote about him


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> On a side note, Kwiatkowski's fast become my favourite rider, he was dropped miles out today but still paced himself well and sits 11th overall. I read an article that stated he didn't train at altitude and hasn't done his whole career, I'd hope that'd change for future tours if he has real GC ambitions. A puncture on the cobbles cost him victory last week and he looks like a great all-round talent, it would be a real shame if he came away from this tour without a race victory.



Eurosport guys kept going on today about what a terrible day he was having, I was half listening but not watching most of the time. So I was gobsmacked to see that he'd come in 19th 4 minutes off the winner. I was expecting him to have lost 10+ minutes, so I was surprised to see him hang on to 11th.
Not sure if he'll get a stage, but he's already led out a stage winner (Trentin) and featured at the front a lot.

He does seem vulnerable in the mountains though. He blew up on la Planche des Belles Filles after being in the lead group, and he had a mare in the mountains in the Dauphine.


----------



## Ganymede (18 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Just wait til he reads what @Ganymede wrote about him


Yeah. He'll _cry_.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jul 2014)

Could those clowns that believe Nibbles is doping because he is winning, do one please


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jul 2014)

Body language of Porte tells me he'll never be a GC. He seemed relieved to have done shat.

Sky's tactics are so binary.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (18 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Eurosport guys kept going on today about what a terrible day he was having, I was half listening but not watching most of the time. So I was gobsmacked to see that he'd come in 19th 4 minutes off the winner. I was expecting him to have lost 10+ minutes, so I was surprised to see him hang on to 11th.
> Not sure if he'll get a stage, but he's already led out a stage winner (Trentin) and featured at the front a lot.
> 
> He does seem vulnerable in the mountains though. He blew up on la Planche des Belles Filles after being in the lead group, and he had a mare in the mountains in the Dauphine.



Yeh, they were on about how much he was struggling on ITV too. As a bit of an OPQ fan boy I wasn't surprised to see him claw his way back. Lefevere has commented on his tendency to drop off the back and look completely out of it only to pace his way back up and past guys. He's developed into a pretty handy Time Trialer too, though I think that's Tony Martin's to lose next week.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jul 2014)

How is Bardet at TT'ing? Van Garderen looking like a good bet for 3rd, possibly 2nd if he can hang on tomorrow.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (18 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> How is Bardet at TT'ing? Van Garderen looking like a good bet for 3rd, possibly 2nd if he can hang on tomorrow.



Does indeed seem a good bet. I think Bardet lost about half a minute to TJ in the 10km Time Trial in the dauphine, could easily lose a couple of minutes to him in next week's TT.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> Could those clowns that believe Nibbles is doping because he is winning, do one please



Nothing wrong with be sceptical. After all if we had all "done one" when Lance was winning...


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Jul 2014)

Ok, clarity! 

Lance Armstrong and Nibali should never EVER be mentioned in the same breath of air, again. Ever. 

Am i the only one who feels like doing this.............


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Am i the only one who feels like doing this.............



Yes, people used to post that all those years ago as well.
And can I just mention Jens again - a doper that seems to have got away with it, and come out as a folk hero due to some quirky sound bites.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

Anyway, let's not detract from the great racing due to getting into squabbles.
He might be clean, he might not be.

The racing is great, today's stage restored my faith in clean riding. People being dropped, people in pain, people riding bravely.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> Yeh, they were on about how much he was struggling on ITV too. As a bit of an OPQ fan boy I wasn't surprised to see him claw his way back. Lefevere has commented on his tendency to drop off the back and look completely out of it only to pace his way back up and past guys. He's developed into a pretty handy Time Trialer too, though I think that's Tony Martin's to lose next week.



_Garmin-Sharp director Charly Wegelius noted Kwiatkowski for his ability to ride his own race back to the group once dropped.
“He’s impressive because often you see him get dropped. We saw it last year at the Tour, too. You see him get dropped and you think ‘well that’s the end of him,’” Wegelius said. “And he just keeps making his case and he never cracks.” _Velonews

He was lucky today though as he held his position while some (like Porte) fell back behind him, and some (like Rui Costa) passed him. I think there was a bit of a sort out today and any more gutsy but not terribly successful "could have been worse" days like this will see him drift down the rankings.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Anyway, let's not detract from the great racing due to getting into squabbles.
> He might be clean, he might not be.
> 
> The racing is great, today's stage restored my faith in clean riding. People being dropped, people in pain, people riding bravely.


This is my point. The racing is what cycling is about.

Sure it has a past and sure it's one that won't be forgotten swiftly, but can we not focus on the future and not assume that every rider who puts some time into his rivals must be on the juice?


Once again, lets not forget who he is racing against!! Froome and Berti are the only 2 who could really trouble an in form Nibali. He is the 3rd favourite to win and he is now the clear favourite after numbers 1 and 2 retired from the race.

I'm no mathematician but even i know that 2+2 doesn't make the 5 that many are coming up with here.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Nothing wrong with be sceptical. After all if we had all "done one" when Lance was winning...



Completely different. Don't compare that c**** with Nibali.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (18 Jul 2014)

No harm in harbouring some doubt in a sport that's done little but reinforce it. However, I'm not sure it's capable of the high profile mistakes of previous eras and I'm more confident that I'm watching the cleanest races ever.

The real disappointment is not being able to see how Froome would have fit into this. I believe Nibali had the measure of Bertie but I doubt he'd have been able to ride away from Froome so easily.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jul 2014)

Valverde annoys the t1ts off me. Here's hoping he gets dropped good and proper tomorrow.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

<old timer> I've had a racing bike since I was 9, and watched the tour for the first time in 1984. So I do have a fair bit of knowledge and think I can make my own mind up, and given that this is t'internet then I'm sure you'll acknowledge the right to comment and make sweeping statements without any proof - and I'm never wrong (which is a fact) <old timer>


----------



## KennaughKickIt (18 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> _Garmin-Sharp director Charly Wegelius noted Kwiatkowski for his ability to ride his own race back to the group once dropped.
> “He’s impressive because often you see him get dropped. We saw it last year at the Tour, too. You see him get dropped and you think ‘well that’s the end of him,’” Wegelius said. “And he just keeps making his case and he never cracks.” _Velonews
> 
> He was lucky today though as he held his position while some (like Porte) fell back behind him, and some (like Rui Costa) passed him. I think there was a bit of a sort out today and any more gutsy but not terribly successful "could have been worse" days like this will see him drift down the rankings.



Yep, these mountains are more about damage limitation. He'll pick up a bit of time in the TT, and being four minutes back from the White Jersey Boys (and likely more tomorrow) he'll have a chance to get in a breakaway going into the last week .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> <old timer> I've had a racing bike since I was 9, and watched the tour for the first time in 1984. So I do have a fair bit of knowledge and think I can make my own mind up, and given that this is t'internet then I'm sure you'll acknowledge the right to comment and make sweeping statements without any proof - and I'm never wrong (which is a fact) <old timer>


And I did the milk race before I was weaned....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And I did the milk race before I was weaned....


Indeed. We all did back in those days.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2014)

I'm glad to see Thomas recovered a bit. Unfortunately Sherwitt sent me to sleep after Nibbles crossed the line. I hope they never put them on five live, they'll cause accidents.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

Do 5Live cover the entire stage or just updates? I might tune in if it's full coverage.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Indeed. We all did back in those days.


I know, we must have all got on our mothers' tits.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Do 5Live cover the entire stage or just updates? I might tune in if it's full coverage.


Updates in the main. I haven't listened recently but I would think they'll be covering the Golf rather than anything else. They did do the odd stage live recently, I'm told. Didn't Simon Brotherton get into cycling because he had to go and cover the Tour?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Updates in the main. I haven't listened recently but I would think they'll be covering the Golf rather than anything else. They did do the odd stage live recently, I'm told. Didn't Simon Brotherton get into cycling because he had to go and cover the Tour?


The first time I ever heard him he was commentating on track cycling. I don't know whether that was earlier or later though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Updates in the main.


I'll not bother then.

I have gone back to ITV4 coverage and commentary - I tried ITV4 pics with Eurosport on laptop commentary but it was out of sync.

I'm quite enjoying hurling abuse at the Chuckle Brothers. Mrs Marmion shakes her head in pity and despair. Today's outburst of "how the f*ck can it be Van Garderen if you've just seen him cross the line a few seconds ago you monkey-twatting-nobber" was the final straw for her and she left the room.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The first time I ever heard him he was commentating on track cycling. I don't know whether that was earlier or later though.


Looks like he's always been into cycling

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/simon-brotherton-famous-last-words-32886

And he replaced Hugh Porter when Porter retired.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (18 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'll not bother then.
> 
> I have gone back to ITV4 coverage and commentary - I tried ITV4 pics with Eurosport on laptop commentary but it was out of sync.
> 
> I'm quite enjoying hurling abuse at the Chuckle Brothers. Mrs Marmion shakes her head in pity and despair. Today's outburst of "how the f*ck can it be Van Garderen if you've just seen him cross the line a few seconds ago you monkey-twatting-nobber" was the final straw for her and she left the room.



I used to hurl abuse but I started taking pity around the time they said that Simon Yates was two years younger than Adam.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> I used to hurl abuse but I started taking pity around the time they said that Simon Yates was two years younger than Adam.


Mind, it might have felt like that for the mother.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2014)

Phil's a Wirralite, I'll not hear a word against him. So make sure you use more than one word.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jul 2014)

I like the Ned and Chris stuff on ITV4.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> I like the Ned and Chris stuff on ITV4.



Yep, I could listen to them all day quite easily.
In past years they have talked over the pictures for quite a while until Liggett and Sherwen came on, but this year it seems to be straight to them - which is a huge shame. Like, gigantic.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> Yep, these mountains are more about damage limitation. He'll pick up a bit of time in the TT, and being four minutes back from the White Jersey Boys (and likely more tomorrow) he'll have a chance to get in a breakaway going into the last week .


But as @beastie pointed out he had a very busy spring, and may not have a lot left, so maybe he'll struggle. Hope not.


----------



## Andrew Br (18 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Looks like he's always been into cycling
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/simon-brotherton-famous-last-words-32886
> 
> And he replaced Hugh Porter when Porter retired.




Sadly, Porter hasn't retired.


.


----------



## smutchin (19 Jul 2014)

Just to go back to the earlier Arthur Vichot discussion for a moment...

I would. And I'm not even that way inclined.


----------



## smutchin (19 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Nothing wrong with be sceptical. After all if we had all "done one" when Lance was winning...



On the other hand, there are those of us who never liked or trusted Lance* but do like and trust Nibali...

Being sceptical is fine, but I haven't seen any numbers on Nibali's efforts today so I remain entirely open-minded. Sure, he made it look far too easy, but his nearest competition was a bunch of youngsters and a couple of ageing ex-dopers.


*(being another one who came to the sport in the mid-80s, my cycling hero is Lemond and I'm sure that's part of the reason I never much liked Lance - I always wanted Ullrich to beat him, even though I always had a niggling suspicion about Ullrich as well)


----------



## Strathlubnaig (19 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> On the other hand, there are those of us who never liked or trusted Lance* but do like and trust Nibali...
> 
> Being sceptical is fine, but I haven't seen any numbers on Nibali's efforts today so I remain entirely open-minded. Sure, he made it look far too easy, but his nearest competition was a bunch of youngsters and a couple of ageing ex-dopers.
> 
> ...


I read his stats for final climb was 5.8 w/kg, so nothing unusual there.


----------



## Ganymede (19 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Just to go back to the earlier Arthur Vichot discussion for a moment...
> 
> I would. And I'm not even that way inclined.


He'd only break your heart. The cute ones always do.

I'm enjoying the bits of the Tour that I've been able to sit and watch but I keep finding I'm longing for someone else to take the yellow for a day or two just so it's not a procession. Hypocritical, as when Wiggo did it I thought it was great. So shallow.


----------



## Hont (19 Jul 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I read his stats for final climb was 5.8 w/kg, so nothing unusual there.


I saw that too. Cause for some optimism.

But there are a number of causes for doubt too. When Cadel and Brad (generally acknowledged as clean riders) won their Tours they had been on great form all year. Nibali has been ordinary all year and now comes to July with Tour winning form. This is very much the MO of Andy Schleck and, yes, Armstrong, which of course fits with what you would expect from someone doping to win the Tour. 

Yesterday he _easily _distanced a number of riders who I suspect are still on the sauce. It reminded me very much of Basso's first Giro win.

I hope NIbali is clean but, given cycling's history and Astana's record, hope is as far as I'll go.


----------



## raindog (19 Jul 2014)

I know these profiles are squashed up which makes them look steeper and more pointy than the stage really is, but they're still scary, aren't they?

today's lumps.....


----------



## tug benson (19 Jul 2014)

Very lumpy today, Nibali could have fun going down hill today


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2014)

Nibbles has the most progressive palmares I'm the peloton, the only source of suspicion is that he rides for Astana, and did see an increase in ability when he started at the squad - however this could also be in line with natural progression.

Nibbles would have been smashed by froome and contador up that final climb if te figure of 5.8w/kg is correct, no two ways about that. That's also about the figure wiggo was putting out in the tour of California for anyone that is interested.

I doubt he is dirty, and he is a class rider, however his comments about wiggo not being a champion etc during the 2012 tdf were a bit pathetic and form part of the reason why I really hope somebody pulls a stunner out the bag to overhaul him.

With the sprint jersey and yellow jersey all but tied up, let's hope there is some epic competition over the spotty sleeves!


----------



## Dave Davenport (19 Jul 2014)

Looking forward to today's stage as we'll be riding some of it in a few weeks (but in the opposite direction). It really is a pity we're not going to see Froome, Bertie and Nibbles fighting it out.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2014)

User said:


> We need something better than a faith based strategy.


I'm not so sure I do, speaking entirely personally. 

Obviously the authorities need something better, but I just watch sport for a bit of casual entertainment. There's nothing I can do to influence it. I've never raced on a bike myself and never will, so I'm not involved in the sport at all.

When watching sport I generally have "baddies" and "goodies" that are chosen pretty much arbitrarily. Armstrong was a baddie. Pantani a goodie. OPQ are goodies. Froome is a baddie. Wasps are goodies, Leicester are baddies ... and so on.

I can't make my mind up about Nibali.

Which makes this an utterly pointless post.


----------



## raindog (19 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Wasps are goodies, Leicester are baddies ... and so on.


WHA?


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2014)

User said:


> That aside, you are right. Wrestling was as rigged as a tall ship but by grandad still enjoyed it.


When I lived in the states we used to Madison Square Garden to watch the wrestling. Fantastic fun.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2014)

Sounds as if there is a strong breakaway group already formed, including Sagan, Purito, Nico Roche, Majka, Simon Yates and Geraint Jones (seems as if Radio 2 were correct that he was a good rider)


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2014)

I am just reading Yates's biog. He states pretty clearly that internet insinuation is mostly a load of old bollocks. He doesn't go into detail but he's clear that insinuation and guilt by association perpetuated by people without proof, is what did for his career as a DS, purely because he had enough of the hassle from it and decided to resign.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> I am just reading Yates's biog. He states pretty clearly that internet insinuation is mostly a load of old bollocks. He doesn't go into detail but he's clear that insinuation and guilt by association perpetuated by people without proof, is what did for his career as a DS, purely because he had enough of the hassle from it and decided to resign.



Does he mention me by name?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2014)

User said:


> You over-imagine your influence.



You over-imagine the seriousness of my comment.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Sagan just for the points, presumably?



I'm imagining he'll take the points and then wheelie the rest of the stage.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Does he mention me by name?


Jensie does. He's got shuttup Marmion on his seatpost.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2014)

User said:


> If you think that QPR are goodies, everything else you say can be dismissed out of hand. Sorry but that is just the way it is.


QPR are baddies. Charlton are goodies.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jul 2014)

User13710 said:


> Four-legged footballers?



Tony Gallopin(g) is a four-legged rider.


----------



## tug benson (19 Jul 2014)

Going for a p!ss in someones van


----------



## RhythMick (19 Jul 2014)

Liking the Google Earth 3D view on the tdf site


----------



## Dave Davenport (19 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> Going for a p!ss in someones van



More likely needed a quick sit down.


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2014)

Or a quick booster shot...

Oh, such cynicism in one so young...


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2014)

Can they be penalised for illegal servicing?


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2014)

Richie Porte must feel like a spare part now.


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2014)

a zone de nettoyage - TdF saves the planet


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2014)

Reassuring to see David Lopez in his customary postiion behind everyone else.
In an ever-changing race it's nice to see someone upholding the status quo


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2014)

Demare talking to the doctor. Race radio says he's got bad guts - maybe why he had to use someone's loo earlier...


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2014)

Like Nibbles' string vest...


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2014)

AG2R working well for Bardet re BMC


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2014)

Sweepstake on how many minutes Porte will be behind Nibali at the summit?
4.38


----------



## laurence (19 Jul 2014)

Pinot has his downhill mojo back.


----------



## Dave Davenport (19 Jul 2014)

That's a fantastic bit of road.


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Jul 2014)

8% for 30 mins coming up


----------



## Scoosh (19 Jul 2014)

Porte hasn't been mentioned for ages - is he still in the main peloton ?

Go Geraint !


----------



## Dave Davenport (19 Jul 2014)

Just say; (insert number) 'old' instead of 'years of age' all time you t**sers!


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2014)

Porte cooked again already


----------



## Dave Davenport (19 Jul 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Porte hasn't been mentioned for ages - is he still in the main peloton ?


As if by magic!


----------



## laurence (19 Jul 2014)

gora, Nieve, gora!


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Jul 2014)

Sky's "plan c" is G setting it up for Nieve.


----------



## Dave Davenport (19 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Porte cooked again already



Did you once have an unpleasant experience in Tasmania Rich?


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Did you once have an unpleasant experience in Tasmania Rich?


He had a crap year, due to bad form and illness so expecting him to be Plan B was a tactical error by SirDB


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Jul 2014)

Bah they had one plan, Froome, still not sure how Porte on this form was supposed to be Froome's wingman in the hills.


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2014)

Those goats climb better than Porte​


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2014)

Why does CK keep banging on about Rolland - the twat


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2014)

fark me, he doesn't know that Yates is being picked up from the break


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2014)

Wasn't Majka complaining about being told to go to the tour de france at the last minute? He might change his tune on that one!


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2014)

I'm not used to seeing French riders doing well, it's like they invented this race or something.


----------



## tug benson (19 Jul 2014)

Nibali goes


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2014)

Nibbles puffing here.


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2014)

Ten Dam looks poised to spring a surprise


----------



## laurence (19 Jul 2014)

looks as if he was bored of the french infighting


----------



## Dave Davenport (19 Jul 2014)

To me, this looks like 'clean' racing.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2014)

Valverde cracked, good.


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2014)

The crowds are rubbish!


----------



## tug benson (19 Jul 2014)

go on LTD


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2014)

Fascinating battle between Bardet and Pinot, cracking. Let's hope they crack Sckleck too.


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> go on LTD



That distinctively average dutch bloke as @rich p called him?

I've been bleeting on for a year that he is an outsider (albeit big outsider) for the podium much to the mockery of my cyclechat colleagues - whilst that is still a huge ask, it looks like he will be closer to the podium than most!


TJVG did the lion's share of the work in that chase group, certainly looking good


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Sweepstake on how many minutes Porte will be behind Nibali at the summit?
> 4.38


5:15, which is what i guessed


----------



## Scoosh (19 Jul 2014)

Great stuff from Majka and nice for him not to get pipped by Nibbles !


----------



## Rasmus (19 Jul 2014)

Well that stage took a while to really get going, but great racing once it started.

Seems clear that Tejay, Pinot, Bardet and Valverde are racing each other, and not really concerned with Nibali. 

Impressive and well-earned victory for Majka, who is now tied with Rodriguez in the KOM rankings. Tinkoff now leading Sky in the "plan B" competition...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2014)

Great racing. The Bardet/Pinot/TVG competition is fascinating. And great to see them ditching ValvPiti.

I'm still not convinced by Nibali tho  Maybe if he took the pint of milk, rolls and newspaper out of his pocket he'd look more convincing.


----------



## tug benson (19 Jul 2014)

LTD swearing on eurosport


----------



## laurence (19 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> LTD swearing on eurosport



loved the fanboy reaction to Lemond. poor lad was starstruck


----------



## tug benson (19 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> loved the fanboy reaction to Lemond. poor lad was starstruck


 it was great watching the two of them talking


----------



## User169 (19 Jul 2014)

Good stuff again from Ten Dam. Seems to be racing for himself now. Fair enough given that Mollema seems to be buggering off to Trek and Belkin are out at the end of the season.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> loved the fanboy reaction to Lemond. poor lad was starstruck





tug benson said:


> it was great watching the two of them talking


I enjoyed that too, especially since it was watching Channel 4's coverage of Lemond's 1989 TdF win that encouraged me to buy a bike and start riding again!


----------



## raindog (19 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Great racing. The Bardet/Pinot/TVG competition is fascinating. And great to see them ditching ValvPiti.


Yep


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Jul 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/168039628

Impressive speed considering elevation!!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (19 Jul 2014)

Yes, I enjoyed the stage


Dave Davenport said:


> Looking forward to today's stage as we'll be riding some of it in a few weeks (but in the opposite direction). It really is a pity we're not going to see Froome, Bertie and Nibbles fighting it out.


 a lot more today as I have ridden much of the roads and climbs, always good to recognise places you have been.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jul 2014)

Void win, riding over the line with his jersey unzipped, disgraceful.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Void win, riding over the line with his jersey unzipped, disgraceful.



Are you Stephen Roche?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 Jul 2014)

Majka was impressive today. Imagine what he must be on to beat Nibali?!! Pinot must be on something to descend like that and is anyone else wondering how TJ Vengarderen managed 6th ahead of ValVerde and Schleck?? TJ is American so he has clear ties to Armstrong and Schleck rode with Contador who was once in a team with Armstrong!! He's almost ALIEN!!! 

Porte apparently ill with chest infection. Bad form at Team Sky means 'better lying about illness than to admit weakness'. 

Hang on, this thread is rubbing off on me. Pretty soon i'll be accusing LeMond of being a dope head and Wiggins a future Grand tour winner...........


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2014)

@Pedrosanchezo if you are going to get annoyed every time I make sweeping accusations with no basis other than I'm a grumpy middle-aged nobber then you are going to have a lot of annoyance.

I think you'll find not everyone of the riders is being held as suspicious. Your approach is very similar to the Lance fanboys. Ridicule everyone who dares raise any doubt,

I admit to "stirring it" a bit with Tony Martin as I do think his ride was legitimately good. I do however think that Nibali's form should be open to question; I know his progression, etc, but I still have doubts about him.

I''ll accept your niaivety if you'll accept my nobbery, ok?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> @Pedrosanchezo
> 
> 
> I''ll accept your niaivety if you'll accept my nobbery, ok?


Was Niaivety the Sky rider in the breakaway?


----------



## KennaughKickIt (19 Jul 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Porte apparently ill with chest infection. Bad form at Team Sky means 'better lying about illness than to admit weakness'.



Come on man, Sky aren't capable of having an off year, all the other teams are doping and you're too blind to see it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> Come on man, Sky aren't capable of having an off year, all the other teams are doping and you're too blind to see it.


Is your forum name pronounced ''KickIt'' or ''KickYit?''


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> @Pedrosanchezo if you are going to get annoyed every time I make sweeping accusations with no basis other than I'm a grumpy middle-aged nobber then you are going to have a lot of annoyance.
> 
> I think you'll find not everyone of the riders is being held as suspicious. You're approach is very similar to the Lance fanboys. Ridicule everyone who dares raise any doubt,
> 
> ...


Marmion, lets just assume i have a reasonable knowledge of the history of the sport and it's scandals. I'll assume you do too. Fair? 

Lets also assume that a Lance fanboy is a nobber. Lets also assume LA is a nobber x infinite. Fair? 

Great. 

Now, can we just get back to talking about the bloody racing and leave all the uncalled for accusations to those who really are nobbers? Or am i being Naive................


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Are you Stephen Roche?



Yes, ban them, ban them all.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yes, ban them, ban them all.


What, this Barnham Hall?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Now, can we just get back to talking about the bloody racing and leave all the uncalled for accusations to those who really are nobbers? Or am i being Naive................



I would have "liked" that post until the last sentence. I reserve the right to be suspicious of riders who show form that does not add up in my brain - Nibali falls into that category. I truly hope that he is clean and that what we are seeing from him is not a deception. But something in my mind just can't see that; all around him riders are grimacing, clearly making huge efforts and (sometimes) blowing up, yet he rides off at what appears to be at will with little evidence of suffering...day after day. I admit his choice of team and their manager has a huge influence on my views. But maybe rightly so. I don't know. I'm enjoying the race below him immensely; the villain of ValvPiti and the new knights who want to depose him is great viewing.

Vive le Tour. Whatever. (I even do better quotes than Lance)


----------



## KennaughKickIt (19 Jul 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Now, can we just get back to talking about the bloody racing and leave all the uncalled for accusations to those who really are nobbers? Or am i being Naive................



You appear to take too much offence to what are (certainly in my case) mostly cynical forum accusations. Such displays of precipitancy lead me to think that you too could be doping?


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> That distinctively average dutch bloke as @rich p called him?
> 
> I've been bleeting on for a year that he is an outsider (albeit big outsider) for the podium much to the mockery of my cyclechat colleagues - whilst that is still a huge ask, it looks like he will be closer to the podium than most!
> 
> ...


I beg forgiveness Montaggio - if you'd only said, " He'll be closer to the podium than most", in the first place, you could have saved yourself all that flak


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I would have "liked" that post until the last sentence. * I reserve the right to be suspicious of riders who show form that does not add up in my brain - Nibali falls into that category*. I truly hope that he is clean and that what we are seeing from him is not a deception. But something in my mind just can't see that; all around him riders are grimacing, clearly making huge efforts and (sometimes) blowing up, yet he rides off at what appears to be at will with little evidence of suffering...day after day. I admit his choice of team and their manager has a huge influence on my views. But maybe rightly so. I don't know. I'm enjoying the race below him immensely; the villain of ValvPiti and the new knights who want to depose him is great viewing.
> 
> Vive le Tour. Whatever. (I even do better quotes than Lance)


No idea why you are thinking that. Nibbles would get spanked by Froome and Contador in the high mountains. By your, questionable, math Froome and Contador must be doping also. Ask yourself who is he really beating? Todays stage he was inferior to the eventual winner by 24-25 seconds. Is Majka doping?

A questionable mind is one thing, a suspicious mind is another.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> No idea why you are thinking that. Nibbles would get spanked by Froome and Contador in the high mountains. By your, questionable, math Froome and Contador must be doping also. Ask yourself who is he really beating? Todays stage he was inferior to the eventual winner by 24-25 seconds. Is Majka doping?
> 
> A questionable mind is one thing, a suspicious mind is another.



Neither are there. Dirty Bertie is forever dirty in my mind no matter what he does. 

And you are questioning Majka when I am not.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> No idea why you are thinking that. Nibbles would get spanked by Froome and Contador in the high mountains. By your, questionable, math* Froome and Contador must be doping also*. Ask yourself who is he really beating? Todays stage he was inferior to the eventual winner by 24-25 seconds. Is Majka doping?
> 
> A questionable mind is one thing, a suspicious mind is another.


Perish the thought!  Clean as a whistle Bertie and the Bilharzia Boy?
I'm just off to the clinic.


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2014)

@Pedrosanchezo 
You don't help your case by refusing to admit that Nibali's transformation from mule to superstar in the last 6 weeks is at least eyebrow raising.
None of us, even the witchfinder sceptics, know if he's juiced, but we reserve the right to harbour suspicions given his lack of form this year.
He has proved to be a good rider previously and he may well be clean; the opposition isn't what we expected, but the untroubled way he rides gives enough doubt for some to air their suspicions given cycling's recent history.
Ulissi, Santambroggio, Ricco and many others from the Italian stable have been nailed been nailed since the 'so-called' clean era.
Unproven - as they say in Scotty land.


----------



## tug benson (20 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Perish the thought!  Clean as a whistle Bertie and the Bilharzia Boy?
> I'm just off to the clinic.


 Really that place is bonkers, i dont know why it hasn't been closed down, as far as i can tell, someone over there says something, and it could be anything and as long as its anti team sky or its says that someone is a big bad cheat then they all start to believe it..thats when it becomes FACT!!!!!


The hatred for Sky, Wiggins, Froome and now Porte over there is unreal..



Still i get some laugh when i lurk on there


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (20 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> @Pedrosanchezo
> You don't help your case by refusing to admit that Nibali's transformation from mule to superstar in the last 6 weeks is at least eyebrow raising.
> None of us, even the witchfinder sceptics, know if he's juiced, but we reserve the right to harbour suspicions given his lack of form this year.
> He has proved to be a good rider previously and he may well be clean; the opposition isn't what we expected, but the untroubled way he rides gives enough doubt for some to air their suspicions given cycling's recent history.
> ...


Erm, mule? Examples? More so than Froome when he started his pro career? As for the last 3 riders you named they aren't even playing the same sport as Nibali let alone the same race. 

Who beat Nibali of late? Froome, Contador. Who else? Who else has beat either of them of late? Well neither of them are in the race. Can you honestly look at any of the riders left in the TDF and think they SHOULD be beating Nibali up the climbs? When he won the giro did he beat Froome or Contador? 2012 he finished behind Froome and Wiggins - both not present in 2014. 

Also naming others from the same nationality is simply poor taste. All Americans dope because of Armstrong? Italians dope so Nibali might? The simplicity of the idea reveals the simplicity of the thinking behind the accusations. 

Some questioned Tony Martin!

If we are going to question every strong performance on the basis of what has happened in the past then why bother watching future TDF's at all? Why not just put in a VHS of the 1986 Tour and sit back and chill...........


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> Really that place is bonkers



I visited once. Just to have e read after someone on here accused me of being "of clinic mentality". I'm not. Nor to I ascribe to their thinking. Nobbers, the lot of them.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> the stuff you typed...



You are not reading properly.
It's just stuff you are making up in your head and it's similar to what people did when Lance was winning.
Nobody is questioning every strong performance, I admitted to being "on the wind-up" with Tony Martin.
But still I doubt Nibali.
As I said earlier I may be wrong.

But that does not mean you are right.


----------



## suzeworld (20 Jul 2014)

I wish you guys who want to snipe on about doping, naivety and each others' nobbery-levels would get a room, or at least another thread...

You're making this one very opaque.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (20 Jul 2014)

suzeworld said:


> I wish you guys who want to snipe on about doping, naivety and each others' nobbery-levels would get a room, or at least another thread...
> 
> You're making this one very opaque.


True, but i liked this thread before the chants of "doper" started.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (20 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> You are not reading properly.
> It's just stuff you are making up in your head and *it's similar to what people did when Lance was winning.*
> Nobody is questioning every strong performance, I admitted to being "on the wind-up" with Tony Martin.
> But still I doubt Nibali.
> ...


That's like the 3rd or 4th time you have mentioned Armstrong. Let it go dude. Past be past. 2014 TDF be the present and the future. 

Peace be with you chap. Until Nibbles wins another mountain stage or TT.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> That's like the 3rd or 4th time you have mentioned Armstrong. Let it go dude. Past be past. 2014 TDF be the present and the future.
> 
> Peace be with you chap. Until Nibbles wins another mountain stage or TT.



I'll carry on comparing. You carry on ignoring. There is reason behind my views; and not just Armstrong.
As I said earlier, if you keep getting annoyed by my views then you'll be annoyed over and over.

I'm loving the racing this year; Bardet, Pinot and TVG in the mountains has been great, Kittel is immense, Sagan is so good he is boring  And loads of other great breakaways, wins and "almost was" highlights. And Gallopin - what a guy!


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Majka was impressive today. Imagine what he must be on to beat Nibali?!!


That's right, and what about Péraud? On friday the internet decided that Nibs was doped up to his armpits, so I reckon Péraud must be on something really amazing to be able to stay with him to the top of Risoul. 

What a finish to the stage though. How fantastic to see all these up and coming youngsters attacking and battling all the way up the last climb. And it's great the French at last have some riders they can really cheer for after all these years. 
Even Simon Yates got a third of the way up the last climb before being swallowed up by the main bunch. I'm loving it, and the future of bike racing looks great to me.


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> Really that place is bonkers, i dont know why it hasn't been closed down,


Absolutely. Everyone in there is barking mad.
But even the comments after the articles on CN are pretty weird too.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> @Pedrosanchezo
> You don't help your case by refusing to admit that Nibali's transformation from mule to superstar in the last 6 weeks is at least eyebrow raising.
> None of us, even the witchfinder sceptics, know if he's juiced, but we reserve the right to harbour suspicions given his lack of form this year.
> He has proved to be a good rider previously and he may well be clean; the opposition isn't what we expected, but the untroubled way he rides gives enough doubt for some to air their suspicions given cycling's recent history.
> ...





rich p said:


> @Pedrosanchezo
> You don't help your case by refusing to admit that Nibali's transformation from mule to superstar in the last 6 weeks is at least eyebrow raising.
> None of us, even the witchfinder sceptics, know if he's juiced, but we reserve the right to harbour suspicions given his lack of form this year.
> He has proved to be a good rider previously and he may well be clean; the opposition isn't what we expected, but the untroubled way he rides gives enough doubt for some to air their suspicions given cycling's recent history.
> ...


 Mule ? The guys record pre-Astana is quite impressive, he was being written up as a future GT contender when he was a Junior. With regards to this season, it is not an uncommon tactic to wind up the season form to peak at Le Tour, not winning every race in the lead up like say Dauphinée or PN like some folks have done in the past before going to dominate Le Tour as well. A lot of riders will use races as training and build up to peak form.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jul 2014)

Not to put a downer on the rising frenchies and some of the other but are we just seeing a bit of a mediocre scrap for placings because the top 4 or 5 riders in the world are so far ahead of the rest. With just nibbles of the 5 there and so far ahead of the rest we are focussing more on them than normal?


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2014)

Personally, I'd rather see a "mediocre scrap" than the Sky train crushing the race on the last ascent of every mountain stage.
On the French telly last week, a question put to Jalabert was "is the Tour now over with Froome and Contador out?" and he replied that it was now more open and would lead to more exciting racing than otherwise. He was right.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (20 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> Not to put a downer on the rising frenchies and some of the other but are we just seeing a bit of a mediocre scrap for placings because the top 4 or 5 riders in the world are so far ahead of the rest. With just nibbles of the 5 there and so far ahead of the rest we are focussing more on them than normal?





raindog said:


> Personally, I'd rather see a "mediocre scrap" than the Sky train crushing the race on the last ascent of every mountain stage.
> On the French telly last week, a question put to Jalabert was "is the Tour now over with Froome and Contador out?" and he replied that it was now more open and would lead to more exciting racing than otherwise. He was right.


I do think there are some exciting talents shining through, and yes they look a little more impressive with the absence of Contador, Quintana and Froome. A 3rd place finish for any of these youngsters would be an amazing accomplishment regardless of who is competing. It would seem a shame that people might suggest that such a high placing would be unlikely should the big guns still be in the race. 

One would have to agree to a point though that if The top 4 were the usual suspects then the youngsters mentioned above might be scrapping for top 10 places and not podium spots. 

I still think it makes for exciting racing. The Sky train is a mightily impressive thing but it's nowhere near as exciting as the man for man racing we are seeing in todays Tour.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Jul 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I still think it makes for exciting racing. The Sky train *was* a mightily impressive thing but it's nowhere near as exciting as the man for man racing we are seeing in todays Tour.



Fixed your post.


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2014)

Not only does it look as if Simon Yates will reach Paris, he says he'll still be trying to pick up a win during the last week! 
http://www.greenedgecycling.com/news/debutant-yates-impresses-again-in-stage-14-break
gerrin, lad 
Hope everyone noticed he lasted longer than Geraint and Nieve yesterday? Incredible considering his age, lack of preparation and the fact he's never raced more than 8 consecutive days before.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Jul 2014)

Interesting metéo today, risk of hail, thunderstorms, mostly light winds but gusts of 70 km/h


----------



## tug benson (20 Jul 2014)

Going to give the live race a miss today, going to watch the F1 instead, will catch the highlights on eurosport later...I feel a bit dirty


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jul 2014)

Elimiger (IAM) and Bauer from Garmin are 6.02 ahead in the first breakaway of the day.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jul 2014)

They appear to be having broadcasting issues due to the weather in Nimes


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jul 2014)

Adrian Petit of Cofedis just had a puncture and needed a new bike....


....... With 100km to go, the lead is 6.03


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2014)

I actually thought I heard the ITV announcer just say ''Let's go over to Coventry." I had to work out that he'd said commentary.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jul 2014)

'And here are some riders for AG2R La Mondiale.... At one time they were the breakaway specialists, but now they are starting to become real contenders for Tour wins...... And who would have thought that that little old AG2R would be 38 minutes ahead of Team Sky, it wasn't all that long ago that they were relying on wild card entries, but are now well established!'



Said just before the Sherwin and Ligget show started.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2014)

I've just choked thanks to Liggett, when they cut to some abbey and Sherwen did his usual tour book stilted reading with his finger going along the line and said "I do believe that this is the <whatever it was> Abbey" and Liggett exclaimed "IT IS!" as if it held some great personal attachment to him. Stupid old git.


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Jul 2014)

Tailwind is insane gonna be a fast time today.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Tailwind is insane



Jeezo, are we gonna drop the Lance thing?


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Jul 2014)

BMC piling it on 44mph


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jul 2014)

50km to go, 1.45


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jul 2014)

25km to go, breakaway still at 1.45, it was allowed to climb to 2.09, but this must be the Peleton coming back now, surely!


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2014)

Attrocious weather - shudda stayed in England


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jul 2014)

Really chucking it down now, boy that sky was/is dark!!


----------



## beastie (20 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> Not to put a downer on the rising frenchies and some of the other but are we just seeing a bit of a mediocre scrap for placings because the top 4 or 5 riders in the world are so far ahead of the rest. With just nibbles of the 5 there and so far ahead of the rest we are focussing more on them than normal?


Who is the 5th of the top riders? Assume that Froome, Contador, Quintana and Nibali are top 4 then who is 5?


----------



## Scoosh (20 Jul 2014)

Yes, MDB - most of us are watching as well, so don't really need your updates, thank you.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jul 2014)

Little flash of lightning there in the wonderful looking grey/blue sky behind!


----------



## BrumJim (20 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I.... Wasps are goodies, Leicester are baddies ... and so on.



WHATT !!!! London Wasps? That team whose allegiance to London makes Froome look like a true Brit? Don't even have their own ground? Bunch of money-chasing pretty boys with glory-seekers as fans. I would love them to go through the "Championship" test as per Northampton, Harlequins, Newcastle, but fail.


----------



## Dave Davenport (20 Jul 2014)

Blimey! That was close!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2014)

Those big boys are terrible spoilsports.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jul 2014)

The Norwegian commentators have just had a combined orgasm (jingoism).
Good chase by the pack.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jul 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Yes, MDB - most of us are watching as well, so don't really need your updates, thank you.



I did the time at 100, 50 and 25km, so what, what does it matter?? Really??


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2014)

BrumJim said:


> WHATT !!!! London Wasps? That team whose allegiance to London makes Froome look like a true Brit? Don't even have their own ground? Bunch of money-chasing pretty boys with glory-seekers as fans. I would love them to go through the "Championship" test as per Northampton, Harlequins, Newcastle, but fail.


Yeah them. I formed an attachment to them when they were at Loftus Rd. They are still goodies despite being all the things you say. Such is the illogicality of following sport


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jul 2014)

And if ever there was a race where the winner didn't deserve to win, it was that!


----------



## montage (20 Jul 2014)

What is it with Kristoff and his inability to wear a helmet properly.






That was Milan San remo ..... same problem again just now


----------



## Dave Davenport (20 Jul 2014)

Greipel cleanly beaten there, Sagan got blocked a bit and had to come off the gas. What happened to Kittal?


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jul 2014)

His helmet is OK, it's his head that's wrong!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> What happened to Kittal?



I think his hat was a bit squint and he didn't want @montage taking the píss out of him


----------



## Dave Davenport (20 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I think his hat was a bit squint and he didn't want @montage taking the píss out of him


Understandable.


----------



## Slaav (20 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yeah them. I formed an attachment to them when they were at Loftus Rd. They are still goodies despite being all the things you say. Such is the illogicality of following sport



I think you will find that an awful lot of the Wycombe Wasps fans (note - no longer London Wasps) were actually old Loftus Road fans.... There were just never many of us to begin with!

To call Wasps fans glory seekers somewhat ignores the awful roller coaster ride our wonderful club have taken us on over the last 20 years!!!

Now don't get me on Leicester or Quins - they make Man United fans in Tokyo and NYC look like locals 

Anyway.... Back to the cycling???


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Jul 2014)

Yates has gone hom


raindog said:


> Not only does it look as if Simon Yates will reach Paris, he says he'll still be trying to pick up a win during the last week!
> http://www.greenedgecycling.com/news/debutant-yates-impresses-again-in-stage-14-break
> gerrin, lad
> Hope everyone noticed he lasted longer than Geraint and Nieve yesterday? Incredible considering his age, lack of preparation and the fact he's never raced more than 8 consecutive days before.


Yates has gone home after todays stage.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jul 2014)

Exciting finish, poor Bauer, he'll be replaying that one for a bit.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (20 Jul 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Yates has gone home after todays stage.


A bit strange given the rest day tomorrow, you might have thought he'd sleep on the decision. Either he was well and truly spent or it's personal.

It's a shame but he showed a lot of promise in his first tour, hope we'll see him and his brother racing together next year. Down to the one Brit.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (20 Jul 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Yates has gone hom
> .



Reads like something we might have said in the playground in the 1970's!


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2014)

Yates withdrawn by OGE to avoid overstretching him, allegedly. Shame, I suspect he's probably a bit cheesed off about that, given how strong he's looked.

Can't help feeling that Bauer and Elmiger blew it by just playing each other a bit at around 1k - 500m rather than just pressing on hard


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> A bit strange given the rest day tomorrow, you might have thought he'd sleep on the decision. Either he was well and truly spent or it's personal.
> 
> It's a shame but he showed a lot of promise in his first tour, hope we'll see him and his brother racing together next year. Down to the one Brit.



Per ITV highlights the team decided he was to withdraw as they didn't want to burn him out, it came across to me as if it was planned before the race even started rather than him withdrawing because he was shattered.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> ... it came across to me as if it was planned before the race even started...



He said several times they weren't expecting him to go the distance, they were only expecting him to do 10 days, he could drop out whenever he wanted etc.


----------



## roadrash (20 Jul 2014)

as far as im aware he wasnt expected to do the full tour,


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> He said several times they weren't expecting him to go the distance, they were only expecting him to do 10 days, he could drop out whenever he wanted etc.


Just wondering who wanted him to drop out. He didn't give the impression of being near to burn out to me. Still, an excellent début for the youngster.


----------



## suzeworld (20 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Yates withdrawn by OGE to avoid overstretching him, allegedly. Shame, I suspect he's probably a bit cheesed off about that, given how strong he's looked.
> 
> Can't help feeling that Bauer and Elmiger blew it by just playing each other a bit at around 1k - 500m rather than just pressing on hard



I thought they worked together amazingly well, compared to other breakaways we've seen over the years who start cat and mouse stuff much earlier and throw it away. To me it looked more like the peleton nearly lost it by not chasing them down a bit sooner .. 

Brilliant stage! I was proper screeching at the screen today. Poor fellah.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Jul 2014)

Super exciting - made my ironing a lot more interesting (or should that be in mundane news thread?)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Super exciting - made my ironing a lot more interesting (or should that be in mundane news thread?)


Save the ironing for the flat stages.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Save the ironing for the flat stages.



Tee hee. Should this be in the jokes section now?


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Save the ironing for the flat stages.


That creased me up.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Can't help feeling that Bauer and Elmiger blew it by just playing each other a bit at around 1k - 500m rather than just pressing on hard





suzeworld said:


> I thought they worked together amazingly well, compared to other breakaways we've seen over the years who start cat and mouse stuff much earlier and throw it away. To me it looked more like the peleton nearly lost it by not chasing them down a bit sooner ..



They worked really well up until the end when instead of just pressing on, they started to play each other (as HF says) and lost their advantage. They suddenly weren't going fast enough, certainly not with the Peleton breathing down their necks anyway!!

That said, yes, what were the Peleton thinking leaving it that late??!!



> I was proper screeching at the screen today. Poor fellah.



Yes I must admit to making a few noises myself, not all of them voluntary, it was at once the best and worst finish I've seen in ages!!



deptfordmarmoset said:


> Save the ironing for the flat stages.



*BOOM BOOM!!*


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Kiss of death from @raindog?


bugger


----------



## raindog (21 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> He said several times they weren't expecting him to go the distance, they were only expecting him to do 10 days, he could drop out whenever he wanted etc.


Still doesn't make much sense though, because on the OGE website on saturday he said
_“I’m quite an ambitious guy and I like to win so I will just keep plugging away and hopefully we will get a win in the next week or so,”_


----------



## HF2300 (21 Jul 2014)

suzeworld said:


> I thought they worked together amazingly well, compared to other breakaways we've seen over the years who start cat and mouse stuff much earlier and throw it away. To me it looked more like the peleton nearly lost it by not chasing them down a bit sooner ..
> 
> Brilliant stage! I was proper screeching at the screen today. Poor fellah.



Oh, absolutely, and there wasn't anywhere near the ridiculous cat and mouse that's blown stage wins for breakaways in the past; the peloton came up very fast at the end, they were probably very tired, and so on. There was just the impression though that they backed off over that 500m or so, and with Bauer talking afterwards about trying to bluff Elmiger that he was more tired than he was it just left a sense that they let the peleton back in when the peloton had come close to blowing it.


----------



## HF2300 (21 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> Still doesn't make much sense though, because on the OGE website on saturday he said
> _“I’m quite an ambitious guy and I like to win so I will just keep plugging away and hopefully we will get a win in the next week or so,”_



That's why I thought he probably wouldn't be too impressed about being withdrawn; it seemed he wanted to and felt he could do more, and perhaps go to Paris. You don't know what other plans they have for him though, I suppose.


----------



## HF2300 (21 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Save the ironing for the flat stages.



Well, if you're going to introduce Extreme Ironing to the Tour...


----------



## suzeworld (21 Jul 2014)

Yes, they did get a bit strategic in the last 500m, but then, if you just power on and pull the other guy with you, you lose anyway when he pips you on the line. Lose-lose scenario, in it? 

Easy to comment on strategy when you know the result.

He admitted stalling a bit, but also said there really was nothing left in his legs. In that scenario fresh sprinters behind you are always at a massive advantage.


----------



## HF2300 (21 Jul 2014)

And of course we want the breakaway to win whereas Bauer wants Bauer to win and Elmiger wants Elmiger to win.

I'm not a golf watcher, but happened to see a bit yesterday where Alliss commented 'People say why didn't you do this or that. That's not how sport works. You do what you do, and what happens happens'. Not sure that's entirely true but you see his point.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (21 Jul 2014)

suzeworld said:


> I thought they worked together amazingly well, compared to other breakaways we've seen over the years who start cat and mouse stuff much earlier and throw it away. To me it looked more like the peleton nearly lost it by not chasing them down a bit sooner ..
> 
> Brilliant stage! I was proper screeching at the screen today. Poor fellah.


I think after that long out front doing the 2 up, the legs just didnt have any more to give.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jul 2014)

Yeah, Bauer said he just didn't have anything in his legs for the last 50m, so would have been caught anyway.

Great finish, though !


----------



## montage (21 Jul 2014)

Glad Yates has been pulled - shows OGE are thinking about the long term, it was probably the plan from the very start. It's been a demanding grand tour, and the third week is where the damage really sets in. Rest him now and he can have a great second half to the season. Push him and he'll be fecked and head into the winter overtrained and worn down, which will have implications for 2015. Hopefully we'll see both twins in more protour week long stage races throughout 2015. In terms of grand tours, I imagine they'll be on a 2 week diet for another year yet, aiming to complete a grand tour in 2016, then start to look at becoming competitive. They have 10 years + to win a GT, no rush.


----------



## montage (21 Jul 2014)

Just to clarify in the context of the above post, GT means Grand Tour not Geriant Thomas. Winning a Geriant Thomas is something I believe to be beyond the ability of the Yates twins.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> Just to clarify in the context of the above post, GT means Grand Tour not Geriant Thomas. Winning a Geriant Thomas is something I believe to be beyond the ability of the Yates twins.


 Simply text "G" to 12345 to win a top of the range Sky domestique. The Geraint Thomas comes with cheeky Welsh accent and even works with broken pelvis. 
(Costs £1 plus standard network rate, calls from landlines may cost considerably more. Entries received after 21 Jul 2014 will not be entered but may be charged)


----------



## Ganymede (21 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Simply text "G" to 12345 to win a top of the range Sky domestique. The Geraint Thomas comes with cheeky Welsh accent and even works with broken pelvis.
> (Costs £1 plus standard network rate, calls from landlines may cost considerably more. Entries received after 21 Jul 2014 will not be entered but may be charged)


I'm up for it.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> Just to clarify in the context of the above post, GT means Grand Tour not Geriant Thomas. Winning a Geriant Thomas is something I believe to be beyond the ability of the Yates twins.


Whereas G&T is something even us modest cyclists can enjoy.


----------



## montage (21 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Whereas G&T is something even us modest cyclists can enjoy.



Don't forget the lime in the bidon


----------



## montage (21 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Cucumber.



Dear god why not throw in an entire caesar salad whilst you're at it!


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> And of course we want the breakaway to win whereas Bauer wants Bauer to win and Elmiger wants Elmiger to win.



Great example of Game Theory in action.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2014)

User said:


> Order a Hendrick's and try it.


Don't, it's horrible.


----------



## RedRider (21 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Whereas G&T is something even us modest cyclists can enjoy.


Sheltering from the rain (what do you mean, 'it's stopped raining'?).


----------



## HF2300 (21 Jul 2014)

Interesting, if brief, interview with Bassons on the ITV4 rest day programme...


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Interesting, if brief, interview with Bassons on the ITV4 rest day programme...



Yep, just saw that. I liked the comments after the Vinokourov interview too.


----------



## Ganymede (21 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Yep, just saw that. I liked the comments after the Vinokourov interview too.


Yes, very dry!

I really enjoyed the interview with Daniel thing, the French commentator. I do enjoy hearing all the French in different accents.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2014)

Great rest day "highlights" show.

I LOLed at Imlach after the Vino interview.


----------



## laurence (21 Jul 2014)

ahhhh, Daniel Mangeas... i saw him for the first time in York! all the years of hearing him and i never knew what he looked like. he's a legend... i always say Robie McKewen in a fake Mangeas voice after hearing him announce Robbie's victory at a stage one year.


----------



## HF2300 (21 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Yep, just saw that. I liked the comments after the Vinokourov interview too.



Yes, healthy cynicism!


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jul 2014)

Bassons interview. What a sad sad story. Says a lot about cycling but says more about the human psyche


----------



## Ganymede (21 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Great rest day "highlights" show.
> 
> I LOLed at Imlach after the Vino interview.


Mine was more of a snort, but deffo out loud!


----------



## suzeworld (21 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> Bassons interview. What a sad sad story. Says a lot about cycling but says more about the human psyche



Says a lot about what we were not told in the mainstream British press back on 2001 to me. Fascinating. I will buy his book.


----------



## tigger (21 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Whereas G&T is something even us modest cyclists can enjoy.



Punctuation is always key on forums!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2014)

suzeworld said:


> Says a lot about what we were not told in the mainstream British press back on 2001 to me. Fascinating. I will buy his book.



Bassons made very good points re the lack of current research/data available being part of the reason for discussing the "old days" as if it was in the past and not current.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Bassons made very good points re the lack of current research/data available being part of the reason for discussing the "old days" as if it was in the past and not current.



Reiterated in an indirect way by Laurens Ten Dam in an interview yesterday, i.e. all his rides and data go on Strava. Crude nonetheless but heading in the right direction.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (21 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> Bassons interview. What a sad sad story. Says a lot about cycling but says more about the human psyche



I'm quite stunned the peloton acted so tyrannously toward him. Excluding LA I'd actually felt a little sorry for some of these guys (like Hamilton) but on review I don't think I can continue to excuse them. Sure, they must have been under a lot of pressure from within the team, but the intimidating culture that they assumed and asserted upon others was appalling.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> Personally, I'd rather see a "mediocre scrap" than the Sky train crushing the race on the last ascent of every mountain stage.


Any sport gets monotonous when it's the same old, same old. Personally, I hope that next year's Tour is all about jersey swapping with the maillot jaune decided on the Champs-Élysées and at least one team pulling their finger out and coming up with a strategy to stop Sagan taking all the green jersey points en route.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> I'm quite stunned the peloton acted so tyrannously toward him. Excluding LA I'd actually felt a little sorry for some of these guys (like Hamilton) but on review I don't think I can continue to excuse them. Sure, they must have been under a lot of pressure from within the team, but the intimidating culture that they assumed and asserted upon others was appalling.



I'm not. Sadly, it's been documented over and over again how easily large groups can be swayed like this. I prefer to be an optimist and believe the best of people, but it means I'm disappointed a lot of the time.

I don't want to re-open old debates but the repeated failure of governing bodies and those who arguably had a duty of care over guys like Bassons is even more shocking, and while things have changed, I can't help feeling that a lot of that culture still lurks in dark corners. That's one reason why - calmly and rationally - the 'is he doping' discussion about current riders is important, to keep the pressure on for a better culture.


----------



## perplexed (22 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> And of course we want the breakaway to win whereas Bauer wants Bauer to win and Elmiger wants Elmiger to win.
> 
> I'm not a golf watcher, but happened to see a bit yesterday where Alliss commented 'People say why didn't you do this or that. That's not how sport works. You do what you do, and what happens happens'. Not sure that's entirely true but you see his point.


 
I'm not quite sure why Alliss is referring to golf, when everyone else is talking about sport...


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Great rest day "highlights" show.
> 
> I LOLed at Imlach after the Vino interview.



Was it Imlach who said that Vino was mumbling in French? Does Imlach speak French? I did not think it was mumbled at all. Let's hear Imlach say the same in French.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2014)

"Golf - a good walk, spoiled" _Mark Twain_


----------



## Ganymede (22 Jul 2014)

Speicher said:


> Was it Imlach who said that Vino was mumbling in French? Does Imlach speak French? I did not think it was mumbled at all. Let's hear Imlach say the same in French.


I think he may have been referring to the rather roundabout avoiding language Vino was using - his last comment was pretty mumbled and was one that Imlach wasn't impressed by.

Vino's French is pretty good - a bit idiosyncratic and obviously with a foreign accent.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I think he may have been referring to the rather roundabout avoiding language Vino was using - his last comment was pretty mumbled and was one that Imlach wasn't impressed by.
> 
> Vino's French is pretty good - a bit idiosyncratic and obviously with a foreign accent.



His French is very good.


----------



## Ganymede (22 Jul 2014)

Speicher said:


> His French is very good.


Yes - great to listen to. I always enjoy hearing these interviews run without a voice-over translation. I enjoyed hearing Bassons' southern accent too.


----------



## Shadow (22 Jul 2014)

Rui Costa a non-starter. Has pneumonia. Hope the rainbow stripes feels better soon.


----------



## Ganymede (22 Jul 2014)

Shadow said:


> Rui Costa a non-starter. Has pneumonia. Hope the rainbow stripes feels better soon.


The peloton is getting smaller and smaller!

One thing I noticed about the old footage they were playing of Daniel Mangeas' home town is that the peloton seemed absolutely vast, filling the road and going on for what seemed like ever. Is that just a false impression I gained while idly drooling my life away in front of the telly?


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2014)

Shadow said:


> Rui Costa a non-starter. Has pneumonia. Hope the rainbow stripes feels better soon.


That rainbow jersey is a bit of a ball and chain on many riders. Gilbert, Costa and Cav, all did much worse the following season, there's probably others too I can't immediately think of without recourse to my backup memory called Google.


----------



## Shadow (22 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> That rainbow jersey is a bit of a ball and chain on many riders. Gilbert, Costa and Cav, all did much worse the following season, there's probably others too I can't immediately think of without recourse to my backup memory called Google.


Agreed. I find it a little strange. Or is it too much pressure and/or greater expectations?


----------



## montage (22 Jul 2014)

Sounds like Porte and Nieve are out the back already


----------



## KennaughKickIt (22 Jul 2014)

Would love to see this breakaway succeed, not sure who the peloton are particularly concerned about here but they seem determined to catch it.


----------



## The Couch (22 Jul 2014)

Shadow said:


> Rui Costa a non-starter. Has pneumonia. Hope the rainbow stripes feels better soon.


Up next... JVDB? (bacterial infection)


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> Up next... JVDB? (bacterial infection)


Richie Porte? His mojo must be at rock bottom


----------



## The Couch (22 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Richie Porte? His mojo must be at rock bottom


Good point... it might be a race-within-the-race who reaches the team car first


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Jul 2014)

Breakaway is like a who's who of breakaway participants.


----------



## montage (22 Jul 2014)

Tommy V, the biggest sandbagger in pro cycling, in the break - as much as I want the break to stick, this is going to make for hard viewing!


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Richie Porte? His mojo must be at rock bottom





The Couch said:


> Up next... JVDB? (bacterial infection)



Just a random thought that if Richie abandons today we can only hope he does it on the...

....Porte de Bails...


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Breakaway is like a who's who of breakaway participants.





montage said:


> Tommy V, the biggest sandbagger in pro cycling, in the break - as much as I want the break to stick, this is going to make for hard viewing!



Jensie must be gutted to have missed out on this one.


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2014)

I like Lemond but does he really say anything with insight?


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Jul 2014)

No ITV4 coverage till 2pm, where's MDB


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> I like Lemond but does he really say anything with insight?



Yes, I like Lemond. Especially when he forgets to speak to Jalabert in English. They make a good team, I think.


----------



## The Couch (22 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Breakaway is like a who's who of breakaway participants.


Pretty sure the next climb will be the end of the escape for a couple of the attackers.
This group is just too big, I am expecting some will put on a high enough pace on the Portet d'Aspet to reduce this group
(8-ish riders work better together than 20-ish)


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Jul 2014)

There will probably be a break from the break.


----------



## The Couch (22 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> Good point... it might be a race-within-the-race who reaches the team car first


Apparently Simon Yates won the race


----------



## Beebo (22 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> No ITV4 coverage till 2pm, where's MDB


 BBC website not doing live updates either. Very odd


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2014)

So who is in the breakaway?


----------



## KennaughKickIt (22 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> So who is in the breakaway?


*Bernhard Eisel *(Team Sky), *Vasil* *Kiriyenka* (Team Sky), *Ion Izagirre *(Movistar), *Michael Rogers* (Tinkoff-Saxo), *Jan Bakelants* (Omega Pharma-Quick-Step),* Michal Kwiatkowski *(Omega Pharma-Quick-Step), *Samuel* *Dumoulin* (Ag2r-La Mondiale), *Matteo Montaguti *(Ag2r-La Mondiale), *Tom-Jelte Slagter *(Garmin-Sharp),* José Serpa *(Lampre-Merida), *Jérémy Roy* (FDJ), *Tony Gallopin* (Lotto-Belisol),* Greg van Avermaet *(BMC Racing), *Cyril Gautier* (Europcar), *Kévin Reza* (Europcar), *Thomas Voeckler* (Europcar), *Michael Albasini* (Orica-GreenEdge) *Jens Keukeleire* (Orica-GreenEdge), *Roger Kluge* (IAM Cycling), *Anthony Delaplace* (Bretagne-Séché Environnement)and *Florian Vachon *(Bretagne-Séché Environnement)


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

> Voeckler first at Portet d'Aspet
> 1. Thomas Voeckler (Europcar), 5 points
> 
> 2. Michael Rogers (Tinkoff), 3
> ...


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

> At the col de Portet d'Aspet, the time gap is 10.15. The peloton led by Astana isn't chasing at all.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2014)

Cheers


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Jul 2014)

the best placed rider in the break is 19 min behind Nibbles.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (22 Jul 2014)

If Kwiatkowski can last the final ascent in tact of the lead (big ask) then I like his chances. Showed a lot of speed on descents this tour.


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jul 2014)

RRogers is in good form


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> the best placed rider in the break is 19 min behind Nibbles.


 That's Kwiatkowski. The best placed rider after him is Bakelants who is at 49


----------



## The Couch (22 Jul 2014)

Couple of good descenders: indeed Kwiatek as mentioned above, but also Voeckler and Gallopin
And if they wouldn't drop the "lesser" climbers on the last climb (very unlikely, but still...) then Albasini, Keukeleire, Van Avermaet, Dumoulin and Reza are the fastest men


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Jul 2014)

Cav in the team car!


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

Voeckler takes the Cat 3 Col des Ares ahead of Jose Serpa. I'm not watching the live pictures at the moment but I can easily picture him dragging his tongue over those cols for all he's worth.

Even if he takes the Portet d'Aspet as well, it will still leave him 20 points behind Nibali, in 4th place in the KOM classification.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Cav in the team car!



Maybe he's going to leap out at the line, grab a bike and sprint over for the win!


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2014)

Kwiat now in virtual 7th on GC
http://live.cyclingnews.com/


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

The current time gap puts Kwiatkowski up to 7th in the virtual GC, but they'll need to increase it by another minute for him to overtake Peraud in 6th.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

Snap!


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Voeckler takes the Cat 3 Col des Ares ahead of Jose Serpa. I'm not watching the live pictures at the moment but I can easily picture him dragging his tongue over those cols for all he's worth.
> 
> Even if he takes the Portet d'Aspet as well, it will still leave him 20 points behind Nibali, in 4th place in the KOM classification.



They've done Portet D'Aspet, did you mean Port de Bales?


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> The current time gap puts Kwiatkowski up to 7th in the virtual GC, but they'll need to increase it by another minute for him to overtake Peraud in 6th.


 
He's also at the bottom of an effin big HC climb, so I refuse to get excited.

(Gets excited)


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> They've done Portet D'Aspet, did you mean Port de Bales?



Yeah, sorry. The big one, anyway, whatever it's called.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (22 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Voeckler takes the Cat 3 Col des Ares ahead of Jose Serpa. I'm not watching the live pictures at the moment but I can easily picture him dragging his tongue over those cols for all he's worth.
> 
> Even if he takes the Portet d'Aspet as well, it will still leave him 20 points behind Nibali, in 4th place in the KOM classification.



Serpa sort of half attacked it and Tommy was having none of it, throwing him a disgusted glance as he passed.


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Maybe he's going to leap out at the line, grab a bike and sprint over for the win!



Or SMIDGAF Simon Gerrans


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Jul 2014)

So the lower placed riders teams might have to step on the gas here?


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2014)

Interesting to see who'll chase. Ag2r have two in the break but Peraud threatened in 6th. Netapp and Belkin aren't there though.


----------



## The Couch (22 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Yeah, sorry. The big one, anyway, whatever it's called.


Mount Everest?


----------



## The Couch (22 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Interesting to see who'll chase. Ag2r have two in the break but Peraud threatened in 6th. Netapp and Belkin aren't there though.


I am expecting Ag2r to ride tempo on the last climb anyway to potentially bring Tejay and Bardot in troubles (in the descent)


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> Mount Everest?



Wow, that is a long stage.


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Jul 2014)

I have the the KOM on Olympus Mons..


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I have the the KOM on Olympus Mons..



I don't know, there's always one show-off, isn't there. It's not big or clever, you know.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

Liggett just said "some of these riders weigh in at 45 kilos".

I think he's confusing cyclists and jockeys.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2014)

I think he's just confusing


----------



## The Couch (22 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Liggett just said "some of these riders weigh in at 45 kilos".
> 
> I think he's confusing cyclists and jockeys.


Are you sure he's not watching the Prix d'Amerique?


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Jul 2014)

He uses MPH and KMH interchangeably.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

Very impressed with Kevin Reza. He's certainly not been riding like it's his first Grand Tour.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (22 Jul 2014)

Haha, I was about to write that. The sad thing is, when I first got into cycling a few years ago I gained all my knowledge from these guys. I soon after learnt to completely forget everything they said. 

If I'd got into cycling this year I'd have come away thinking Tommy V is German, Simon Yates is two years younger than brother Adam, and if I want to be a decent climber then I'll have to shed 50kgs.


----------



## The Couch (22 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Very impressed with Kevin Reza. He's certainly not been riding like it's his first Grand Tour.


It's not (he definitely rode the Tour last year as well, he actually had a top 10 on the Champs Elysees) - don't know if he rode anything else without asking Google


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> It's not (he definitely rode the Tour last year as well, he actually had a top 10 on the Champs Elysees)



I have absolutely no recollection of that but I've just checked and you're entirely correct - according to procyclingstats.com, last year's TdF was his GT debut and he was indeed 7th on the Champs-Elysees. He was also 8th on stage 10 to St Malo.

I'm tired. That's my excuse.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

Rogers not riding like it's his second GT of the year...


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> He uses MPH and KMH interchangeably.


You mean they actually weigh 45lb? Thats 3st 3!


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2014)

Kiryienka


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2014)

Kiriyenka riding well here.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Jul 2014)

25km to go, 10.41


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Kiriyenka riding well here.



Odds on him going over the edge on the descent?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Jul 2014)

24KM to go, 10.02


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Odds on him going over the edge on the descent?


Hmmmmmm, high. Especially as he's gone off the back now.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Jul 2014)

23KM to go, 9.49


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

"If the man in blue gets 16 seconds over the man in white, then the man in blue becomes the man in white"

Classic.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2014)

Good attack from Pinot


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Jul 2014)

20KM to go, 9.20 





...... You all asked for it!!


----------



## Hont (22 Jul 2014)

Good tactics from FDJ; sending a man back to help Pinot with the descent.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Jul 2014)

Bardet, oh no!!


----------



## Hont (22 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> Good tactics from FDJ; sending a man back to help Pinot with the descent.


Well it would have been.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

Pinot distances Valverde. YES!

ALLEZ THIBAUT!

Now let's see if he's got his descending mojo back...


----------



## Hont (22 Jul 2014)

Nibali noticeably unconcerned by Pinot's descending skills.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2014)

Pinot smiling on a HC, clinic will be going nuts


----------



## montage (22 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Pinot distances Valverde. YES!
> 
> ALLEZ THIBAUT!





Also Nibbles look fooked at the top - I doubt that Pinot's 2 seconds advantage at the summit will do much to distance nibali though!


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2014)

So much going on it's hard to keep track.


----------



## montage (22 Jul 2014)

Go kiriyenka! Possibly the most selfless worker there.

Definitely time to fasten the seat belts on this downhill!


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

Even at his best, Pinot was always going to find it hard to hold off two consummate descenders like Nibali and Valverde.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> Go kiriyenka! Possibly the most selfless worker there.
> 
> Definitely time to fasten the seat belts on this downhill!


He was brilliant on the HC, they dropped him twice he just keeps going at the same tempo, gets back to them then goes straight on the front and sets the pace


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2014)

Good day for Kwiatkowski. I don't think he'll be allowed in any more breaks.

Mind there are enough climbs over the next couple of days for him to slip back, too.


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2014)

Ten Dam leapfrogs Mollema. Look like he wants to be team-leader of the new Lotto team.


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2014)

Geraint now the leading Sky rider despite having been a super-dom for Froome, then Porte.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2014)

Nibbles looked vulnerable on that last climb and Valverde, "He's behind you Thibault", looked cooked again on the climb.

Kwiat. looks like Val Kilmer: Iceman. He didn't rate his chances over the next few days, when he was interviewed after the stage..


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Geraint now the leading Sky rider despite having been a super-dom for Froome, then Porte.



Also the only Brit left in the race.


----------



## beastie (22 Jul 2014)

M


Shadow said:


> Agreed. I find it a little strange. Or is it too much pressure and/or greater expectations?


marked men, even more so than usual


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Nibbles looked vulnerable on that last climb...



Did you think? I ended up watching the last climb & finish on the highlights, so maybe didn't get the right impression, but I didn't think he seemed too concerned?


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Did you think? I ended up watching the last climb & finish on the highlights, so maybe didn't get the right impression, but I didn't think he seemed too concerned?


Yeah, he doesn't show much but his arms began to move and there was a slight rock and a puff of the cheeks. He seemed to relax as he hit the top but a few hundred metres more and things might have been different. His form before the tour wasn't good and I wonder how he'll do in this third week.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Geraint now the leading Sky rider despite having been a super-dom for Froome, then Porte.


Skys plan b should probably have been plan d.


----------



## Louch (22 Jul 2014)

Plan G!


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2014)

FWIW, I don't think GT will ever be a GT contender. It would be nice if he was able to train specifically, be protected, change shape and do a Wiggins but is that a possibility physiologically?


----------



## montage (23 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> FWIW, I don't think GT will ever be a GT contender. It would be nice if he was able to train specifically, be protected, change shape and do a Wiggins but is that a possibility physiologically?



There is definitely a danger of him becoming a top tenner if he aims for the GC route, kind of like Mollema, always there or there abouts. Considering he hasn't actually spent that much time on the road though (or upright for that matter...), then who knows. 2010&2011 he always had London2012 in his sights - 2012 was a write off on the road for him, 2013 he targeted the classics - this is the first real year he's spent trying to morph himself into more of a GT rider (  ) as far as I can see


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jul 2014)

Beautiful scenery yesterday, and nice to see Mick Rogers win. But its definitely gone a bit flat after all the excitement of the opening week. A shame.


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> There is definitely a danger of him becoming a top tenner if he aims for the GC route, kind of* like Mollema*, always there or there abouts. Considering he hasn't actually spent that much time on the road though (or upright for that matter...), then who knows. 2010&2011 he always had London2012 in his sights - 2012 was a write off on the road for him, 2013 he targeted the classics - this is the first real year he's spent trying to morph himself into more of a GT rider (  ) as far as I can see


..and Ten Dam?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Jul 2014)

Not so much Rodger Dodger as Dodgy Rogers.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Yeah, he doesn't show much but his arms began to move and there was a slight rock and a puff of the cheeks. He seemed to relax as he hit the top but a few hundred metres more and things might have been different. His form before the tour wasn't good and I wonder how he'll do in this third week.



If I remember right through the blur of Liggetisms, Pinot did pull out a few yards on him over the top - I wasn't sure whether he wasn't bothered about sticking tight to Pinot or just couldn't quite do it, and I suppose he didn't look quite as comfortable as in the Alps.

Everyone's talking as if it's a foregone conclusion for Nibali, and it's certainly his to lose, but 4 - 5 minutes is easily lost on a bad day in the mountains as we've seen with others.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> Considering he hasn't actually spent that much time on the road though (or upright for that matter...), then who knows.



I've always said it's a waste of his talents that he's spent so much of his career playing on the track.


----------



## accountantpete (23 Jul 2014)

Sad news that Bertie won't make the Vuelta - roll on next July.


----------



## RDvark (23 Jul 2014)

Louch said:


> Plan G!


Sky will go on the attack for the stage win today. Porte & G deliberately lost time yesterday so that they can get in a break today that gains 10-15 minutes without being chased by the GC podium contenders.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2014)

Allez Thibaut!


----------



## The Couch (23 Jul 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Skys plan b should probably have been plan d.


You mean like taking Swift as GC leader for the Tour?


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2014)

Just the 3.8km of vertical categorised climbs today then


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

Lightweights.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

Everyone's suddenly pinging off the front of the peloton


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2014)

KOM points


----------



## montage (23 Jul 2014)

Valverde attacked (along with a million others) on the first climb!


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

Liggett: "This peloton has integrated all over the mountain"

What? They can climb that hill and do higher mathematics?


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

That's a big old group on the front now. Valverde still in the peloton though?


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2014)

An autobus already


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Liggett: "This peleton has integrated all over the mountain"



Actually, guess it might be an interesting new style of road art.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

User3094 said:


> Argh that Snickers advert, "zip it shrimpy"....... god its annoying.



Not as bad as Parkinson incessantly telling us about the guaranteed over 50s plan.


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2014)

Try watching on ITV Player

"There's a new Bubble Witch in town"

ARRRGHG


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

Wish ITV wouldn't keep having ads just when everyone attacks


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2014)

Lopez in the lead group. Is he lost?


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Lopez in the lead group. Is he lost?



Don't worry, he'll sort it all out by the end.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

Movistar try to nobble OGE


----------



## Wafer (23 Jul 2014)

Heh, taken afternoon off work to watch it on TV. Girlfriend is watching a bit while we eat lunch and shouting at the TV "get out of the way you stupid people!".


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2014)

Kiriyenka big ringing it up that hill.


----------



## The Couch (23 Jul 2014)

So 4 "GC" people in the group: Mollema, Rolland, JVDB and Schleck

Anybody want to take a stab at who will drop first of those guys? (and probably much earlier than other supposed lesser climbers in the breakaway)


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2014)

My bet is Schleck,


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

Kwiatkowski off the back. Shame.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> So 4 "GC" people in the group: Mollema, Rolland, JVDB and Schleck
> 
> Anybody want to take a stab at who will drop first of those guys? (and probably much earlier than other supposed lesser climbers in the breakaway)



Rolland's form has been indifferent/inconsistent so far, so I'll plump for him. (Hardly surprising, after his efforts in the Giro - I guess he doesn't have the genetic advantage of being Australian.)


----------



## Speicher (23 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Liggett: "This peleton has integrated all over the mountain"
> 
> What? They can climb that hill and do higher mathematics?



I hope they do not start to conjugate 





any French verbs.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (23 Jul 2014)

Wafer said:


> Heh, taken afternoon off work to watch it on TV. Girlfriend is watching a bit while we eat lunch and shouting at the TV "get out of the way you stupid people!".



What's it like to have a girlfriend? Or a job for that matter?


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Lopez in the lead group. Is he lost?



He must be making a special effort to show his face after my snide dig at him in the other thread.


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> What's it like to have a girlfriend? Or a job for that matter?



Less cycling


----------



## The Couch (23 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> My bet is Schleck,





smutchin said:


> Rolland's form has been indifferent/inconsistent so far, so I'll plump for him. ...


My bet would be Jurgen, but it isn't going to happen soon, with those Movistar and Sky riders not interested in participating to help develop another split in the group

By the way, Kyrienka is doing a pretty good Tony Martin look-a-like act so far


----------



## montage (23 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> My bet would be Jurgen, but it isn't going to happen soon, with those Movistar and Sky riders not interested in participating to help develop another split in the group
> 
> By the way, Kyrienka is doing a pretty good Tony Martin look-a-like act so far



Don't forget Kyrienka came 3rd in the worlds TT a few years ago


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

Roche isn't looking comfortable


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Good day for Kwiatkowski. I don't think he'll be allowed in any more breaks.
> 
> _*Mind there are enough climbs over the next couple of days for him to slip back*_, too.


 
Looks like he's started his backward slide already. I think he's done for.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (23 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Looks like he's started his backward slide already. I think he's done for.


I could see him catching the peloton on the descent, but he'll certainly become unhitched on the final climb if he does manage to catch up.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

An Astana just ran over his colleague's water bottle at the summit. They must stop doing that.


----------



## The Couch (23 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> I could see him catching the peloton on the descent, but he'll certainly become unhitched on the final climb if he does manage to catch up.


There are actually still 2 to go  (and the next one up is a bit harder than the Peyresourde was) so he'll do well to stick with them until the final climb


----------



## LarryDuff (23 Jul 2014)

Bleedin ITV4 take so many ad breaks


----------



## KennaughKickIt (23 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> There are actually still 2 to go  (and the next one up is a bit harder than the Peyresourde was) so he'll do well to stick with them until the final climb



I saw there were two more but it didn't look as daunting on the graphic, I'll take your word for it though.


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2014)

this one is 8% with longish 10% sections


----------



## The Couch (23 Jul 2014)

Arashiro is showing that the form he had in the Fleche Brabanconne and Amstel Gold can be used in the Pyrenees as well, he is powering back towards Kyrienka (I am expecting he won't hold it until they take him, but he is bringing everyone back to striking distance)


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

Funnily enough I was only thinking this morning what had happened to Arashiro, and there he is slogging away


----------



## The Couch (23 Jul 2014)

Since he is always riding with an open shirt, one would expect the belly of Van den Broeck more tanned. no?


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2014)

too fast for the UV light


----------



## Booyaa (23 Jul 2014)

Kyrienka really looks to be struggling now.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (23 Jul 2014)

I'm struggling to spot a belly button on Kiryienka.

Edit: Just a low one it seems


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> Since he is always riding with an open shirt, one would expect the belly of Van den Broeck more tanned. no?


It's probably only when sitting up, say climbing, on a south-facing climb that he'd get a big dose of sunshine.


----------



## Wafer (23 Jul 2014)

> Less cycling



More! Work and gf are the only reason I can afford it! I spend less time cycling than i used to spend playing cricket so she's happy  work is just a necessary evil


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> My bet would be Jurgen



Looks like you might be right.


----------



## The Couch (23 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Looks like you might be right.


We have a winner 

What happened with the peloton all of a sudden, there are more people in the breakaway then in the peloton


----------



## montage (23 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> I'm struggling to spot a belly button on Kiryienka.
> 
> Edit: Just a low one it seems



He is half robot, half man, the first of his kind - therefore no bellybutton


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> We have a winner
> 
> What happened with the peloton all of a sudden, there are more people in the breakaway then in the peloton



Everyone decided there was a better class of person in the grupetto


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

Visconti. How jolly spiffing to see him back at the front end of a bike race again.


----------



## The Couch (23 Jul 2014)

Looking at JVDB pulling the left-over of group 2...he would make a decent super-dom, no?


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2014)

after my bet on him to fall back Schlecks gonna win the stage isn't he


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

Bardet going very well. And Pinot looking dangerous.

*Like*


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

Purito cracked??


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

VALVERDE DROPPED! YAY!


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

And a good chance for Pinot to pass him in GC


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

Nibbles goes, Majka catches Visconti, it's all happening


----------



## Scoosh (23 Jul 2014)

Great racing !


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> And a good chance for Pinot to pass him in GC



With any luck, Pinot, Peraud and Bardet will all overtake him. Maybe even Tejay if he cracks badly enough.

Edit: ...although it looks like he's clawing his way back, dammit!


----------



## cisamcgu (23 Jul 2014)

This may be a dim question, but why don't people like Valverde ?


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

cisamcgu said:


> This may be a dim question, but why don't people like Valverde ?



What, apart from the fact that he's a dirty cheating unsportsmanlike nobber?


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

Never mind Pinot, it could be Peraud in second after today. Crikey!


----------



## The Couch (23 Jul 2014)

if his Giro results .... and his Tour stage win(s) didn't uppen his price, those winks to the cameras will do the thing


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2014)

Now, will Majka get time penalties for his motorbike slingshot?


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> What, apart from the fact that he's a dirty cheating unsportsmanlike nobber?



Don't beat around the bush, say what you mean.


----------



## The Couch (23 Jul 2014)

Did anyone see Konig by the way?


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Now, will Majka get time penalties for his motorbike slingshot?



Probably only 20 secs if anything


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> Did anyone see Konig by the way?



I think he was in the autobus


----------



## Scoosh (23 Jul 2014)

Commentary said he might get 20sec penalty - but he won by 29, so should be ok.


----------



## montage (23 Jul 2014)

Somebody with the mindset to so blatantly cheat on camera concerns me


----------



## KennaughKickIt (23 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> Somebody with the mindset to so blatantly cheat on camera concerns me


Doping? I knew it!


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> Somebody with the mindset to so blatantly cheat on camera concerns me



How do you feel about someone who nonchalantly winks at the camera while powering up a 10% gradient at speed, having already ridden the Giro earlier this year?


----------



## Ganymede (23 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> How do you feel about someone who nonchalantly winks at the camera while powering up a 10% gradient at speed, having already ridden the Giro earlier this year?


I didn't like that much. Maybe just ill-judged.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jul 2014)

It is good to see the King of the Mountains actually winning mountain stages rather than just picking up the intermediate points.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I didn't like that much. Maybe just ill-judged.


I think he was winking at you, I'm sure it wasn't me.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

Sorry, I'm in a cynical mood today.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Sorry, I'm in a cynical mood today.


It's good to be cynical. I was in the same mood when I posted about Tony Martin. Now if he rides the Vuelta and does that.....


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2014)

Wheee! Kwiatkowski's in freefall. Lost 25 minutes today.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Wheee! Kwiatkowski's in freefall. Lost 25 minutes today.



I guess that's the price you can pay the day after you give everything in the break on the longest stage...


----------



## KennaughKickIt (23 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Wheee! Kwiatkowski's in freefall. Lost 25 minutes today.


Obviously still young and learning but he seems content enough being one of the best one day racers around. It'd be good to see what he's capable of as a GC guy but he'd probably need to start training at altitude for that (and race less of course). Here's hoping, he's an exciting rider.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

Bardet was awarded most aggressive rider, which surprised me slightly, despite his attack on the last climb.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Now, will Majka get time penalties for his motorbike slingshot?



Docked 10 seconds plus a small fine.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2014)

Oh, and Majda got docked 10 seconds, I just heard them say on ITV4


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

Tourmalet and Hautacam tomorrow. Should be interesting.


----------



## thom (23 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Liggett: "This peleton has integrated all over the mountain"
> 
> What? They can climb that hill and do higher mathematics?


He wanted to _differentiate_ himself from the commentator's _normal line _of people peddling _squares_


----------



## laurence (23 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> Obviously still young and learning but he seems content enough being one of the best one day racers around. It'd be good to see what he's capable of as a GC guy but he'd probably need to start training at altitude for that (and race less of course). Here's hoping, he's an exciting rider.



his early season was great too - he needs to get his form to come in for le Tour


----------



## Scoosh (23 Jul 2014)

Good ride from Frank Schleck too ...


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2014)

Valverde being on the podium is annoying, I would much rather the two French lads being there as opposed to some doping ****. 

Then again, if they were both guaranteed podiums it might not be as exiting to follow


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2014)

These video clips from FDJ are quite a good view, the stagiaire Alexandre Porcheron seems to be loving every minute of it and seems a bit of a "character":

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAOLzwrKRyM


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2014)

cisamcgu said:


> This may be a dim question, but why don't people like Valverde ?


Because he is a doper who got caught but carried on denying it! He made excuses, vague statements, lots of shoulder shrugging ... Now, he just says that cycling should be talking about '_the future'_, not '_the past_'!

There wasn't any doubt at all that he was up to no good. The Spanish police raided a dodgy doctor's clinic and found fridges full of blood bags with coded names on. They worked out that Valverde's bag was labelled VALV (Piti) which is why you seem him referred to sometimes as that - Valv for Valverde, Piti, the name of his dog. He even denied owning a dog of that name despite witnesses testifying that he did! 

The obvious way to prove the matter was to do a DNA test on the blood but he fought a legal battle to stop the test being done, claiming that it would infringe his '_human rights_', while still saying that the blood in the fridge wasn't his. Strangely enough, when the test was eventually done, the blood _WAS_ his!

He got his team to attack in one race when the peloton were on a pee break or there had been a bad pile-up (can't remember which).

And he is a wheelsucker.




Apart from that, he is ok!


----------



## beastie (23 Jul 2014)

Spell check........
It's peloton. 

Sorry.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2014)

beastie said:


> It's peloton.



Akshully, it's peltalong


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> And he is a wheelsucker.



I could almost forgive all the other stuff but... 

Shame, cos he is a good rider to watch, despite everything. 

I still hope Pinot and/or Bardet do him tomorrow but it's looking unlikely. And he'll probably do better than them in the TT.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jul 2014)

Somehow regardless of his past I can't take to him anyway


----------



## RobNewcastle (24 Jul 2014)

Aside from all the stuff in the past, that carry on the other day in the Alps from Valverde was abhorrent. Sitting behind Pinot on the climb up to Chamrousse, indicating he couldn't put in a shift on the front then attacking him ffs.

The worst type of riding. Apparently he's not liked in Spain generally either whereas Rodriguez is highly thought of.


----------



## The Couch (24 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> I still hope Pinot and/or Bardet do him tomorrow but it's looking unlikely.


Yeah, he does seem to have a good grasp of his limits, not afraid of dropping off, making sure he doesn't loose much time (unlike when others have to let go)
Still... the Pinot from in the Alps should be able to take some time from him on Hautacam


smutchin said:


> And he'll probably do better than them in the TT.


You're probably right about that... he is pretty rubbish when he isn't fully committed, but he does seem to have a pretty decent TT when he puts his mind to it (like e.g. in a GT). Pinot ain't great at all, but not absolutely shabby (and probably has more left in the tank, which plays a part that deep into a GT). Bardet (from the little I know of him) is terrible

I think best case scenario (for the Valverde "dislikers") Peraud gets 2nd place and Pinot 3rd place


----------



## KennaughKickIt (24 Jul 2014)

Set for a great showdown today. Pinot must be a little worried about Peraud and I'd expect him to go into full attack mode on the final climb. JCP will probably match him all the way but here's hoping he'll be able to gap Valverde.

Also expecting an attack from TVG on the descent of the penultimate climb.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> Set for a great showdown today. Pinot must be a little worried about Peraud and I'd expect him to go into full attack mode on the final climb.



...and Bardet will want to stick with or better both of them, though whether he'll quite have it in him I'm not sure.

Can't help feeling Nibbles might want to come away with another win as well, and I guess Majka will want to seal his KOM.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2014)

I'm going round to a friend's this afternoon to watch it live, first time since it left the UK. Hoping that the fact it's the last day in the mountains means the attacks don't stop. 

And for what it's worth, I think Pinot may become one of my favourite pro cyclists if he really did have such a battle to regain his confidence on the descents. Not sure how much has just been blown out of proportion by the media but I like it when sporting "heroes" turn out to be real people with their own demons to defeat. It's one of the reasons I warmed to David Millar after reading his autobiography - that honesty goes against the glistening, glamorous idol status we affix to people who are good at sports.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I'm going round to a friend's this afternoon to watch it live, first time since it left the UK. Hoping that the fact it's the last day in the mountains means the attacks don't stop.



Given the closeness of 2nd to 5th, how many others have something to prove and the way things have gone so far I suspect (hope?) there will be more attacks, not fewer.

+1 on Millar.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> he does seem to have a pretty decent TT when he puts his mind to it



Winning the Spanish national TT recently shows that he's been working on it...


----------



## The Couch (24 Jul 2014)

Machado in the breakaway... nice to see him (somewhat) recovered from the crash he had in the Vosges


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

Breakaway: Mikel Nieve (Sky), Jesus Herrada and Jon Izaguirre (Movistar), Yuriy Trofimov (Katusha), Alessandro De Marchi and Marco Marcato (Cannondale), Lars Boom (Belkin), Jan Bakelants (OPQS), Blel Kadri (AG2R), Matthieu Ladagnous (FDJ), Daniel Oss (BMC), Bryan Coquard, Kévin Reza and Thomas Voeckler (Europcar), Julien Simon (Cofidis), Sylvain Chavanel and Marcel Wyss (IAM), Bartosz Huzarski and Tiago Machado (NetApp) and Florian Guillou (Bretagne)


----------



## KennaughKickIt (24 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Breakaway: Mikel Nieve (Sky), Jesus Herrada and Jon Izaguirre (Movistar), Yuriy Trofimov (Katusha), *Alessandro De Marchi* and Marco Marcato (Cannondale), Lars Boom (Belkin), Jan Bakelants (OPQS), Blel Kadri (AG2R), Matthieu Ladagnous (FDJ), Daniel Oss (BMC), Bryan Coquard, Kévin Reza and Thomas Voeckler (Europcar), Julien Simon (Cofidis), Sylvain Chavanel and Marcel Wyss (IAM), Bartosz Huzarski and Tiago Machado (NetApp) and Florian Guillou (Bretagne)



Has this guy missed a breakaway in the tour? What a machine.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2014)

Tony Martin with a new rear wheel almost looked excited to have to bridge back to the group.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

He can just TT back though, doubt it holds any horrors. He & Cocquard will be swapping places.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

. Grupetto starting to develop


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2014)

would love it if Nieve did something..Hell Sky need him to do something


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

They do, but realistically it probably won't happen.

Is the peloton going to get close enough for Majka to score serious points on Tourmalet?


----------



## The Couch (24 Jul 2014)

Sagan needs to slow down or he'll be dropping Porte and JVDB


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2014)

What's up with the Sherwen's voice today?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> What's up with the Sherwen's voice today?


He caught a chill after getting caught out in the drivel.


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2014)

Do they really drink cans of cola?


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

Voeckler grimacing there. No tongue though


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> What's up with the Sherwen's voice today?



Are you watching on ITV online? The whole thing sounds as though it's playing slightly slow to me.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

You can tell Liggett's around, it's getting foggy


----------



## Dave Davenport (24 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> Do they really drink cans of cola?


Yes


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2014)

What an ugly lifegaurd


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Yes


 Take its just for the sugar hit?


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2014)

Also tastes nice!


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Also tastes nice!


 As cyclist we always get told dont go for the fizzy drinks..I like nothing better than stopping of and getting a snickers and a can of Irn-Bru from a shop


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2014)

Valverde taking risks going down hill


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2014)

Great move by Valverde. Grudging respect.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2014)

Can't stand him but *wow* at the descent.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> As cyclist we always get told dont go for the fizzy drinks..I like nothing better than stopping of and getting a snickers and a can of Irn-Bru from a shop



When you are burning 8000+ kcals a day you can get away with the odd can of coke.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Great move by Valverde. Grudging respect.



Surprised the yellow jersey group got caught out by it though.


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> When you are burning 8000+ kcals a day you can get away with the odd can of coke.


 And the odd line of you like your cobbles


----------



## Dave Davenport (24 Jul 2014)

Doesn't look like he's gained much though.


----------



## The Couch (24 Jul 2014)

It was a pretty energy-low move for him, so won't make much of a difference

The only thing it did was upping the tempo and make it less likely for Nieve (and even less probable for Kadri) to stay ahead


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2014)

I think he just wanted to scream "wheeee" as he went down the hill.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Doesn't look like he's gained much though.



Good tactical move to put pressure on your rivals though (especially Pinot). He won't drop them but it forces them to chase so as not to give him too much of a headstart on the final climb.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I think he just wanted to scream "wheeee" as he went down the hill.



Yes, but he blew it by not sticking his feet out


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Good tactical move to put pressure on your rivals though (especially Pinot). He won't drop them but it forces them to chase so as not to give him too much of a headstart on the final climb.



May well have been testing Pinot's descending as well


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2014)

Rojas disqualified?


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

Sheltering too long behind a car, apparently


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

Tour feed says gap to the yellow jersey group coming down rapidly.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

While ITV are advertising Nieve's attacked Kadri


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2014)

Nibali nail that f*cker


----------



## The Couch (24 Jul 2014)

this ain't the vuelta btich


----------



## montage (24 Jul 2014)

Not looking good for the two out front - but go nibbles not letting horner go!


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

Nice one Nibbles


----------



## The Couch (24 Jul 2014)

Nobody of the GC even attempts to walk on Planet Nibali, "let's just fight for the other places on our own pace"


----------



## montage (24 Jul 2014)

Dig deep Nieve!! (optimistic)


----------



## Hont (24 Jul 2014)

Horner not content with making the Vuelta a joke. 

I'm glad Nibali is going full tilt from the bottom. It'll give us the opportunity to compare times of the ascent.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2014)

I'm sure the ad frequency is higher on the ITV player...


----------



## The Couch (24 Jul 2014)

Peraud not looking to good today


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

I think Majka needs 6th or better for KOM?


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2014)

Offt...scary from Nibali


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2014)

Meanwhile ITV advertising Star Wars


----------



## Twizit (24 Jul 2014)

Nibbles has just blown past Nieve as though he was standing still. Flip.....


----------



## The Couch (24 Jul 2014)

Nibali finding other means of entertainment.. starts bowling fans


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2014)

Nibali looks like he's burning his legs off.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2014)

Liggett's pronunciation of Jeannesson is hilarious.


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2014)

Go on LTD


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

Pinot!


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2014)

They're saying Valverde has cracked but there's still 5km to go - far too early to call this one...


----------



## The Couch (24 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> Peraud Valverde not looking to good today


FTFM


----------



## The Couch (24 Jul 2014)

Must be imagining, but is Nibali struggling a bit?

EDIT: must have been a steep section, his gap isn't showing any differences


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2014)

Sherwen just said Majka has "done the calculations" - is he listening to Sean Kelly on the sly?


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

I think the gradient keeps changing


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Sherwen just said Majka has "done the calculations"



They're integrating again


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2014)

Must say I'm rather enjoying watching everyone sitting on Valverde's wheel.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

Good for Pinot, and all four of them


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2014)

Cycling is the winner, Brian.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

Not as many attacks as I thought, but the ones that did happen were the right ones.

Pinot and Peraud attacking again tomorrow?


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2014)

Nibbles visibly slowing after 5k there and just holding the gap. Valverde has surely got a podium place here and surely it's Pinot's, though I haven't looked at TT performances of the past yet.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Not as many attacks as I thought, but the ones that did happen were the right ones.
> 
> Pinot and Peraud attacking again tomorrow?


My bad, back to highlights on catch up from tomorrow...


----------



## KennaughKickIt (24 Jul 2014)

Do they even need to test Majka? His interviews are incriminating enough. Spaced out.


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> Do they even need to test Majka? His interviews are incriminating enough. Spaced out.


Cycling's equivalent of Dylan off the Magic Roundabout.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> My bad, back to highlights on catch up from tomorrow...


----------



## Hont (24 Jul 2014)

Nibali's time up Hautacam 37'30. Nearly three minutes behind Bjarne Riis' record of 34'40 and 27th on the all time list. But, quicker than proven dopers Piepoli in 2008, Kohl in 2008, Riis in '94, a host of other quality riders from the 90s (Rominger, Olano, Ullrich, Zulle) and he didn't look like he gave everything. So overall encouraging but definitely not beyond suspicion...

http://www.chronoswatts.com/en/watts/22/

"Pinch of salt" Power estimate 6.09 W/Kg


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Nibbles visibly slowing after 5k there and just holding the gap. Valverde has surely got a podium place here and surely it's Pinot's, though I haven't looked at TT performances of the past yet.



Interesting comment from Boardman about Pinot not attacking Peraud towards the end. Haven't checked but from what's been said, Peraud a bit faster than Pinot. Valverde hasn't been so good in the past but there's that recent form.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> he didn't look like he gave everything



Ooh, I'd guess he gave at least 95%. He has a good poker face (not quite as good as Quintana) but he was definitely puffing. That effort must have hurt.

I'm saying nothing about Majka.


----------



## JBGooner (24 Jul 2014)

Not one bad day for Nibali ...


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> ... and he didn't look like he gave everything...



I don't know, I think the speed varied a bit with gradient but he looked pretty tired over the last few k's


----------



## Strathlubnaig (24 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> Do they even need to test Majka? His interviews are incriminating enough. Spaced out.


His English is probably better than our polish


----------



## KennaughKickIt (24 Jul 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> His English is probably better than our polish



Mów za siebie, mój polski jest dobry.


----------



## Beebo (24 Jul 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted already, but Tommy Voeckler stops mid climb to shout at some fans, he just gets more odd every day.

View: http://youtu.be/1RYBln_Jnas


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2014)

Any idea wot that was about. I got the sorry bit from the Dutch fans, who went very quiet when he stopped.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Any idea wot that was about. I got the sorry bit from the Dutch fans, who went very quiet when he stopped.



I hope they called him a showboating attention-seeking nobber.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Any idea wot that was about. I got the sorry bit from the Dutch fans, who went very quiet when he stopped.


I couldn't hear what was said to him but I think part of TV's French was ''Tu as fait du vélo?'' - "Have you ridden a bike?''


----------



## raindog (25 Jul 2014)

Beebo said:


> Not sure if this has been posted already, but Tommy Voeckler stops mid climb to shout at some fans, he just gets more odd every day.


You find that odd? He should've kicked 'em in the balls while he was there. Still, at least they apologised.
Feckin' yobs.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2014)

Another selfie twat?
Nibali smacked the arm of a camera-toting one yesterday. Why travel all the way to a mountain stage in the Pyrenees and then face the wrong way when the yellow jersey rides past.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Any idea wot that was about. I got the sorry bit from the Dutch fans, who went very quiet when he stopped.



It was commented on in the tour coverage. I think, if I remember right, Voeckler felt the spectators were too close to him or in the way.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Why travel all the way to a mountain stage in the Pyrenees and then face the wrong way when the yellow jersey rides past.



There could be other reasons than a selfie for turning your back on someone. Just sayin'


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> It was commented on in the tour coverage. I think, if I remember right, Voeckler felt the spectators were too close to him or in the way.



That could have just been made up by the commentators, they seem to make stuff up all the time that has no bearing on reality.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

I thought she was on the phone*. Nibs took the corner very tight as well, not that either are excuses for spectators not paying attention.

*_actually, that may just show how old fashioned I am..._


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> That could have just been made up by the commentators, they seem to make stuff up all the time that has no bearing on reality.



Marmion, how could you say such a thing of Liggett and Sherwen. Go and wash your mouth out at once.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I couldn't hear what was said to him but I think part of TV's French was ''Tu as fait du vélo?'' - "Have you ridden a bike?''


to which they replied 'yes, but not as well as Michael Rogers'


----------



## Hont (25 Jul 2014)

Cav in the team car...



A career as a DS beckons.


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2014)

I heard he was getting booed?


----------



## Hont (25 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> So overall encouraging but definitely not beyond suspicion...



What I said, only less pithy and with a bit more credibility (go to the 2014 section)...

http://sportsscientists.com/2014/07...nce-implications-a-reflection-on-the-origins/


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I couldn't hear what was said to him but I think part of TV's French was ''Tu as fait du vélo?'' - "Have you ridden a bike?''


 
I thought he said _"Auriez vous une carte de France?"_ or possibly _"Je suis allergique à l'ail"._

However, my perception may be coloured by what I can remember from my teach yourself French tapes.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> It was commented on in the tour coverage. I think, if I remember right, Voeckler felt the spectators were too close to him or in the way.



Yes they even say it at the end if the video!!

'I think they were a bit close'

'Oh right'.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2014)

Slagter (Garmin Sharp), Gautier (Europcar), Taaramae (Cofedis), Elmiger (IAM) and Gerrard (Bretagne Seche) 3,30 ahead.

That is all


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2014)

Much as I like that Australian guy doing the commentary (Who is he again?), I hate the way he says Cofedis, he always says it like Co - Fetus.


----------



## Roscoe (25 Jul 2014)

Probably the last chance for a stage win and Sky have nobody in the break. I thought Thomas might have gone for it.

Maybe they're planning a late attack over the last hill.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2014)

Seem to be having broadcasting issues at the moment


----------



## fimm (25 Jul 2014)

Oh yes, what has happened to Sky? There's been someone in the break, but G and Porte haven't appeared in the highlights for days... are they taking things easier for the Vuelta or something? Is it just not worth putting in the massive effort when there's nothing to win?


----------



## Roscoe (25 Jul 2014)

Tinkoff-Saxo don't seem to think it's not worth it. Lost Contador, no plan B apparently yet have won 4 Stages and KOM.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2014)

100km and 2.27 

Right, that's me off, I have things to do here. Enjoy!


----------



## rliu (25 Jul 2014)

Thought Eisel would've had a crack at the breakaway today.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

It'd be nice to think Peraud and Pinot would have a go at taking more time from Valverde today, but with what's left of Peraud's legs after yesterday, other priorities and the need to save legs for the TT tomorrow I don't suppose it'll happen.


----------



## Roscoe (25 Jul 2014)

Pinot could do with more time on both Peraud and Valverde as both of them are handy at the TT.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

Well it's been done before.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

Could today's Peter Sagan stage actually be a Peter Sagan stage?


----------



## Hont (25 Jul 2014)

Sherwen just called Navardauskas, Raimondas Rumsas. There's an unwanted comparison. And an indication that Sherwen's brain is still living in the Armstrong era.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Could today's Peter Sagan stage actually be a Peter Sagan stage?



No. Big crash. Sagan and Greipel down, among others.


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2014)

big crash inside the last 3k


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2014)

Go Honey Badger! Yay! 

This is why I picked him in my fantasy team. Obviously.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

Wow. Well that added a bit of drama. Looks as though everyone's OK though, hopefully.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

Within or Outwith last 3km? Not got video only going on text updates and they are uncertain...could be a big call.


----------



## Hont (25 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Within or Outwith last 3km? Not got video only going on text updates and they are uncertain...could be a big call.


ITV calling it within.


----------



## Hont (25 Jul 2014)

Great win. Garmin are great at manufacturing wins from nothing by unexpected tactics. Kind of the opposite of Sky really.

And I thought that was going to be a dull sprint stage.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Within or Outwith last 3km? Not got video only going on text updates and they are uncertain...could be a big call.



Appeared to be inside, but only just if so. Riders took a lot of time getting sorted out and didn't seem in a hurry, so they obviously thought inside


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> ITV calling it within.



Liggett and Sherwen? Or someone you can believe like Boardman or Imlach?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> ITV calling it within.


I think the on-screen distance had already hit 2.8km.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> Great win. Garmin are great at manufacturing wins from nothing by unexpected tactics. Kind of the opposite of Sky really.
> 
> And I thought that was going to be a dull sprint stage.



I'm not sure it was their tactics as luck, though they wouldn't have profited from the crash if they hadn't had a man out the front


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

Provisional results show unchanged GC, so looks like within. Would have been a bit more juicy if not.


----------



## Beebo (25 Jul 2014)

It's not nice seeing the press photographers circle the crashed riders like a pack of vultures


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Jul 2014)

Chapeau to the honey badger, terrific stage win, the tactic worked perfect, with Slagter working the hill while Navardauskas waited in the wings to pounce. The disruption of the crash helped, as did the slick roads no doubt, but sometimes you have to make your own luck. Well done Garmin-Sharp.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (26 Jul 2014)

Right, that does it, I'm getting Eurosport for the next tour. Apparently Leopald Konig is German.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2014)

Imlach started the coverage by talking about the beautiful countryside and telling us there were plenty of chateaus (chateaux?) to look at. Surely he realises Sherwen shouldn't be encouraged?

Bardet technical. Cracking TT but AG2R not having a lot of luck.


----------



## laurence (26 Jul 2014)

were the crowd booing valvpiti? could be because he is threatening a frenchie duo on the podium - although that is looking a bit unlikely now. allez!


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2014)

Heh. Valvpiti blows the podium.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2014)

Great stage. Great work by the French. Great work by Valverde.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2014)

Valverde deliberately threw it to win himself some friends in France...

Meanwhile, over in the news headlines, reports are coming in of porcine aviation sightings.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2014)

Brilliant result for Pinot. Even better that it's ValvPiti who misses out.


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2014)

Pinot looked like one of those nodding dogs you buy for the back of the car. If he just kept farking still, he'd save 5 secs a mile.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jul 2014)

Just catching up on the sky player...







ffs


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jul 2014)

Lawn bowls now...

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Strathlubnaig (26 Jul 2014)

Very pleased for the 37 yr old Peraud, on the podium, bon travaille. And Pinot.


----------



## raindog (27 Jul 2014)

La Course is being televised - could be a good race, and might push women's racing up front where it deserves to be
http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEJMJvAxqQI#t=80


----------



## IDMark2 (27 Jul 2014)

Womens cycling round up... a big group of very fast women professionals cycle very fast for mile and miles and miles and miles and then Vos wins...


----------



## Saluki (27 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just catching up on the sky player...
> 
> View attachment 51584
> 
> ...


That won't do their mechs any good. All that chlorine and all.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2014)

Vos is fantastic, what a way to win. 

Hope Lizzie Armistead is OK, that was one hell of a fall.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2014)

Is there any reason itv are showing the TT highlights again instead of today's race?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Is there any reason itv are showing the TT highlights again instead of today's race?


It's on after the highlights.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Is there any reason itv are showing the TT highlights again instead of today's race?



Previous day highlights are always on before the live stage starts.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's on after the highlights.


But I watched them last night! A round up of the whole race would have been interesting but a repeat of yesterday is a bit dull compared to live footage.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Previous day highlights are always on before the live stage starts.


Ah, was in Paris last year so no TV!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> But I watched them last night! A round up of the whole race would have been interesting but a repeat of yesterday is a bit dull compared to live footage.


It's all just an hour later today. They've been repeating the highlights throughout the tour at 1pm but it's a later stage.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's all just an hour later today. They've been repeating the highlights throughout the tour at 1pm but it's a later stage.


Fair enough. I was hyped up after the women's race. Nearly time


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2014)

It is just a procession until they get into Paris and they get onto the circuit.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jul 2014)

Good wheelie from that spectator.


----------



## suzeworld (27 Jul 2014)

IanDuke said:


> Womens cycling round up... a big group of very fast women professionals cycle very fast for mile and miles and miles and miles and then Vos wins...



What's your point, exactly?


----------



## suzeworld (27 Jul 2014)

Just watching the roll out, what language do nibbles and Sagan use to chatter away so easily, I wonder. Anyone know?


----------



## suzeworld (27 Jul 2014)

User said:


> i remember reading somewhere Sagan can speak Italian...


Thanks, they certainly seemed very chatty.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2014)

They just swop phrases from Taxi.


----------



## IDMark2 (27 Jul 2014)

suzeworld said:


> What's your point, exactly?



The point was me being able to make a weak joke. If your sexist sensors are bristling I apologise for that...it wasn't meant to offend anyone.
I enjoyed the fact I could watch a Womens race live on TV for a change but Vos is so dominant that there is always a 'meh' element if she happens to win. Which she has done a lot of on TV and maybe British viewers of the Womens Tour would also come to that conclusion. It's possibly a sign of there not being enough quality races on TV and/or money. We've already seen she has a weak spot, that is not being able to climb as well as Emma Pooley as found in the Giro Rosa this year but of course there's not enough televised races of this sort for that to show up regularly.


----------



## montage (27 Jul 2014)

Go G!


----------



## montage (27 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> Go G!


or not


----------



## montage (27 Jul 2014)

Peraud down - could be great news for the break!


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2014)

But not for Peraud. Hope his team can bring him back.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (27 Jul 2014)

Awaiting Valverde led Movistar attack...


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2014)

Peraud back in the peloton


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2014)

This is ... Just wow


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jul 2014)

User said:


> And rung with panache



I thought they were rung with a clapper.


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2014)

Kittel didn't half come up quickly at the end.

Good for Porte, having a good show after a poor Tour.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2014)

Chapeau


----------



## Bollo (27 Jul 2014)

Interviewing G now. The arm of his glasses looks like a ciggie.


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2014)

Shame Greipel seemed to get trapped and ended up having to come from a long way back, he was very quick at the end. Interesting comment there about Kittel getting a flag in the wheel!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jul 2014)

Tony Matin's some boy, he sure knows how to work!


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2014)

User13710 said:


> He picked up a flag from a spectator in his rear wheel???
> Kittel, I mean.



Apparently so, according to Roy Curvers.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jul 2014)

Nibali's speaking all foreign and that.


----------



## IDMark2 (27 Jul 2014)

User13710 said:


> So if the same person keeps on winning at their chosen sport, everyone goes 'meh'? That's a new one.



In my head my post didn't say that... I don't remember using the word 'everyone' for example. Never mind.

That Kittel, he's always winning isn't he?


----------



## suzeworld (28 Jul 2014)

IanDuke said:


> The point was me being able to make a weak joke. If your sexist sensors are bristling I apologise for that...it wasn't meant to offend anyone.
> I enjoyed the fact I could watch a Womens race live on TV for a change but Vos is so dominant that there is always a 'meh' element if she happens to win. Which she has done a lot of on TV and maybe British viewers of the Womens Tour would also come to that conclusion. It's possibly a sign of there not being enough quality races on TV and/or money. We've already seen she has a weak spot, that is not being able to climb as well as Emma Pooley as found in the Giro Rosa this year but of course there's not enough televised races of this sort for that to show up regularly.



Well your analysis is more engaging than your 'humour'. If things were better in terms of women's sport all around there'd be much less to bristle about and more to support.


----------

